# post your patterns in the tape stage!



## hotstuff5964

i don't know about you losers, but i love seeing patterns in the tape stage, before paint. post what you got, lets see your tape skills, or even your painters tape skills if they don't mind :biggrin: 

heres one of mine, most of my stuff is on 35mm, so i gotta find it and scan it, but ill post some more later :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid

This is 1/16" white tape and 1/8" blue tape. I was trying to replicate a pinstripe.


----------



## hotstuff5964

that came out pretty damn good :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 3 2007, 06:20 PM~6895605
> *i don't know about you losers, but i love seeing patterns in the tape stage, before paint. post what you got, lets see your tape skills, or even your painters tape skills if they don't mind :biggrin:
> 
> heres one of mine, most of my stuff is on 35mm, so i gotta find it and scan it, but ill post some more later :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks well done, but what is it????


----------



## hotstuff5964

^^^^^

its the underside (belly) of the bed on my truck


----------



## RegalLimited82




----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 3 2007, 08:02 PM~6896580
> *^^^^^
> 
> its the underside (belly) of the bed on my truck
> *


thats cool, patterns on the belly is tight!!! whats the big hole for???


----------



## sic713

ill contribute.. but this is all i have


----------



## Guest

gotta love some tape pics,


----------



## 6Deuced

not patterns, but in the tape satge anyways, harley i did


----------



## wildthing 2000

my harley


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Jan 6 2007, 03:15 PM~6920342
> *gotta love some tape pics,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homie you make me sick, i love your work i wish i had a 10th of the talent you have


----------



## elmo

good shit wish i had skillz like that :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Jan 6 2007, 04:15 PM~6920342
> *gotta love some tape pics,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that shit looks killer just like that, you should have just cleared over the tape to seal it in and buffed it out :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 6 2007, 11:41 PM~6923560
> *that shit looks killer just like that, you should have just cleared over the tape to seal it in and buffed it out  :biggrin:
> *


lookin at that makes me hate anving to redo my bike all over again


----------



## arnout..

here a stairs i made last year. my first paintproject. wanna spray my own ride when it gets done, and as nobody can spray lowriderpatterns here i had learn some skills. just kept me to the House of Kolor techmanual. and used all hok stuff. came out really nice.

its a mix of cobalt blue and teal over a silver sealer and silver flakes and some pinstriping


----------



## hotstuff5964

that looks good, especially for a first timer


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 8 2007, 10:22 PM~6939356
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn.. thats alot of taping..
sucks u tape for hours.. and spray for 10 mins..


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 8 2007, 09:22 PM~6939356
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks fuckin sick, but is that truck scuffed??? and what the hells the plan with the dakota shit??????


----------



## El Diablo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 9 2007, 12:35 AM~6939885
> *looks fuckin sick, but is that truck scuffed??? and what the hells the plan with the dakota shit??????
> *



yeah it was scuffed, i had just shot platinum pearl on it like 2 days earlier, and i shot it in tangerine kandy, so you could see the decals under the kandy, looked pretty kool.


----------



## 6Deuced

got any finished pics?????


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

fuckin nice skillz


----------



## ghettodreams

nice work


----------



## silver64

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 11 2007, 12:47 PM~6961452
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got a bright future ahead of you son


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 11 2007, 01:47 PM~6961452
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



where did you get green and purple tape? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 11 2007, 01:24 PM~6961660-->
> 
> 
> 
> you got a bright future ahead of you son
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Jan 11 2007, 02:04 PM~6961911
> *where did you get green and purple tape?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


purple tape is pinstripe n the green is just some cheap fine line :cheesy:


----------



## silver64

how bout this

god damn that looks good


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 11 2007, 04:16 PM~6963585
> *how bout this
> 
> god damn that looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn them rims are tight......would look nice on my Caddy ETC


----------



## Ese Caqui

TTT


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 11 2007, 02:47 PM~6961452
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



=o like a pimp pt. 2?


----------



## OGJordan

^Nah, he's calling it "Like a Gimp", wants a fresh start.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 3 2007, 09:20 PM~6895605
> *i don't know about you losers, but i love seeing patterns in the tape stage, before paint. post what you got, lets see your tape skills, or even your painters tape skills if they don't mind :biggrin:
> 
> heres one of mine, most of my stuff is on 35mm, so i gotta find it and scan it, but ill post some more later :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DuezPaid




----------



## sic713

newer pics i can add now..


----------



## sic713




----------



## slo




----------



## DuezPaid

SIC why do you use the green tape instead of blue? Have you used both?


----------



## Flowrider

first timer on my old moped helmet.. trying to get the feel


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 26 2007, 01:16 PM~8180367
> *SIC why do you use the green tape instead of blue? Have you used both?
> *


i love the green. its good for long straight lines and big curves.. it doesnt strech out if u pull on it too much like the blue..

i use blue for flames and pattern with tight curves..


----------



## hotstuff5964

only thing i dont like about blue tape is that if you pull it too sharply it will start to wrinkle. i prefer 1/8 masking tape


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Jun 26 2007, 01:09 PM~8179439-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jun 26 2007, 02:01 PM~8179787
> *newer pics i can add now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gangsta


----------



## sic713

duezpaid makes me want a snowboard now..


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2007, 04:24 PM~8181388
> *duezpaid makes me want a snowboard now..
> *


They're fun to paint because you can finish them in one day so theres no waiting to see how it will come it.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 26 2007, 04:03 PM~8181615
> *They're fun to paint because you can finish them in one day so theres no waiting to see how it will come it.
> *


yea i know.. how much the cheap ones run..


----------



## Detailers




----------



## Detailers




----------



## hotstuff5964

nice^^^


----------



## Detailers




----------



## Detailers

Nothing fancy on this one but a simple breakup color .


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

CLEAN ASS WORK


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2007, 08:30 PM~8183207
> *yea i know.. how much the cheap ones run..
> *


$100


----------



## TOP GUN

ALMOST READY FOR CLEAR :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 26 2007, 10:31 PM~8184578
> *$100
> *


hum... buy one for 100.. sell it for 350.. lol


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 11 2007, 06:16 PM~6963585
> *how bout this
> 
> god damn that looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Detailers_@Jun 27 2007, 04:49 AM~8183788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





more info on this color and more pics???


what base color is under the candy etc.


----------



## Detailers




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p304/RO...TOWN/van109.jpg

WHAT U THINK OFhttp://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p304/ROLLERZSATOWN/van002.jpg THESE RIMS????


----------



## BIG NICK

nice, looks hard to cut out without cutting the paint


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 28 2007, 03:38 PM~8196417
> *nice, looks hard to cut out without cutting the paint
> *


GOT TO HAVE A LIGHT TOUCH


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

GOT TO KNOW HOW TO CUT TAPE WITHOUT CUTTING THROUGH


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## pink63impala

nice work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 28 2007, 04:56 PM~8196929
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homie that truck looks familiar


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

arnout & sic713 i think u both do a fabulous job


when i get my impala ill hit you guys up


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jun 29 2007, 11:16 AM~8202254
> *arnout & sic713 i think u both do a fabulous job
> when i get my impala ill hit you guys up
> *


thanks..

but whos that?


----------



## hotstuff5964

:nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

IS THAY YOUR TRUCK FRAME?????????????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I was kickin it with Doc at his shop on Tuesday..man did he have some shit goin' on! I had no camera.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2007, 11:51 AM~8202496
> *thanks..
> 
> but whos that?
> *



im new to this sight... so u dont knowme just yet


----------



## TOP GUN

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 

























NOT CLEARED








:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jun 30 2007, 12:30 PM~8208963
> *im new to this sight... so u dont knowme just yet
> *


oh ok.. gotcha.. but nice 2 met ya


----------



## Detailers




----------



## hotstuff5964

kepp them coming fokkers


----------



## Dolle

I love that water drop effect I want to have some of that put in the patterns on my top


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 29 2007, 11:17 PM~8206005
> *I was kickin it with Doc at his shop on Tuesday..man did he have some shit goin' on! I had no camera.
> *


this may be a dumb question and I don't think I could afford his work but does Doc travel I would love to be the first out this way with his work on my top


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 30 2007, 07:52 PM~8210623
> *this may be a dumb question and I don't think I could afford his work but does Doc travel I would love to be the first out this way with his work on my top
> *


I DOUBT HE'LL TRAVEL..HE HAS HIS WHOLE SHOP HERE.


----------



## hotstuff5964

:


----------



## dittylopez

Damn this is inspiring as hell! Makes want to go get some equipment and practice on my Cutty!


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 30 2007, 10:52 PM~8210858
> *I DOUBT HE'LL TRAVEL..HE HAS HIS WHOLE SHOP HERE.
> *


  didn't think he would and I don't think I could afford him anyways


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 30 2007, 09:23 PM~8210988
> *:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean homie


----------



## screwstone_tx

all of these pics look nice


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 29 2007, 08:17 PM~8206005
> *I was kickin it with Doc at his shop on Tuesday..man did he have some shit goin' on! I had no camera.
> *


go back, and take a camera :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Jul 1 2007, 07:15 PM~8214723-->
> 
> 
> 
> didn't think he would and I don't think I could afford him anyways
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd be surprised.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG NICK_@Jul 1 2007, 09:14 PM~8215402
> *go back, and take a camera :biggrin:
> *


My car is going to him soon, stay tuned for some shit you havin't seen yet.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 3 2007, 02:31 AM~8224226
> *My car is going to him soon, stay tuned for some shit you havin't seen yet.
> *


aww shit!!! take pics fool :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 3 2007, 02:31 AM~8224226
> *You'd be surprised.
> My car is going to him soon, stay tuned for some shit you havin't seen yet.
> *


  just too far away how is the progress on your car coming?


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2007, 11:31 PM~8224226
> *You'd be surprised.
> My car is going to him soon, stay tuned for some shit you havin't seen yet.
> *


film it and send it to me :biggrin: I did a feature on him on my last dvd, ask what he thought of it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## DuezPaid




----------



## DuezPaid




----------



## hotstuff5964

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2007, 05:02 PM~8209949
> *oh ok.. gotcha.. but nice 2 met ya
> *



same here


----------



## CE 707

this is my first time i did it a few days ago tell me you think


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 6 2007, 11:49 AM~8248183
> *this is my first time i did it a few days ago tell me you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy dark pictures batman!

from what I see it looks good.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 6 2007, 12:49 PM~8248183
> *this is my first time i did it a few days ago tell me you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks decent, 1/8 works better


----------



## DuezPaid

I try to never use the same size tape lines together. If I run a 1/4", I'll run the next line in 1/8".  

P.s. try blue tape, I tried that green tape and I think it sucks.


----------



## CE 707

can't complane if the tape is free


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 6 2007, 03:44 PM~8249378
> *I try to never use the same size tape lines together. If I run a 1/4", I'll run the next line in 1/8".
> 
> P.s. try blue tape, I tried that green tape and I think it sucks.
> *


depending on what the project


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## sic713

so true.. if im doing alot of curves, such as flames.. i ise the blue.. 
when im doin long straight libes, i use to green.. ive even used the green for tight ass curves..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

use what works for you and what will make the job turn out the best


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

dam i got some pics i need to put up of a golf cart i tribaled
i might have ill check :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

will ill get some better ones but i painted the golfcart :biggrin: 








also check out the tail lights :biggrin: 50s cadillac :biggrin:  o and the stuff u all are postin is freakin alsome u guys do nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

srry though that was the pic when it was in tape :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

nice :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN

THIS IS A STREET SIGN THAT I PAINTED LAST NIGHT. I SHOWED A STEP BY STEP ON HOW TO TAPE AND SPRAY ON THE NEW STREETSTARS DVD. :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## TOP GUN

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
































:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jul 10 2007, 02:26 AM~8272141
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *




:biggrin:  very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!thats quality work even on a street sign!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jul 9 2007, 10:16 PM~8272048
> *THIS IS A STREET SIGN THAT I PAINTED LAST NIGHT. I SHOWED A STEP BY STEP ON HOW TO TAPE AND SPRAY ON THE NEW STREETSTARS DVD. :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SACRA*916

> _Originally posted by Detailers_@Jun 30 2007, 07:02 PM~8210459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW DO YOU DO THAT WATER DROP EFFECT :uh:


----------



## The Transporter

great work


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by SACRA*916_@Jul 11 2007, 12:18 AM~8280917
> *HOW DO YOU DO THAT WATER DROP EFFECT :uh:
> *


Add water to your base.


----------



## cutlass_on_13'z

I want to try putting some designs on my car, first time i'll be doing this, but what kind of tape do you guys use so it comes off right away. my car is painted now, just no clear yet. thanks.


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by cutlass_on_13'z_@Jul 16 2007, 11:35 PM~8323568
> *I want to try putting some designs on my car, first time i'll be doing this, but what kind of tape do you guys use so it comes off right away. my car is painted now, just no clear yet. thanks.
> *


are you gonna scuff or respray any paint ? most paints have a time window to be cleared


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 26 2007, 09:09 PM~8179439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn :0


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Detailers_@Jun 30 2007, 08:02 PM~8210459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the shadowing.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 18 2007, 05:21 AM~8331778
> *I like the shadowing.
> *



Definitely, nice thick shadow. Do that next time on my frame :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 18 2007, 10:02 AM~8335820
> *Definitely, nice thick shadow.  Do that next time on my frame  :biggrin:
> *


With all the patterns you want, you would need a pretty big frame.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2007, 12:03 PM~8179810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YO SIC NICE WORK.

WHERE DO YOU GET THE INSPIRATION FOR THE PATTERNS YOU COME UP WITH?
P


----------



## sic713

thanks..
i dunno, i just start taping.. my mind isnt all there..


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2007, 01:29 PM~8337372
> *thanks..
> i dunno, i just start taping.. my mind isnt all there..
> *


All painters are a little :loco: especially the good ones.


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2007, 01:03 PM~8179810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when you have tape overlap in the middle of the design like in this pic, do u just use a razor blade "carefully" to trim it off?


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 12 2007, 02:31 PM~8294440
> *Add water to your base.
> *


and then??? im not a painter but always wondered that aswell..


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 20 2007, 07:51 AM~8352090
> *and then??? im not a painter but always wondered that aswell..
> *


was a joke. You actually spray water on the car, spray a mist of black over it and wait for it to dry.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Jul 18 2007, 02:50 PM~8338676-->
> 
> 
> 
> All painters are a little  :loco: especially the good ones.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not good, so does that make me crazy still...
> <!--QuoteBegin-THEREGAL_@Jul 20 2007, 04:57 AM~8351768
> *when you have tape overlap in the middle of the design like in this pic, do u just use a razor blade "carefully" to trim it off?
> *


yea.. cut it with a razor blade and mask it up..


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jul 9 2007, 11:26 PM~8272141
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



fuck this shit is nice n shiny


----------



## AuggieStyle

Sic and hotstuff have you used this stuff yet picked up some the other day and i kinda like it better than the fine line green or blue
COLAD from innate


----------



## AuggieStyle

Gotta keep my eye on these detailer guys looks like they do good work.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

nice lookin work guys :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

i wonder where i can get some of that tape from..


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2007, 11:30 PM~8356589
> *i wonder where i can get some of that tape from..
> *


http://www.emm.nl/default.aspx?ID=ColadPro...ea-d27039f7d98b


----------



## AuggieStyle

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2007, 10:30 PM~8356589
> *i wonder where i can get some of that tape from..
> *


sorry sic i meant to leave a link. I think jcclark or duff said they had a prob with innate but I have ordered from them since with no problems. I hope he got the issue resolved.

http://www.innate.com/Supplies/masking.htm


----------



## majikmike0118

also american tape has a decent blue fine line its called fm71
and rbl products has a really good green f.l. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

thanks guys


----------



## Flowrider

Ok, my first try on the fkn tinyest car you've ever seen on the road probably



































































































Satisfied mofo :7


Turned out quite nice I think for the first time. Next time I'ma spend some more time making some better corners


----------



## hotstuff5964

that came out pretty damn nice


----------



## sic713

simple and clean..


----------



## Paul K

this is cool stuff :yes:


----------



## Flowrider

thx


----------



## Dominance CC

Great Topic


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Jul 20 2007, 08:50 PM~8356090
> *Sic and hotstuff have you used this stuff yet picked up some the other day and i kinda like it better than the fine line green or blue
> COLAD from innate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some kool shit, im gonna try it out when i flame out my daily :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE




----------



## sic713

i like that..


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 12:49 PM~8773923
> *i like that..
> *




X2 very nice :biggrin:


----------



## TheCaptain566

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 7 2007, 07:19 PM~8256378
> *use what works for you and what will make the job turn out the best
> *


BEST ADVICE EVER. Everyone has thier on style and thier own thoughts. If green tape works for you, then use it. There is a thousand different ways to to do the same exact job in the wide world of bodywork. As long as it is a quality repair, do what works for you.


----------



## Detailers

My latest project...


----------



## Detailers




----------



## Detailers




----------



## Detailers

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 17 2007, 08:21 PM~8331778
> *I like the shadowing.
> *


Thanks Duez Paid...glad you like!


----------



## NellyNell

> gotta love some tape pics,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro you have any more pics from this car? Im looking to find a design for my paint job but cant deside what type of pattern to use and you look like you got skills.Do you design them freehand or do you use software?


----------



## MAD_ONE

> gotta love some tape pics,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro you have any more pics from this car? Im looking to find a design for my paint job but cant deside what type of pattern to use and you look like you got skills.Do you design them freehand or do you use software?
> 
> 
> 
> No software, all scetched out or just flow of the cars lines, i leave that to the skinz vinal wrappers, all my stuff is cut and laid by hand.
Click to expand...


----------



## NellyNell

> gotta love some tape pics,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro you have any more pics from this car? Im looking to find a design for my paint job but cant deside what type of pattern to use and you look like you got skills.Do you design them freehand or do you use software?
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: Did you do the paint as well and if you did how much did it set your customer back$?Im stripping the whole car and trying to get every nook and crany painted and now im inspired to get something just like your design which im guessing its a tribal. :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
Click to expand...


----------



## 83LINCOLN

on the blue lincoln, what kind of paint are you spraying into the taped off areas " the teal and silver" is that a pearl or candy? and then do you
just spray candy over that to get the effect?


----------



## MAD_ONE

On that 87 cutlass the ticket was somewhere around 10,000. It had some mods allready, but that was for a few more mods i added ,paint patterns,stripes ,murals , painted frame and belly, you should be seeing the new version in the next few years.


----------



## NellyNell

Lets say i wanted the same paint job and same design but diffrent colors and i would of course strip it my self of all the pieces not being painted just the shell firewall,exterior,trunk,and underbelly.How much would that set me back?


----------



## illholla

good topic :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK

Front page.


----------



## scrapin82regal




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2007, 04:00 PM~8181200
> *i love the green. its good for long straight lines and big curves.. it doesnt strech out if u pull on it too much like the blue..
> 
> i use blue for flames and pattern with tight curves..
> *


I finally agree with you on something!!!!!.... same thing i use for the same reasons!

:thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2




----------



## knight time

My lac....Not done yet but will be soon...I hope...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Nov 23 2007, 09:22 PM~9290961
> *My lac....Not done yet but will be soon...I hope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you should shadow all those patterns because i made the mistake of not shadowing the hood on a homies car that i did for free as a favor and wow, it was really lacking something. i had used white for the lace, white for some patterns and orange for patterns too... the difference that shadowing woulda done or even just fade out a border.


----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 23 2007, 09:16 PM~9291345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always enjoy checkin out your work bro


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 23 2007, 09:16 PM~9291345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


son of a bitch!


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 23 2007, 08:30 PM~9291021
> *you should shadow all those patterns because i made the mistake of not shadowing the hood on a homies car that i did for free as a favor and wow, it was really lacking something. i had used white for the lace, white for some patterns and orange for patterns too... the difference that shadowing woulda done or even just fade out a border.
> *


All the patterns are going to get hand pinstriped...


----------



## wet-n-wild

THIS IS SICK!!!









BUT CHECK THIS OUT!!!!!









GREAT WORK BY BOTH PAINTERS


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Nov 24 2007, 07:06 AM~9293208
> *All the patterns are going to get hand pinstriped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that guy is cheating!!! :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 24 2007, 10:57 AM~9293517
> *THIS IS SICK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT CHECK THIS OUT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT WORK BY BOTH PAINTERS
> *


those were done by the same guy


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 24 2007, 10:46 AM~9293783
> *that guy is cheating!!!  :cheesy:
> *


you gotta do what you gotta do, palleting a strait line ...not too many kats can run some super strait lines without some tape....and the ones who can..... :thumbsup: 

and those 2 pics were done by the same guy,good call hotstuff.. wish i had a finished pic of that suzi 1000 ,came out real kool.....


----------



## hotstuff5964

i use 1/8 blueline to cheat too :biggrin:


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 24 2007, 10:46 AM~9293783
> *that guy is cheating!!!  :cheesy:
> *


Hahaha....Not cheating...Just making those lines strait. Its alot cleaner looking like that. The Gold pinstripe on top of the blue was done all free hand and no tape. This is just the basic stuff he is doing in those pics...Ill post more pics when he finishes it.


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 24 2007, 12:16 AM~9291345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 some 2" tape would have saved you a lil time :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

hes got nothin but time :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Nov 24 2007, 10:32 PM~9297401
> *Hahaha....Not cheating...Just making those lines strait. Its alot cleaner looking like that. The Gold pinstripe on top of the blue was done all free hand and no tape. This is just the basic stuff he is doing in those pics...Ill post more pics when he finishes it.
> *



that's mike or miguel w.e. his name is doing that striping yeah?....



he did my homie's caddy and he tried outlining without tape....... wow...................... lets just say richard simmons is more straight than the lines he did......lol the rest came out ok though....


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Detailers_@Sep 13 2007, 08:10 PM~8785384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


vary nice work man!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 1 2007, 12:23 AM~8210988
> *:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thatz fuckin choppin homie nice work


----------



## ISPRAYPPG

Here is the roof I painted on my buddies Lincoln


































Wheels to match


----------



## ISPRAYPPG

Harley saddlebag


----------



## AndrewH

makin me jealous, someone hould start a how-to for people who have basic paint knowledge but never messed with patterns any.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 26 2007, 01:46 PM~9308710
> *makin me jealous, someone hould start a how-to for people who have basic paint knowledge but never messed with patterns any.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## hotstuff5964

hater :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 26 2007, 01:46 PM~9308710
> *makin me jealous, someone hould start a how-to for people who have basic paint knowledge but never messed with patterns any.
> *


custom work is just something you have to learn by your own effort of practice and trial and error, get some blue line and something to paint on and go from there....if there was an exact way to do it ,it would not be custom....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Nov 27 2007, 09:25 AM~9315856
> *custom work is just something you have to learn by your own effort of practice and trial and error, get some blue line and something to paint on and go from there....if there was an exact way to do it ,it would not be custom....
> *


WELL SAID HOMIE


----------



## Detailers

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Oct 29 2007, 11:59 AM~9106366
> *on the blue lincoln, what kind of paint are you spraying into the taped off areas " the teal and silver" is that a pearl or candy? and then do you
> just spray candy over that to get the effect?
> *


The fades are green and gold pearls. And a couple coats of candy on top of that gives the effect.


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 24 2007, 10:47 AM~9293790
> *those were done by the same guy
> *


WELL GREAT JOB!!! I CAN ONLY IMAGINE HOW LONG THAT TAKES. I WISH I COULD SEE THE BIKE DONE.


----------



## Dominance CC

> _Originally posted by Detailers_@Sep 13 2007, 05:10 PM~8785384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup homies saw this car outside of your shop yestarday, fuckin looks killer. :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody

what do you do when u spray on the clear over the patterns? how does that all work?


----------



## Guest




----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Nov 30 2007, 07:29 PM~9344271
> *what do you do when u spray on the clear over the patterns? how does that all work?
> *


you clear the patterns, let it dry, sand it down to buff, if you still can feel the lines and it wont buff out correct , you need to hit it with 800 grit and reclear, because its always going to happen , when ppl see a custom paint with patterns or flames,stripes ect, the 1st thing there going to do is feel the lines to see if there smooth, and no matter how bad ass the paint is , you never want to give ppl reasons to talk.


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jan 19 2008, 02:19 PM~9733846
> *you clear the patterns, let it dry, sand it down to buff, if you still can feel the lines and it wont buff out correct , you need to hit it with 800 grit and reclear, because its always going to happen , when ppl see a custom paint with patterns or flames,stripes ect, the 1st thing there going to do is feel the lines to see if there smooth, and no matter how bad ass the paint is , you never want to give ppl reasons to talk.
> *


----------



## droptopt-bird

> _Originally posted by Detailers_@Sep 13 2007, 06:10 PM~8785384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got any pics of this car all together.


----------



## hellbilly007

That is some eye-poppin' blue. Looks damn good!


----------



## sic713

switch styles..
flip flop.
masked up








different shades or orange..








ready for leaf








leaf and kandy leaf








stripes


----------



## impala_631

awesome topic!! :cheesy:


----------



## themadmexican

x2


----------



## Emerald




----------



## Emerald

oops, double post


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 11:08 PM~9768723
> *switch styles..
> flip flop.
> masked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> different shades or orange..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for leaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leaf and kandy leaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit looks good killer :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackonblack64

car i paint a while back..wish i had a pic with the fine line on but thing happen so fast b4 you kno it ...the tape is on the floor lol


----------



## Big Boy

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 24 2007, 11:47 AM~9293790
> *those were done by the same guy
> *


mann would like to see this one done.... do u have pics?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 26 2008, 09:29 PM~9792795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car i paint a while back..wish i had a pic with the fine line on but thing happen so fast b4 you kno it ...the tape is on the floor lol
> *


thats a nice style


----------



## LA COUNTY

:thumbsup: KOOL AZZ TOPIC KEEP POSTING MORE PIKZ :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 26 2008, 10:29 PM~9792795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car i paint a while back..wish i had a pic with the fine line on but thing happen so fast b4 you kno it ...the tape is on the floor lol
> *



:worship: 

I can't wait to see that lavender fleetwood in person. that thing looks sick.


----------



## MAD_ONE

some more pics on this one..


----------



## hotstuff5964

some shit i did recently


celtic knots
















looked too plain in the middle so i patterned it out








back masked everything for some sweet kandy


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 2 2008, 05:09 PM~10071372
> *some shit i did recently
> celtic knots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looked too plain in the middle so i patterned it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back masked everything for some sweet kandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn you do crazy ass shit


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by hellbilly007_@Jan 20 2008, 10:57 PM~9743748
> *That is some eye-poppin' blue. Looks damn good!
> *


X2


----------



## sic713

damn dude


----------



## impala_631

taken from the DESIGNS UNLIMITED topic


----------



## impala_631




----------



## impala_631




----------



## impala_631




----------



## impala_631




----------



## impala_631




----------



## impala_631




----------



## Guest




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 4 2008, 01:45 AM~10083491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 4 2008, 02:32 AM~10083410
> *taken from the DESIGNS UNLIMITED topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The base colors under the kandy really throws you off. You think oh shit thats really ugly and then you kandy over it and it looks good.


----------



## DA_SQUID

can somebody post up some pics on how to do this
cuz i tryed but fail so many times :tears: :tears: and practice makes improvment


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 4 2008, 10:50 AM~10085077
> *practice makes improvment
> *


keep practicing :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

we need coastone to start posting up in this bitch :cheesy:


----------



## BlueBerry

This is all i can show so far of whats going down around here on a street car.............


----------



## NellyNell

I like!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jan 26 2008, 09:29 PM~9792795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car i paint a while back..wish i had a pic with the fine line on but thing happen so fast b4 you kno it ...the tape is on the floor lol
> *


Damm homie im liking this :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SittinOn3

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 4 2008, 04:45 AM~10083491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## blackonblack64

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 28 2008, 06:48 AM~9801469
> *:worship:
> 
> I can't wait to see that lavender fleetwood in person. that thing looks sick.
> *



thanks hopfully soon it wil be on the streets :thumbsup:


----------



## blackonblack64

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 24 2008, 03:14 PM~10243953
> *Damm homie im liking this :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks :thumbsup: it dont look to bad with the candy over it


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Mar 25 2008, 05:50 AM~10249209
> *thanks  :thumbsup:  it  dont look to bad with the candy over it
> *


i would have left it like that :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 4 2008, 09:52 AM~10085091
> *we need coastone to start posting up in this bitch :cheesy:
> *



never ! he's smarter then that :biggrin:


----------



## 1mexikan

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 4 2008, 02:42 AM~10083474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice job them colors flow good together...


----------



## 1mexikan

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 4 2008, 02:42 AM~10083474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice job them colors flow good together...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 2 2008, 06:09 PM~10071372
> *some shit i did recently
> celtic knots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looked too plain in the middle so i patterned it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back masked everything for some sweet kandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I BET THIS ONE IS FOR A MEXICAN HUH :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 4 2008, 01:45 AM~10083491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice use of the body lines on this one. It flows really well.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DAMN!!, SICK ASS TOPIC HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## mi familia




----------



## showandgo




----------



## JustCruisin

I got a sooper secret Top of the Line paint job cummin out, nunyall ever seen before!!! It's gonna hit the streets and yall be like DAAAAAAAAMMMNNN!!!!!!!!         
Haters not gonna know what hit em! Jim Bob puttin the 641 I...O...W...A on tha mizzzap!!! All the rest of you can stop what yer doing, cuz I'm about to ruin the image and styles that your used to!!!
oh yeah, heres a sneak pic.








Can't show too much or all yal be bitin a cracker!!

HATERS BEWARE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 28 2008, 05:27 PM~10278756
> *DAMN I BET THIS ONE IS FOR A MEXICAN HUH  :biggrin:
> *


nope!

belongs to an irish white boy :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 31 2008, 11:11 AM~10297803
> *nope!
> 
> belongs to an irish white boy :biggrin:
> *


with corn rows and a gold grill :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 31 2008, 02:23 PM~10298422
> *with corn rows and a gold grill :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

good topic


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: NICE ASS TOPIC HOMIES. JUST MOVED HERE TO ARLINGTON, TX. AND SAW SOME NICE ASS WORK. I'M A PAINTER FROM MICHIGAN AND HAVE ALWAYS WANTED TO LEARN HOW TO DO PATTERNS. ALL YALL MAKE IT LOOK SO EASY THOUGH, GUESS I'M GONNA JUST HAVE TO TRY IT. JUST BOUGHT A HOUSE IN CROWLEY SO I'M HERE FOR GOOD, ANYONE HIRING IN THAT AREA? OR PRETTY CLOSE? MESSAGE ME IF SO, I CAN CANDY, FLAKE, BODYWORK, METAL FAB, ETC. WILLING TO LEARN MORE! THANK-YOU, LEE.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 31 2008, 09:16 PM~10303327
> *:biggrin: NICE ASS TOPIC HOMIES. JUST MOVED HERE TO ARLINGTON, TX. AND SAW SOME NICE ASS WORK. I'M A PAINTER FROM MICHIGAN AND HAVE ALWAYS WANTED TO LEARN HOW TO DO PATTERNS. ALL YALL MAKE IT LOOK SO EASY THOUGH, GUESS I'M GONNA JUST HAVE TO TRY IT. JUST BOUGHT A HOUSE IN CROWLEY SO I'M HERE FOR GOOD, ANYONE HIRING IN THAT AREA? OR PRETTY CLOSE? MESSAGE ME IF SO, I CAN CANDY, FLAKE, BODYWORK, METAL FAB, ETC. WILLING TO LEARN MORE! THANK-YOU,  LEE.
> *


THE HOMIE GETS DOWN ONE OF SAGINAWS BEST GOOD LUCK LEE FROM DRE AND THE OC BOYZ SHIT POST UP SOME OF YOUR WORK


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 31 2008, 10:53 AM~10297643
> *I got a sooper secret Top of the Line paint job cummin out, nunyall ever seen before!!! It's gonna hit the streets and yall be like DAAAAAAAAMMMNNN!!!!!!!!
> Haters not gonna know what hit em!  Jim Bob puttin the 641  I...O...W...A on tha mizzzap!!! All the rest of you can stop what yer doing, cuz I'm about to ruin the image and styles that your used to!!!
> oh yeah, heres a sneak pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't show too much or all yal be bitin a cracker!!
> 
> HATERS BEWARE!!!!!!!!!
> *


Damm cancel christmas :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 31 2008, 12:53 PM~10297643
> *I got a sooper secret Top of the Line paint job cummin out, nunyall ever seen before!!! It's gonna hit the streets and yall be like DAAAAAAAAMMMNNN!!!!!!!!
> Haters not gonna know what hit em!  Jim Bob puttin the 641  I...O...W...A on tha mizzzap!!! All the rest of you can stop what yer doing, cuz I'm about to ruin the image and styles that your used to!!!
> oh yeah, heres a sneak pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't show too much or all yal be bitin a cracker!!
> 
> HATERS BEWARE!!!!!!!!!
> *


*WOW YOUR COOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2008, 03:34 PM~10309484
> *WOW YOUR COOL :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JustCruisin

:biggrin: :biggrin: I was hoping someone would get my joke! Im not a BOASTER at all, love topics like these cuz they give me ideas and inspiration! Just a painter trying to build up my skills..
My previous post was a joke to those who really think theyre King Shit! lol :biggrin: 

Ill post up my "beginner patterns" soon, but im still stripping it to bare metal.


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 31 2008, 11:53 AM~10297643
> *I got a sooper secret Top of the Line paint job cummin out, nunyall ever seen before!!! It's gonna hit the streets and yall be like DAAAAAAAAMMMNNN!!!!!!!!
> Haters not gonna know what hit em!  Jim Bob puttin the 641  I...O...W...A on tha mizzzap!! All the rest of you can stop what yer doing, cuz I'm about to ruin the image and styles that your used to!!!
> oh yeah, heres a sneak pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't show too much or all yal be bitin a cracker!!
> 
> HATERS BEWARE!!!!!!!!!
> *


Nobody even caught the "Humpty Dance" lyrics! :biggrin: Anyways. still stripping the car, but painting a guitar for a buddy, didn't wanna get too crazy, just simple design. 
















The patterns are pagan gold kandy/gold metalflake and under the tape is charcoal metallic w/red marble and silver marble.


----------



## MAD_ONE




----------



## betoscustoms

HERE'S A FEW PICTURE OF A CAR MODEL I DID WITH SOME REALLY FINE TAPE. I USED .10/100, 1/32th AND 1/64th 
i REALLY ENJOYED THIS TOPOC TO GET GREAT IDEAS ON FUTURE PROJECTS.


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## NellyNell

ttt


----------



## BlueBerry

A few sneak pics of a club members ride................ had to make some edits at his request ............ Im not supposed to show the locals









































This is a little over 1 square foot pictured here ..............Just to give some perspective:


----------



## NellyNell

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 21 2008, 04:46 PM~10468943
> *A few sneak pics of a club members ride................ had to make some edits at his request ............ Im not supposed to show the locals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a little over 1 square foot pictured here ..............Just to give some perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good!!!Post some follow ups as soon as homeboy gives you the word..


----------



## MAD_ONE

a few in the tape/paint stage


----------



## MAD_ONE




----------



## MAD_ONE




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

have seen this ride in person. look great


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 9 2008, 09:44 PM~10618099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 9 2008, 04:42 PM~10618079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was wondering who did that when i saw it on sunday

nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 9 2008, 05:44 PM~10618099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

NOW I AINT ONE FOR CALLING NOBODY OUT.....BUT I CANT BITE MY TONGUE ON THIS ONE...I GOT BOUT 40 TEXTS TODAY BOUT HOW SOMEBODY BIT MY PARTNER ROB VANDERSLICES STYLES AND DOWN RIGHT ALMOST IDENTICAL CAR STYLE.... NOW I DIDNT BELIEVE IT TILL I CAME ON TODAY... GIVE US YOUR THOUGHTS...KEEP IN MIND ALL OF ROBS PAINT JOBS WERE DONE BEFORE AND LOOKED AT BY SINNERVILLE PRIOR TO THIS
CAR HE JUST FINISHED....... NOW LET ME POINT SOME SHIT OUT TO EVERYONE

1. CAR AND PATTERN STLYE AND COLORS...BITTEN

VANDERSLICE (WHICH WE DID FIRST):











SINNERVILLE...CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP










2. THIS LOOKS LIKE A ROLLIN MALO AND ORANGE CADDY MIX OF PATTERNS
SINNERVILLE- LOOK AT THE HOOD CURVES LIKE ROLLIN MALOS HOOD, THE FRONT IS FRAMED LIKE ROLLIN MALO, YOUR CURVES ON THE HOOD COME TO A POINT LIKE THE ORANGE CADDY ON THE SIDE...LOOK AT HIS THEN LOOK AT OURS

HIS









NOW OURS LOOK AT THE PATTERNS, ITS A BLEND OF OURS (ROLLIN MALO, ORANGE CADDY)



















LOOK HOW THE FRONTS AND PATTERNS ARE BITTEN...CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP

3. LOOK AT HIS PATTERNS HOW THEY ARE TAPED OFF...THICK TAPE ON ONE SIDE, SKINNY ON THE OTHERS**BITTEN** , LOOK AT THE PATTERNS, RIGHT OFF OF ROB **BITTEN** ...SHADING**BITTEN***

NOW I WOULD BE EMBARRESED TO BITE SHIT...YOU YOURSELF TOLD ME "IT DOES HAVE A ROB VANDERSLICE FEEL"..... I HATE TO PULL YOUR CARD...BUT OUR CUSTOMERS PAY ROB GOOD MONEY FOR SOMETHING ORIGINAL.... THE OWNER OF OUR CADDY WILL PROBLY WANT TO SELL HIS SHIT NOW CUZ YOU STRAIGT UP STOLE HIS PAINT SCHEME AND ROBS STYLE...NOW THEY LOOK LIKE 2 DIFFERENT ROB PAINT JOBS...THE OWNER OF THAT CAR JUST LOST THE DIFFERENT STYLE AND PAINT....CUZ GUESS WHAT, YOU JUST BIT IT!!

NOW THIS SPORT IS ABOUT SHOWING WHAT "YOU" GOT...NOT "HEY LOOK I CAN PAINT LIKE SOMEONE ELSE"

THIS IS ABOUT COMPITION AND ORIGINALITY...NOW WE ARE FLATTERED YOU THINK OUR SHIT IS DOPE, BUT STICK TO YOUR STLYE DOGG..OUTTER LIMITS STYLE WAS YOURS AND YOU GOT CREDIT WITH TITLES...DONT START BITTING DOGG, IF YOU ARE OUT OF IDEAS, STICK WITH WHAT YOU GOT...


----------



## hotstuff5964

i really think they don't look anything alike


aside from being orange of course


----------



## TonyO

:0


----------



## MAD_ONE

that car is my style, ive always done stuff like that from the start, ive always alternated 1/4 and 1/8 fineline to give it depth, been doing that for a long time, its like that on the outer limits and every other lowrider i have ever done, i could see if it were copied line for line, seen jobs done like that before and had a few of mine copied line for line before, no big deal, when you do a hard line flake job full of patterns in the same hue they are going to be simular to another hard line flake job with the same color, it does have a vanderslice feel , but more of a mad one twist. Paint jobs with the same concept of style will look close to most but those who know about paint can see the diff. Candyman and Levi have close stlyes ,but you can tell them apart, kinda like everyone that does real fire copied mike lavelle i guess


----------



## newhopper




----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2008, 05:34 PM~10309484
> *WOW YOUR COOL :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

If you can copy a vanderslice paint job, your a bad mofo in your own right. Mad Ones patterns are just as nice. If it's a similar style so what! the shits hot! Maybe it's what the customer wanted. Now if vanderslice himself had beef, then that's different. Let the artists work it out themselves.


----------



## LA COUNTY

I THINK THE CADI THAT  MAD_ONE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: POST UP MORE WORK :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 9 2008, 04:44 PM~10618099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 13 2008, 08:46 PM~10648503
> *NOW I AINT ONE FOR CALLING NOBODY OUT.....BUT I CANT BITE MY TONGUE ON THIS ONE...I GOT BOUT 40 TEXTS TODAY BOUT HOW SOMEBODY BIT MY PARTNER ROB VANDERSLICES STYLES AND DOWN RIGHT ALMOST IDENTICAL CAR STYLE.... NOW I DIDNT BELIEVE IT TILL I CAME ON TODAY... GIVE US YOUR THOUGHTS...KEEP IN MIND ALL OF ROBS PAINT JOBS WERE DONE BEFORE AND LOOKED AT BY SINNERVILLE PRIOR TO THIS
> CAR HE JUST FINISHED....... NOW LET ME POINT SOME SHIT OUT TO EVERYONE
> 
> 1. CAR AND PATTERN STLYE AND COLORS...BITTEN
> 
> VANDERSLICE (WHICH WE DID FIRST):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SINNERVILLE...CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. THIS LOOKS LIKE A ROLLIN MALO AND ORANGE CADDY MIX OF PATTERNS
> SINNERVILLE- LOOK AT THE HOOD CURVES LIKE ROLLIN MALOS HOOD, THE FRONT IS FRAMED LIKE ROLLIN MALO, YOUR CURVES ON THE HOOD  COME TO A POINT LIKE THE ORANGE CADDY ON THE SIDE...LOOK AT HIS THEN LOOK AT OURS
> 
> HIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW OURS LOOK AT THE PATTERNS, ITS A BLEND OF OURS (ROLLIN MALO, ORANGE CADDY)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK HOW THE FRONTS AND PATTERNS ARE BITTEN...CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP
> 
> 3. LOOK AT HIS PATTERNS HOW THEY ARE TAPED OFF...THICK TAPE ON ONE SIDE, SKINNY ON THE OTHERS**BITTEN** , LOOK AT THE PATTERNS, RIGHT OFF OF ROB **BITTEN** ...SHADING**BITTEN***
> 
> NOW I WOULD BE EMBARRESED TO BITE SHIT...YOU YOURSELF TOLD ME "IT DOES HAVE A ROB VANDERSLICE FEEL"..... I HATE TO PULL YOUR CARD...BUT OUR CUSTOMERS PAY ROB GOOD MONEY FOR SOMETHING ORIGINAL.... THE OWNER OF OUR CADDY WILL PROBLY WANT TO SELL HIS SHIT NOW CUZ YOU STRAIGT UP STOLE HIS PAINT SCHEME AND ROBS STYLE...NOW THEY LOOK LIKE 2 DIFFERENT ROB PAINT JOBS...THE OWNER OF THAT CAR JUST LOST THE DIFFERENT STYLE AND PAINT....CUZ GUESS WHAT, YOU JUST BIT IT!!
> 
> NOW THIS SPORT IS ABOUT SHOWING WHAT "YOU" GOT...NOT "HEY LOOK I CAN PAINT LIKE SOMEONE ELSE"
> 
> THIS IS ABOUT COMPITION AND ORIGINALITY...NOW WE ARE FLATTERED YOU THINK OUR SHIT IS DOPE, BUT STICK TO YOUR STLYE DOGG..OUTTER LIMITS STYLE WAS YOURS AND YOU GOT CREDIT WITH TITLES...DONT START BITTING DOGG, IF YOU ARE OUT OF IDEAS, STICK WITH WHAT YOU GOT...
> *


I think they look nothing alike. And if you want to compair the two I would have to say that MAD ONE has a more detail and depth in his work.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@May 14 2008, 10:36 AM~10651429
> * I THINK THE CADI THAT  MAD_ONE   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: POST UP MORE WORK :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 13 2008, 06:46 PM~10648503
> *NOW I WOULD BE EMBARRESED TO BITE SHIT...YOU YOURSELF TOLD ME "IT DOES HAVE A ROB VANDERSLICE FEEL"..... I HATE TO PULL YOUR CARD...BUT OUR CUSTOMERS PAY ROB GOOD MONEY FOR SOMETHING ORIGINAL.... THE OWNER OF OUR CADDY WILL PROBLY WANT TO SELL HIS SHIT NOW CUZ YOU STRAIGT UP STOLE HIS PAINT SCHEME AND ROBS STYLE...NOW THEY LOOK LIKE 2 DIFFERENT ROB PAINT JOBS...THE OWNER OF THAT CAR JUST LOST THE DIFFERENT STYLE AND PAINT....CUZ GUESS WHAT, YOU JUST BIT IT!!
> 
> NOW THIS SPORT IS ABOUT SHOWING WHAT "YOU" GOT...NOT "HEY LOOK I CAN PAINT LIKE SOMEONE ELSE"
> 
> THIS IS ABOUT COMPITION AND ORIGINALITY...NOW WE ARE FLATTERED YOU THINK OUR SHIT IS DOPE, BUT STICK TO YOUR STLYE DOGG..OUTTER LIMITS STYLE WAS YOURS AND YOU GOT CREDIT WITH TITLES...DONT START BITTING DOGG, IF YOU ARE OUT OF IDEAS, STICK WITH WHAT YOU GOT...
> *


i was not aware that by doing one car made me stuck in that style , i dont think i have to worry about being stuck or outta ideas, I am an airbrush artist that paints, not a painter that does artwork, i have always been real open with my style, maybe thats one reason that not too many ppl know my work , i can have 10 cars at a show and not one will look like it was done by the same guy, thats how i always liked it, its just me, my work jumps me from scene to scene, from lowriders,choppers,hotrods ect so i only get out maybe 1 or 2 cars in the lowrider scene a year so there has not really been enough of my work out to get a feel for whats mine or not. a few things i did,


----------



## newhopper

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 14 2008, 03:26 PM~10655189
> *i was not aware that by doing one car made me stuck in that style , i dont think i have to worry about being stuck or outta ideas, I am an airbrush artist that paints, not a painter that does artwork, i have always been real open with my style, maybe thats one reason that not too many ppl know my work , i can have 10 cars at a show and not one will look like it was done by the same guy, thats how i always liked it, its just me, my work jumps me from scene to scene, from lowriders,choppers,hotrods ect so i only get out maybe 1 or 2 cars in the lowrider scene a year so there has not really been enough of my work out to get a feel for whats mine or not. a few things i did,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 14 2008, 09:26 PM~10655189
> *i was not aware that by doing one car made me stuck in that style , i dont think i have to worry about being stuck or outta ideas, I am an airbrush artist that paints, not a painter that does artwork, i have always been real open with my style, maybe thats one reason that not too many ppl know my work , i can have 10 cars at a show and not one will look like it was done by the same guy, thats how i always liked it, its just me, my work jumps me from scene to scene, from lowriders,choppers,hotrods ect so i only get out maybe 1 or 2 cars in the lowrider scene a year so there has not really been enough of my work out to get a feel for whats mine or not. a few things i did,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick work

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 14 2008, 04:26 PM~10655189
> *i was not aware that by doing one car made me stuck in that style , i dont think i have to worry about being stuck or outta ideas, I am an airbrush artist that paints, not a painter that does artwork, i have always been real open with my style, maybe thats one reason that not too many ppl know my work , i can have 10 cars at a show and not one will look like it was done by the same guy, thats how i always liked it, its just me, my work jumps me from scene to scene, from lowriders,choppers,hotrods ect so i only get out maybe 1 or 2 cars in the lowrider scene a year so there has not really been enough of my work out to get a feel for whats mine or not. a few things i did,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH yeah i can see why they would think your paint work looks just like vanderslice. fucking idiots :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## newhopper

All i can say is that MAD_ONE is one of the best painters out thier with alot of talent if anybody wants to check out the work in person my car will be in denver at the lrm show reppin the big R.O. :thumbsup: to the haters


----------



## LA COUNTY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2008, 06:39 AM~10651976
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:  :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 14 2008, 02:26 PM~10655189
> *i was not aware that by doing one car made me stuck in that style , i dont think i have to worry about being stuck or outta ideas, I am an airbrush artist that paints, not a painter that does artwork, i have always been real open with my style, maybe thats one reason that not too many ppl know my work , i can have 10 cars at a show and not one will look like it was done by the same guy, thats how i always liked it, its just me, my work jumps me from scene to scene, from lowriders,choppers,hotrods ect so i only get out maybe 1 or 2 cars in the lowrider scene a year so there has not really been enough of my work out to get a feel for whats mine or not. a few things i did,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your a great artist man! Iv got alot of respect for you, because when I first started putting up my work you showed me respect for what I was doing in my early stages. :biggrin: .........................and Im still learning alot! Id like to do a hardline kandy job one day! alot of you guys on here are some sick ass painters! ...........lotta respect from me!


----------



## MAD_ONE

Thx RED , everything i have seen of yours has been impressive, that blue frame with the leaf and stripes was way slick, killer stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@May 14 2008, 01:36 AM~10651429
> * I THINK THE CADI THAT  MAD_ONE   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: POST UP MORE WORK :cheesy:
> *


x2!!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 19 2008, 08:14 AM~10685797
> *Thx RED , everything i have seen of yours has been impressive, that blue frame with the leaf and stripes was way slick, killer stuff. :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks man


----------



## BlueBerry

^^^^ I dont think anyone should bitch about who's paint looks like who's but ,,, Its what the customer wanted ..... IF they want something to replicate someone elses artwork - I will do it but,,,I will try to make things slightly different so that it DONT copy teh other persons work .........


I can see the differences in the work between Rob & the Mad One ........




Alot of people attempt to do the pearl fdes & shit lek doc but,,,, he has his own little additions that separate his work from the rest - as those others do thier own work in order to separate it from Docs style.........


Fuck it -- Were all trying to upgrade the quality of paint anyways so ,,,, Its all good ...........


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 19 2008, 09:53 PM~10691456
> *^^^^ I dont think anyone should bitch about who's paint looks like who's but ,,, Its what the customer wanted ..... IF they want something to replicate someone elses artwork - I will do it but,,,I will try to make things slightly different so that it DONT copy teh other persons work .........
> I can see the differences in the work between Rob & the Mad One ........
> Alot of people attempt to do the pearl fdes & shit lek doc but,,,, he has  his own little additions that separate his work from the rest - as those others do thier own work in order to separate it from Docs style.........
> Fuck it -- Were all trying to upgrade the quality of paint anyways so ,,,, Its all good ...........
> *


yeah the pearl fades are becoming kind of common now a days, they're badass, but its getting over done IMO


----------



## BlueBerry

IDK,,,, If someone who painted a car & said to themselves -- this has a VanderSlice feel to it -- Well,,, Then I guess Rob is a big influence.........


The style i believe is not Copied or bitten - The look was pulled off Nicely so ,, the credit must be given in some form or another......... It was nto copied line for line & its consistant with teh same stly that I have been seeing Mad one post up -- Some are just sprayed slightly different / not with the hard silver outline..........



IDK ,,,, Its a style & if others can get it to work for them - Much props ........


If the Style is considered to be Robs style -- Even more to him for Pioneering that style.......................


Im sure someone somewhere has pulled it off before without ever seeing robs or any other painters version of it ............. Maybe not on a car but, somewhere - Can we say that they BIT off someone elses style ????? Most likey not


----------



## cuttsupreme

props for mad one, nice work :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

there is no such thing as "bitten" in the custom paint world............




it's like saying lavalee created true fire..............yeah right


----------



## DREEGZ

yea thats true
art is all about inspiritation and enjoying looking at other artist work as well as creating
unless something is 100 percent identical . then theres no "biting"


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 14 2008, 02:26 PM~10655189
> *i was not aware that by doing one car made me stuck in that style , i dont think i have to worry about being stuck or outta ideas, I am an airbrush artist that paints, not a painter that does artwork, i have always been real open with my style, maybe thats one reason that not too many ppl know my work , i can have 10 cars at a show and not one will look like it was done by the same guy, thats how i always liked it, its just me, my work jumps me from scene to scene, from lowriders,choppers,hotrods ect so i only get out maybe 1 or 2 cars in the lowrider scene a year so there has not really been enough of my work out to get a feel for whats mine or not. a few things i did,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 21 2008, 10:17 AM~10703961
> *there is no such thing as "bitten" in the custom paint world............
> it's like saying lavalee created true fire..............yeah right
> *




True ................ Mike lavalle just stuck with it & made it more known & developed his technique & style......................


i have seen other true flames & they were kicking ass compared to Mikes style..... but,,,, Mike made it well known & he makes money off of it so ,,,, good for him'


----------



## NellyNell

TTT


----------



## pi4short

*here is a top me and my brother did*


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 31 2008, 03:49 PM~10777282
> *here is a top me and my brother did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## LIQUIDLINES

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 31 2008, 08:49 AM~10777282
> *here is a top me and my brother did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD. LIKE THE COLORS :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Jun 2 2008, 06:43 PM~10783012-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIQUIDLINES_@Jun 2 2008, 07:37 PM~10783366
> *LOOKS GOOD. LIKE THE COLORS :thumbsup:
> *


*thanks fellas * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost....

Man this topic inspired me to play around with some new panels at work


----------



## Joost....




----------



## hotstuff5964

starting my 64


----------



## BlueBerry

ALOT of tape went on this car -- I cant imagine how much tape Doc goes thru on cars such as main event & shit ...............A good 9 rolls of 1/4'' fineline , 2 or 3 rolls of 1/8'' , A good Dozen rools of 3/4'' or 1'' Regular tape , 4 rolls of 2'' masking , Ect ..................

By the looks of what i been spending - Im going to need $1000 in tape for my Impala ormy buick....................... I cant wait


----------



## OGDinoe1

Great topic!!!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 5 2008, 12:54 PM~10806104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice panel :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jun 5 2008, 10:35 PM~10810528
> *ALOT of tape went on this car -- I cant imagine how much tape Doc goes thru on cars such as main event & shit ...............A good 9 rolls of 1/4'' fineline , 2 or 3 rolls of 1/8'' , A good Dozen rools of 3/4'' or 1'' Regular tape , 4 rolls of 2'' masking , Ect ..................
> 
> By the looks of what i been spending - Im going to need $1000 in tape for my Impala ormy buick....................... I cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fade work looks nice, dig the crown worked in it, and yes, you go thru tape like crazy on full pattern jobs, buy it by the case, 

heres some blue line in the after the tape stage stage, the end result of a 100 + rolls


----------



## ElMonte74'

got a little bored so I decided to go and tape some patterns on the monte to see what would look good so heres what I got

same all around









I like this but I need to figure out what I want to do in the center of it :biggrin: 

















I like this









But I want to do this


----------



## Joost....

maybe it would help if youd sand it down and primer it atleast?


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jun 6 2008, 02:11 PM~10814405
> *fade work looks nice, dig the crown worked in it, and yes,  you go thru tape like crazy on full pattern jobs, buy it by the case,
> 
> heres some blue line in the after the tape stage stage, the end result of a 100 + rolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





I just asked the paint supplier about buying by the case ......... They offered it to me at $5.99 a roll for Blue compared to everyone elses $7+ in the area so ,,, Thats a savings & by the case , They said i could save even more but,,,,,,,,,,,,, He said that -- THEY DONT EVEN BUY IT BY THE CASE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHAHAHAHA



Ya noticed the crown huh ??? Not many could make that out -- I Cant show a pic of how it looks after the clear but,, it looks good / Better than in the pic ......


After all --This is the "Post patterns in the tape stage" thread ....................


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 7 2008, 01:46 AM~10817730
> *maybe it would help if youd sand it down and primer it atleast?
> *


it would do. so can you lend me some money to do it :biggrin: . And plus I was bored and don't give a rats ass


----------



## WILDBILL

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 5 2008, 12:54 PM~10806104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:worship: very nice


----------



## tonyo524

@Mad One. No offense homie but when I saw outer limits, and The caddy I thought that Rob had done them also. Bottom line, after looking again I do see the differences. You got mad skillz period hat's off. As to hardlining, Benny Flores was doing that way back in the 80's.(Wrapped with Envy) So was big Ed, and Sal Manzano(All wrapped up). Hell even Mario Dealba has played with it alittle. (suicide revenge 2) Not everyone can pull that trick off, and make it work. You got it on lock.. peace out.


----------



## NellyNell

When is it the best time to throw on some patterns? When the car is first painted or can it be done after the car has been painted and glossed?


----------



## Joost....

it depends, you want a flaked base, a candy base, no flakes at all, just paint with pinstripes, leaving, just candy, the list goes on....


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Jun 10 2008, 09:55 AM~10837709
> *When is it the best time to throw on some patterns? When the car is first painted or can it be done after the car has been painted and glossed?
> *




the best time - After you clear it & wetsand it back down with 1000 grit ........ That way your giving yourself some protection


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by tonyo524_@Jun 9 2008, 10:20 PM~10835514
> *@Mad One. No offense homie but when I saw outer limits, and The caddy I thought that Rob had done them also. Bottom line, after looking again I do see the differences. You got mad skillz  period hat's off. As to hardlining, Benny Flores was doing that way back in the 80's.(Wrapped with Envy) So was big Ed, and Sal Manzano(All wrapped up). Hell even Mario Dealba has played with it alittle. (suicide revenge 2) Not everyone can pull that trick off, and make it work. You got it on lock.. peace out.
> *


no offense taken, its cool, i get stuff like that all the time, its what i get for not putting my name out there much, nobody is going to know your work if they dont know whom you are. Jon K from HOK told me a few years back i was the best painter no one has ever herd of. always gotta kick outta that. But yes gotta agree on the hardline work, been done by all those you said, as well as Watson doing some in the 60s, to me good work is good work and you will find a simular style in everyones paint .


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

cars arent flat canvases, they have curves... and body lines, certain paint complements the body lines of the car.. im speaking out of experience trying to figure out what to do with my bigbody, alot of the fleets out there have simular lines to compliment the body (for example make the rear quarter panels look as long and less bulky compared to the front end).. 

most paint jobs are simular yet different


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## NellyNell

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 10 2008, 09:58 AM~10837731
> *it depends, you want a flaked base, a candy base, no flakes at all, just paint with pinstripes, leaving, just candy, the list goes on....
> *


im going to use a micro flake base but dont know if im going to have the patterns thrown on right away depending on the cash and so i was wondering if it could be done at another time or is it best to just wait and have it done all at once..


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

:0 :0 :0


----------



## southside groovin

do you guys draw the patterns out on the car b4 taping them? if so what do u use to draw them?


----------



## sic713

its all in me dome.


----------



## STREETLIFE KUSTOMS

Here is a couple of mine


----------



## sic713

badass


----------



## STREETLIFE KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2008, 05:03 PM~10958719
> *badass
> *


----------



## newhopper

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jun 11 2008, 02:28 PM~10847385
> *no offense taken, its cool, i get stuff like that all the time, its what i get for not putting my name out there much, nobody is going to know your work if they dont know whom you are. Jon K from HOK told me a few years back i was the best painter no one has ever herd of. always gotta kick outta that. But yes gotta agree on the hardline work, been done by all those you said, as well as Watson doing some in the 60s, to me good work is good work and you will find a simular style in everyones paint .
> *


 Hey Jerry ( Mad_One) my car came out clean clean bRO thanks for hooking it up, fuck all the haters my car is a one of a kind and cant be fucked with, thats why it took outstanding flake in denver 1st in its class with the paint not even finished


----------



## zfelix




----------



## sic713

thats pretty nice..
you did it felix


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 8 2008, 09:20 PM~11041727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i can dig it


----------



## zfelix

thanks guys

yeah sic i did it it still needs tapeshades just wanted to get all the solid patterns done first then gonna add some silver leaf with candy and pinstripes so it still has a long way but its getting there


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 9 2008, 02:20 AM~11041727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



More pix please


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jul 9 2008, 07:30 AM~11044998
> *More pix please
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn zach thats clean  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Thanks Homes


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 9 2008, 09:48 PM~11052170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*nice work bro....!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

sick


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 14 2008, 04:24 PM~10655627
> *All i can say is that MAD_ONE is one of the best painters out thier with alot of talent if anybody wants to check out the work in person my car will be in denver at the lrm show reppin the big R.O.  :thumbsup: to the haters
> *


 :thumbsup: Sinnerville studios, some of the best in the business.


----------



## elsylient

ttt


----------



## modelmangler

i am blown away with the work eveyone does, or knows the people that did the work.........un-real.


beautiful jobs........KEEP 'EM COMING!


----------



## zfelix




----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 4 2008, 08:00 PM~11259996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 5 2008, 03:34 PM~11267289
> *:0
> *



:wave: whats up coast


----------



## majikmike0118

some of my current project not quite finished!!!! let me know what yall think! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

sorry for the big pics!! :0


----------



## sic713

cool


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 5 2008, 03:56 PM~11267481
> *:wave: whats up coast
> *


nothing much just trippin out on everyones work uffin: and trying to keep busy... :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 6 2008, 01:26 PM~11275738
> *nothing much just trippin out on everyones work uffin: and trying to keep busy... :biggrin:
> *



 if u come here for the supershow hope to meet u in person uffin:


----------



## Coast One

ill be out there for sure :biggrin:
i wanna see whats up with you and Vegas BulLyVD uffin:


----------



## Long Roof

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 6 2008, 02:49 PM~11276529
> *ill be out there for sure :biggrin:
> i wanna see whats up with you and Vegas BulLyVD uffin:
> *



no doubt homie uffin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 4 2008, 09:00 PM~11259996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and he's only like 16-17 right zack?


----------



## zfelix

17 Homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 6 2008, 03:54 PM~11276553
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WTF is that????? :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 6 2008, 06:09 PM~11277152
> *17 Homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


whos 17? you? no wai!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 6 2008, 06:20 PM~11278434
> *whos 17? you? no wai!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 6 2008, 05:59 PM~11278268
> *WTF is that????? :uh:
> *


Some shit I came across the other day... NOT MY WORK, not anyone I know either.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 6 2008, 06:39 PM~11278667
> *:yes: :yes: :yes:
> *


really? your way ahead of schedule :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 7 2008, 10:14 AM~11283951
> *really? your way ahead of schedule  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BlueBerry




----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Aug 18 2008, 05:23 AM~11370066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice fokkin werk!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

My Webpage


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 6 2008, 04:54 PM~11276553
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh: :barf: :barf:


----------



## zfelix

heres that 63 roof finished









































might add a lil more to it like pearl tapeshades or something but that will be later on down the road after the body gets painted


----------



## Coast One

that shit looks classy uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 19 2008, 12:35 PM~11381292
> *that shit looks classy uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## kaddyman

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 14 2008, 03:26 PM~10655189
> *i was not aware that by doing one car made me stuck in that style , i dont think i have to worry about being stuck or outta ideas, I am an airbrush artist that paints, not a painter that does artwork, i have always been real open with my style, maybe thats one reason that not too many ppl know my work , i can have 10 cars at a show and not one will look like it was done by the same guy, thats how i always liked it, its just me, my work jumps me from scene to scene, from lowriders,choppers,hotrods ect so i only get out maybe 1 or 2 cars in the lowrider scene a year so there has not really been enough of my work out to get a feel for whats mine or not. a few things i did,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg

i think your all friggin nuts .. ,but i like it 

i dont see how you all get down like that ..looking at most of them i try to find some rhyme or reason to it and i cant come to any conculsions .. 

probably the same reason i can tape out mad patterns like that 

anyways i seen this when i was leaving wal mart last night ..looked at it about 5-10 minutes looking for same rhyme or reason and the only thing i can guess i see is a duck?

.. granted pics are dark but the scale is grand


----------



## lowridersin925

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 26 2007, 02:04 PM~8181234
> *gangsta
> *


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Aug 18 2008, 04:23 AM~11370066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is just a bunch of differet pearls being sprayed right?


----------



## BlueBerry

^^^ A little more than that .............


Pearls , Ice pearls , Flakes , reduced basecoats , Kandy mixtures with pearls , ect , ect , ect................................







& a shit load of tape ............... About 20 rolls of Fineline & masking tape combined.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Aug 20 2008, 03:47 PM~11394718
> *i think your all friggin nuts .. ,but i like it
> 
> i dont see how you all get down like that ..looking at most of them i try to find some rhyme or reason to it and i cant come to any conculsions ..
> 
> probably the same reason i can tape out mad patterns like that
> 
> anyways i seen this when i was leaving wal mart last night ..looked at it about 5-10 minutes  looking for same rhyme or reason  and the only thing i can guess i see is a duck?
> 
> .. granted pics are dark but the scale is grand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i saw that same rv in waukegan il parked at the walmart on monday it was like brown and orange and white bitch looked bad!!


----------



## strokedgsxr

Wow you guys have some skills. Big props. I have always been impressed!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## El Duez




----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

nice pics double penetration


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

some shit im working on right now... still gonna add some more as i go. dont like the roof, gonna redo it.... might redo the trunk too


----------



## PaidInFull$RollerZ

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 10 2008, 09:40 PM~12119816
> *nice pics double penetration
> *


 :angry: Name changed


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

some pics from when i did my 64 (i thought i posted these hoes up already  )


----------



## PaidInFull$RollerZ

Post the ones of the firewall. That shit came out good.


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN




----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

> _Originally posted by PaidInFull$RollerZ_@Nov 10 2008, 10:53 PM~12120037
> *Post the ones of the firewall. That shit came out good.
> *


i havent painted the firewall  :loco:


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 10 2008, 11:00 PM~12120168
> *i havent painted the firewall  :loco:
> *


On the truck? You posted it a few days ago somewhere.


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix

ttt post more tape stape patterns :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED

YO MAD ONE YOU GOT MORE PICS OF THE CONTINENTAL....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## crenshaw magraw

t t t 

luv this topic


----------



## 65ragrider

ttt


----------



## 801Rider

:0


----------



## ryzart

you guys are so amazing !!! i taught i had patience till i saw what you guys go thru with tape alone, insane !!!


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 17 2008, 01:32 AM~12452507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO MAD ONE YOU GOT MORE PICS OF THE CONTINENTAL....
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 11 2008, 12:59 AM~12120146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

ttt


----------



## swangin68

heres my first pattern job,,, im not a painter or taper.. i just happen to know how to paint and tape...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Mar 1 2009, 07:42 PM~13148445
> *heres my first pattern job,,, im not a painter or taper.. i just happen to know how to paint and tape...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## youcantfademe

nice job.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Mar 1 2009, 11:42 PM~13148445
> *heres my first pattern job,,, im not a painter or taper.. i just happen to know how to paint and tape...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice 66

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Mar 1 2009, 08:42 PM~13148445
> *heres my first pattern job,,, im not a painter or taper.. i just happen to know how to paint and tape...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice Work.


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## bigshod

:0


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 11 2008, 05:59 AM~12120146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






did you finish this yet chris hansen? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 17 2009, 05:53 AM~13302702
> *did you finish this yet chris hansen?  :biggrin:
> *


almost, its in the clearing stage right now :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Mar 17 2009, 11:10 PM~13311785
> *almost, its in the clearing stage right now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Mar 17 2009, 11:10 PM~13311785
> *almost, its in the clearing stage right now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is one <s>ugly</s> sexy mural.


----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## El Duez

Fixed


----------



## hotstuff5964

no ****


----------



## KING_JAMES

i am new to doing patterns i been doing it for a day now









































































*I had some free time on my hands, what do you think.*


----------



## bigshod

is that spray cans  ^


----------



## regalman85

looks like it to me!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Mar 20 2009, 05:34 PM~13340370
> *looks like it to me!
> *


----------



## Envious cc

so do you guys using single stage paint when doing the patterns..?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Mar 17 2009, 10:10 PM~13311785
> *almost, its in the clearing stage right now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn you ugly :angry:


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Mar 21 2009, 05:36 PM~13348564
> *so do you guys using single stage paint when doing the patterns..?
> *


basecoats n clear


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2009, 11:28 PM~13349889
> *damn you ugly :angry:
> *


takes an ugly to know an ugly :angry:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 21 2009, 10:03 PM~13350101
> *takes an ugly to know an ugly  :angry:
> *


that mean we can be best friends
bff's for life eh!


----------



## Envious cc

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Mar 21 2009, 09:46 PM~13349999
> *basecoats n clear
> *


ok,, then put the heavy flake in the inter clear??


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Mar 22 2009, 11:57 AM~13353936
> *ok,, then put the heavy flake in the inter clear??
> *


You can put flake in intercoat clear, if you want patterns over flake then flake it all first then start tapin and laying patterns. Check out the Sal Manzano thread in here for an idea. If you wanted to do it like that you flake and clear it, after it dries sand it with like 400 - 600 then tape out and spray over that. There are alot of good topics and info on here you would just have to spend some time reading through them. There is one about first try at flake that might help you out too. I would suggest grabbing an old body panel or something to just start trying a few things out. good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Mar 22 2009, 01:20 PM~13354147
> *You can put flake in intercoat clear, if you want patterns over flake then flake it all first then start tapin and laying patterns. Check out the Sal Manzano thread in here for an idea. If you wanted to do it like that you flake and clear it, after it dries sand it with like 400 - 600 then tape out and spray over that. There are alot of good topics and info on here you would just have to spend some time reading through them. There is one about first try at flake that might help you out too. I would suggest grabbing an old body panel or something to just start trying a few things out. good luck  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Apr 25 2009, 07:06 AM~13684328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Apr 24 2009, 11:06 PM~13684328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Looks good Bro - like the style you are goin with - very nice


----------



## pi4short

HERE IS MY CONTRIBUTION.... PLEASE GO EASY ON ME.. HA..
STRIPPED THE VINYL OFF








BODY WORKED AND PRIMERED








SILVER BASED WITH SILVER MEDIUM FLAKE








STARTED LAYING TAPE.....
















THEN DID ALL THE BACK MASKING AND LAYING DIFFERENT COLOR KANDYS..
























THEN BACK MASKED ALL THE PATTERNS AND SPRAYED THE CARS ORIGINAL COLOR AS MY BACK COLOR








REMOVED ALL THE TAPE...








LAYED DOWN SOME LEAFING 








READY FOR CLEAR
















AND RE-CLEARED...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 26 2009, 08:06 AM~13692308
> *HERE IS MY CONTRIBUTION.... PLEASE GO EASY ON ME.. HA..
> STRIPPED THE VINYL OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BODY WORKED AND PRIMERED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SILVER BASED WITH SILVER MEDIUM FLAKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED LAYING TAPE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN DID ALL THE BACK MASKING AND LAYING DIFFERENT COLOR KANDYS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN BACK MASKED ALL THE PATTERNS AND SPRAYED THE CARS ORIGINAL COLOR AS MY BACK COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REMOVED ALL THE TAPE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAYED DOWN SOME LEAFING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY FOR CLEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND RE-CLEARED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and that took u 5hrs :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

4 1/2 BUT WHOS COUNTING...! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

That's bad ass.


----------



## brkSS

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 26 2009, 11:38 PM~13699508
> * That's bad ass.
> *



X 4.5 

awesome job PI :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs+Apr 26 2009, 11:38 PM~13699508-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's bad ass.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brkSS_@Apr 26 2009, 11:56 PM~13699648
> *X 4.5
> 
> awesome job PI :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FELLAS...! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 26 2009, 09:15 AM~13692330
> *4 1/2 BUT WHOS COUNTING...! LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## zfelix




----------



## bigshod




----------



## bigshod




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 9 2008, 04:44 PM~10618099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man thats bad as fff!!! :nono:


----------



## little chris




----------



## HOE81




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 26 2009, 11:06 AM~13692308
> *HERE IS MY CONTRIBUTION.... PLEASE GO EASY ON ME.. HA..
> STRIPPED THE VINYL OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BODY WORKED AND PRIMERED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SILVER BASED WITH SILVER MEDIUM FLAKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED LAYING TAPE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN DID ALL THE BACK MASKING AND LAYING DIFFERENT COLOR KANDYS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN BACK MASKED ALL THE PATTERNS AND SPRAYED THE CARS ORIGINAL COLOR AS MY BACK COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REMOVED ALL THE TAPE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAYED DOWN SOME LEAFING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY FOR CLEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND RE-CLEARED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks great!


----------



## BlueBerry




----------



## mrdramaboxx

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 13 2009, 12:13 AM~13870680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:h5:


----------



## BAGO




----------



## RO INDIO 321




----------



## RO INDIO 321

http







MG







]://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/002.jpg


----------



## RO INDIO 321




----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 26 2009, 07:06 AM~13692308
> *HERE IS MY CONTRIBUTION.... PLEASE GO EASY ON ME.. HA..
> STRIPPED THE VINYL OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BODY WORKED AND PRIMERED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SILVER BASED WITH SILVER MEDIUM FLAKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STARTED LAYING TAPE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN DID ALL THE BACK MASKING AND LAYING DIFFERENT COLOR KANDYS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN BACK MASKED ALL THE PATTERNS AND SPRAYED THE CARS ORIGINAL COLOR AS MY BACK COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REMOVED ALL THE TAPE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAYED DOWN SOME LEAFING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY FOR CLEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND RE-CLEARED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321

IMG]IMG]


----------



## RO INDIO 321

[im















g]http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg73/gameover80/004-7.jpg[/img]


----------



## RO INDIO 321




----------



## southside customs

thats nice..


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 16 2009, 05:40 PM~13907596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *















ME LIKE ALAWT ....... Great work Guy ,,,, I like your style......





A little something that was in the tape stage in my garage a short time ago.......


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 28 2009, 06:17 PM~13720438
> *Man thats bad as fff!!! :nono:
> *





This is - "Post patterns in the TAPE stage" thread................ Before & After cool -But,,,










WHERES THE FOOKIN TAPE MAYNG .................................


----------



## BRUTA67

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Mar 1 2009, 08:42 PM~13148445
> *heres my first pattern job,,, im not a painter or taper.. i just happen to know how to paint and tape...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very good :thumbsup:


----------



## DOWN IV LIFE64

:thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 16 2009, 05:45 PM~13907627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Mar 1 2009, 07:42 PM~13148445
> *heres my first pattern job,,, im not a painter or taper.. i just happen to know how to paint and tape...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## swangin68

thanks rich, ill also be headin down to u for sure monday,, i need my driveshaft done for this rag,,,


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jul 10 2007, 02:26 AM~8272141
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



shit man you just inspired me to got take some sign down to practice on lol


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## MiKLO

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jun 27 2009, 04:18 PM~14315591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn dude! what the hell did you do on the flake line? 


looks like you sprayed some wet clear and put that flake on by hand :cheesy: 



and those water drops are gargantuan, did you use a water dropper or wtf! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jun 27 2009, 02:24 PM~14315623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this bitch here is nice... im feelin this shit..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jun 27 2009, 02:24 PM~14315623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  sweet


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jun 27 2009, 05:24 PM~14315623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 very fokkin nice!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry

Kandy & Chrome - I been checkin out the caddy from the start on Myspace............ All good my Ninja keeping the base & turing it a full 180 degrees from ordinary .........!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How many hours you got into it ????







* Just in case - My name on there is "Twin Portz Prince of PatternZ" on the "Space" ....


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jun 27 2009, 02:04 PM~14315794-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn dude! what the hell did you do on the flake line?
> looks like you sprayed some wet clear and put that flake on by hand  :cheesy:
> and those water drops are gargantuan, did you use a water dropper or wtf!  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UR RIGHT.... THE FLAKE LINE WAS APPLIED BY HAND, USING SG150 THEN CLEAR... AND APPLYING BULL DOG MAKES THE WATER DROPS BEAD UP REAL NICE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 04:43 PM~14316652
> *this bitch here is nice... im feelin this shit..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 05:54 PM~14317059
> * sweet
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 06:49 PM~14317467
> *:0 very fokkin nice!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THANKZ FELLAZ.....
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlueBerry_@Jun 28 2009, 12:55 AM~14319508
> *Kandy & Chrome - I been checkin out the caddy from the start on Myspace............ All good my Ninja keeping the base & turing it a full 180 degrees from ordinary .........!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> How many hours you got into it ????
> * Just in case - My name on there is "Twin Portz Prince of PatternZ" on the "Space" ....
> *




THANKZ MAN...IM ABOUT 115HRS INTO IT, ADDING MORE PATTERNZ N STUFF TO THE SIDES....


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jun 27 2009, 02:24 PM~14315623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :0


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys




----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jun 30 2009, 08:50 AM~14339374
> *THANKZ MAN...IM ABOUT 115HRS INTO IT, ADDING MORE PATTERNZ N STUFF TO THE SIDES....
> *





Keep refreshing them pics on the space ......... Looks Ripe !!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

is that doc


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 1 2009, 02:40 AM~14348859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: POST THE WHOLE ROOF.......WYNERS ALSO  :biggrin:


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2009, 08:25 AM~14350241
> *is that doc
> *


Streetlife in da background


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by G-OD BODY_@Jul 1 2009, 08:19 PM~14356778
> *Streetlife in da background
> *


----------



## sic713

i would luv to meet that dude


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 1 2009, 12:49 PM~14352844
> *:biggrin: POST THE WHOLE ROOF.......WYNERS ALSO   :biggrin:
> *


Damn I wish I could but Wyner don't want it out the box yet.... :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys




----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2009, 11:18 PM~14357398
> *i would luv to meet that dude
> *



x10000000000  dude is mean pullin tape!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jun 27 2009, 03:24 PM~14315623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 o man that is sick!


----------



## bigshod




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 2 2009, 01:26 AM~14359659
> *Damn I wish I could but Wyner don't want it out the box yet.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I KNOW!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 8 2009, 09:04 PM~14418237
> *TTT    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMN THAT SHIT NICE


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Jul 8 2009, 09:23 PM~14418541
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMN THAT SHIT NICE
> *


 :yes: Very nice.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 9 2009, 08:20 AM~14421273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass!!!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 8 2009, 09:04 PM~14418237
> *TTT    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fuckin bad :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

These are done to my '63 Impala "63 Ways to Die" . I'ma redo the trunk cuase it doesn't flow well with the other patterns. The rest of the body above the belt line will be Kandy Lime Gold over a heavy flaked yellow base. Below the beltline will be a darker kandy Lime Gold over a light Green pearl.


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jun 30 2009, 09:50 AM~14339374
> *AND  APPLYING BULL DOG MAKES THE WATER DROPS BEAD UP REAL NICE!!!
> *


Really, I was having a hell of a time making drops come out looking right 



















And for good measure, here are some tape pics :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 20 2009, 07:32 PM~14532178
> *Really, I was having a hell of a time making drops come out looking right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for good measure, here are some tape pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 WATER DROPS ON THE SIDES AND ON CURVED SURFACES ARE THE HARDEST TO PRODUCE CUZ THE DROPS ARE QUICK TO DRIP AS SOON AS U START TO SPRAY..... UR BETTER OF MAKIN THE DROPLETS MORE SMALLER BY FLICKING THEM ON USING A TOOTHBRUSH.... I NEVER SAID BULLDOG ADHESION PROMOTER CAN DEFY GRAVITY :biggrin: IT ONLY HOOKS U UP ON FLAT SURFACES :thumbsup:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

HEY, AT WHAT STAGE ARE THE WATER DROPLETS ADDED?


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 20 2009, 10:13 PM~14532725
> *:0 WATER DROPS ON THE SIDES AND ON CURVED SURFACES ARE THE HARDEST TO PRODUCE CUZ THE DROPS ARE QUICK TO DRIP AS SOON AS U START TO SPRAY..... UR BETTER OF MAKIN THE DROPLETS MORE SMALLER BY FLICKING THEM ON USING A TOOTHBRUSH....  I NEVER SAID BULLDOG ADHESION PROMOTER CAN DEFY GRAVITY  :biggrin:  IT ONLY HOOKS U UP ON FLAT SURFACES  :thumbsup:
> *


That sucks  :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

where can i get bulldog adhesion and for how$$


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 21 2009, 01:56 PM~14539428
> *where can i get bulldog adhesion and for how$$
> *


I get it from my paint supplier although I've seen some posts from people saying that they get it from AutoZone. I think I pay almost $20 bucks for the "tall boy" spray can :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 21 2009, 02:56 PM~14539428
> *where can i get bulldog adhesion and for how$$
> *


its like $12 for a small spray can, $20 for a large spray can, and $30 for a quart.


ole bitch ass...

o'rlys sells it over here


----------



## bigshod




----------



## 82LtownCaddy

go board while undercoating, so this was my first attempt at patterns, open to helpfull suggestions.


----------



## hotstuff5964

too much


----------



## 82LtownCaddy

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 29 2009, 09:15 AM~14614892
> *too much
> *


 :biggrin: yea got alil' carried away


----------



## hotstuff5964

yeah a lil :yes:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## pi4short




----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## fleezie84

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@May 16 2009, 05:45 PM~13907627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great job but I was just wondering why lay down that nice of a paint job with out fixing the dent in the passenger side rocker under the door ??


----------



## S.A.S

>


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## bigshod

looks fuckin bad C-dro :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## hotstuff5964

groooovy


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 10 2009, 06:51 PM~14729717
> *groooovy
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 801Rider

:biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 10 2009, 05:45 PM~14729039
> *looks fuckin bad C-dro :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

stripped the vinyl.. and primered the body work


----------



## pi4short

silver base








a jar of silver flake


----------



## pi4short

added marble , water drops , and tape fades


----------



## king george




----------



## king george




----------



## king george

sur phoenix


----------



## king george




----------



## king george




----------



## king george




----------



## king george

orlando from mesa/s wifes regal ..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by king george_@Aug 11 2009, 03:52 AM~14733162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orlando from mesa/s wifes regal ..
> *


looks good


----------



## sic713




----------



## bigshod

nice


----------



## OMAR TRECE

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Aug 8 2009, 05:48 PM~14713270
> *great job but I was just wondering why lay down that nice of a paint job with out fixing the dent in the passenger side rocker under the door ??
> *


CHROME TRIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE

PATTERNS FOR SALE HIT ME UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolohopper

ttt


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 5 2009, 10:42 PM~14993513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PATTERNS FOR SALE HIT ME UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## KandyPainted

Good Topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## little chris




----------



## hotstuff5964

hows this for a tape pic? 

fuckin vanderslice is insane with all this shit :uh:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by king george_@Aug 11 2009, 12:44 AM~14733143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now that some old school bad ass s**t :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 27 2009, 05:40 PM~15201061
> *hows this for a tape pic?
> 
> fuckin vanderslice is insane with all this shit  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 27 2009, 07:40 PM~15201061
> *hows this for a tape pic?
> 
> fuckin vanderslice is insane with all this shit  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this shit was fun :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 28 2009, 01:37 PM~15209001
> *this shit was fun  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 28 2009, 01:37 PM~15209001
> *this shit was fun  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how come your job looks better? lol kandy green over the whole car now :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2009, 04:23 PM~15209422
> *how come your job looks better? lol kandy green over the whole car now :0
> *


lime gold :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 28 2009, 03:22 PM~15210009
> *lime gold :0
> *


just do it. who cares what dreamer wants lol


----------



## sic713

damn hotpants.. you matched that up pretty fucking good..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2009, 03:23 PM~15209422
> *how come your job looks better? lol kandy green over the whole car now :0
> *


x2 or yellow


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 28 2009, 01:37 PM~15209001
> *this shit was fun  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

ttt


----------



## bigshod




----------



## C-ROW

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 28 2009, 02:37 PM~15209001
> *this shit was fun  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: damn bRO thats clean :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpuppet

TTT


----------



## rick383




----------



## BIGSPOOK




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

HOW ABOUT A LIL TOUCH UP BEFORE THE SUPER SHOW :cheesy: 















































































































































FINISHED 1AM DIS MORNING...... :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
clean!!


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Oct 10 2009, 10:48 AM~15319070
> *HOW ABOUT A LIL TOUCH UP BEFORE THE SUPER SHOW  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED 1AM DIS MORNING...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713

majestics car right..
bumper draggin....


----------



## bigshod




----------



## slo

way to save that paintjob....and i bet most teld em its irreperable!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

DAMAGED THUR...... REPAINTED FRI... JUST IN TIME FOR THE SHOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 27 2009, 08:40 PM~15201061
> *hows this for a tape pic?
> 
> fuckin vanderslice is insane with all this shit  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 paint by numbers :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jul 8 2009, 09:04 PM~14418237
> *TTT    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!! GREAT WORK!!!


----------



## nickles only

This is some good stuff up in here!


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Oct 13 2009, 11:55 AM~15341528
> *:0  paint by numbers :biggrin:
> *


fuck it! :cheesy:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72




----------



## pi4short

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

ttt


----------



## All Out Customs

There were a few cosmetic damages that needed to be fixed, so we taped up the flames and did a patch up and blending job.


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 26 2009, 10:31 PM~15476894
> *There were a few cosmetic damages that needed to be fixed, so we taped up the flames and did a patch up and blending job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work. Did you do the flames and stripes before the repair?


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Oct 26 2009, 10:48 PM~15477829
> *Nice work. Did you do the flames and stripes before the repair?
> *



The customer bought it somewhere in Cali and shipped it down to Hawaii, we just did some cosmetic repair on it and taped up the flames and shot an extra coat of clear.


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

cool, looks good, always tricky to blend in on something allready done custom.


----------



## GRodriguez

I LIKE THAT LOOK RIGHT THERE. WHAT COLOR CANDY IS GOIN OVER THAT ?


----------



## GRodriguez

fuckin vanderslice is insane with all this shit :uh: 









YOU AINT LYING, VANDERSLICE MAKING TAPE COMPANYS POCETS FAT LOL. HOW MUCH HIS JOBS RUN ?


----------



## Parap

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Oct 26 2009, 10:48 PM~15477829
> *Nice work. Did you do the flames and stripes before the repair?
> *


I guess Steve Vandemon painted the flames.

http://www.vandemon.com


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

STREET LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Nov 14 2009, 07:39 AM~15662384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREET LIFE :biggrin:
> *



awesome looks great! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 14 2009, 06:40 AM~15662574
> *awesome looks great! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo




----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 15 2009, 03:11 PM~15672107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 ...... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTH8ED




----------



## MOSTH8ED




----------



## MOSTH8ED

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Lyfaluxury

ttt


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 23 2009, 03:14 AM~15750851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice work how are you applying that thin line of blue flak!!!!!!!!


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ




----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 23 2009, 03:10 AM~15751427
> *very nice work how are you applying that thin line of blue flak!!!!!!!!
> *


FLAKE MIXED WIT HOK'S SG150.... APPILED BY RUBBING IT IN WITH MY FINGER :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette

i just read every page on this thread.

this is hands down my favorite thread on the fourms here.
thanks for posting up your work guys.
so much amazing paint up in here.


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 23 2009, 11:21 PM~15760375
> *FLAKE MIXED WIT HOK'S SG150.... APPILED BY RUBBING IT IN WITH MY FINGER  :biggrin:
> *



nice thats what i kinda thought with the no over sray looks good! :cheesy:


----------



## Lolohopper

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 22 2009, 11:14 PM~15750851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEN AS TO WHY YOU CHANGED IT, BUT I LIKE THE WAY IT CAME OUT THE SECOND TIME BETTER. NOT THAT IT DIDNT LOOK GOOD BEFORE uffin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

were do you get that tape at? im trying to do some small graphix on my lowrider bikes tank,tank underside,skirts and custom center post.


----------



## ridenlow84

local paint store


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 11 2009, 07:40 PM~15954438
> *were do you get that tape at?  im trying to do some small graphix on my lowrider bikes tank,tank underside,skirts and custom center post.
> *



http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=244


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 10 2009, 06:18 PM~15941715
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEN AS TO WHY YOU CHANGED IT, BUT I LIKE THE WAY IT CAME OUT THE SECOND TIME BETTER. NOT THAT IT DIDNT LOOK GOOD BEFORE uffin:
> *


THE REAR PASSENGER SIDE WHEEL CAME OFF WHILE ON THE FREEWAY N BENT UP THE QUARTER ....SO THE OWNER TOOK IT TO A SHOP TO GET IT PAINT LESS DENT REPAIRED/BUFFED.... BUT THEY DINT DO A VERY GOOD JOB BECAUSE U COULD STILL SEE THE DENT AND THEY BURNT THREW THE CLEAR DOWN TO THE BASE ON SEVERAL EDGES ... SO IT WAS BETTER OFF REDOING THE SIDE PATTERNS WITH SOMETHING THAT MATCHED MORE TO WHAT IT HAS ON THE HOOD N TRUNK. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## droppen98

how do you keep the patterns concistant on each side you you make stencles and use a pounce pad?


----------



## Duez




----------



## treyimpala

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Dec 15 2009, 03:09 AM~15985863
> *how do you keep the patterns concistant on each side you you make stencles and use a pounce pad?
> *



That would be the best way to do it!


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One

lol


----------



## Coast One




----------



## sic713

nice coast,always liked ur style


----------



## str8chillen

my buddy doin one side while i do the other!!


----------



## str8chillen

nice stuff in here!!!!!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2009, 04:19 PM~15991583
> *nice coast,always liked ur style
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Flowrider

Check  the Europe topic for more


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 21 2009, 04:09 PM~16050456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the Europe topic for more
> *


 :0


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 21 2009, 05:09 PM~16050456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the Europe topic for more
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz




----------



## brian84corvette

some quick ideas about pattern shapes on my car.

























the large blocks in the hood will have to be broken up further as they are rather large as is, but I like how it follows the general shape of the hood with the peak that is a boddy line in there. should be cool


----------



## little chris




----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 21 2009, 07:09 PM~16050456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check  the Europe topic for more
> *



OFF THE HOOK.WHO DID THE MURAL WORK?


----------



## Flowrider

This girl from http://www.novoids.nl , never seen that much detail in a airbrush in person before


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

SUM NEW STUFF ON THIS CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

FINISHED JUST IN TIME 4 THE MAJESTICS PICNIC :h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> FINISHED JUST IN TIME 4 THE MAJESTICS PICNIC :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good get down


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Dec 15 2009, 03:42 PM~15990058-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Dec 15 2009, 03:54 PM~15990153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the style coast puts down. even study some of his pics to get ideas myself as i am just starting out.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 4 2010, 11:28 PM~16186780
> *SUM NEW STUFF ON THIS CADDY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASSSSS


----------



## str8chillen

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 6 2010, 02:13 AM~16200726
> *BAD ASSSSS
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz

> FINISHED JUST IN TIME 4 THE MAJESTICS PICNIC :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE PATTERNS :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 4 2010, 11:31 PM~16186821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED JUST IN TIME 4 THE MAJESTICS PICNIC  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Wow that's Fucking Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz

TTT


----------



## JohnnyGuam

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 21 2009, 04:09 PM~16050456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check  the Europe topic for more
> *


HANDS DOWN ON THIS ONE, THIS IS BADDASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jan 15 2010, 11:13 PM~16302593
> *HANDS DOWN ON THIS ONE, THIS IS BADDASS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *












Props for the homie Joost


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## regalman85

Nice work!


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 20 2010, 11:36 AM~16351500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz




----------



## babie is nana 13

> _Originally posted by Detailers_@Jun 27 2007, 01:23 PM~8187407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 19 2010, 03:35 PM~16342268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props for the homie Joost
> *


 :wow:


----------



## redline

> FINISHED JUST IN TIME 4 THE MAJESTICS PICNIC :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good get down
Click to expand...


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 20 2010, 02:36 PM~16351500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


whoo!


----------



## bigdoggfromaz

man it look so easy im gonna try and do my own patterns not spray them but tape them up and see what i come up with


----------



## 69droptop

what up los


----------



## SWITCH HITTA




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 21 2009, 04:09 PM~16050456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check  the Europe topic for more
> *



NICE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

ttt


----------



## Joost....

Ive made a topic about the Caprice i did in this forum, here the link: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=525510


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 19 2010, 05:35 PM~16342268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props for the homie Joost
> *


 :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 12 2010, 06:55 PM~16597031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did glass come out in one piece? looks good


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 19 2010, 06:35 PM~16342268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props for the homie Joost
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 13 2010, 02:55 AM~16597031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What kind of ride is this? Youve got a topic about it cause im feeling this!


----------



## brian84corvette

I think thats a dodge viper maby ?


----------



## sic713

yea. its a dodge viper


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 12 2010, 09:59 PM~16598065
> *did glass come out in one piece?  looks good
> *


Yeah, I told him what you said about the window, but he said fuck it. Must be nice to have that kind of money.  

I thought them fools were gonna break it for sure, fucker started to use a sawzall with some spatula attachment on it. I was hno: the whole way thru.


----------



## hi_ryder

love this thread, keep em coming...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 21 2010, 12:40 PM~16678076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 21 2010, 12:40 PM~16678076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigbodylac

ttt


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 4 2010, 10:31 PM~16186821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED JUST IN TIME 4 THE MAJESTICS PICNIC  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats fucking bad :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SACRA*916_@Jul 10 2007, 11:18 PM~8280917
> *HOW DO YOU DO THAT WATER DROP EFFECT :uh:
> *


sbnTpJQPOTs&autoplay


----------



## 90towncar

Still have more tape to lay.


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 21 2010, 11:37 PM~16679622
> *thats fucking bad  :cheesy:
> *



X2!


----------



## majikmike0118

a lil tag team action with my homie in the sticks of georgia! :biggrin: this man is an amazing painter and artist :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

lookin good dude


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 07:37 PM~16702855
> *lookin good dude
> *



thanks homie it was fun doin something with my homie again he live 8 hours north of me by atlanta i went up on a vacation and we got to play around on his trey!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Feb 23 2010, 04:44 PM~16702922
> *thanks homie it was fun doin something with my homie again he live 8 hours north of me by atlanta i went up on a vacation and we got to play around on his trey!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hell yea.. im about to go to arkansas in march and throw done some stripes on some rides


----------



## 90towncar




----------



## sic713

like the alluminum foil ideal.. never though about that for maskin off hard to do things, ex. motor and wires..


pain in the ass doing it with paper


----------



## 90towncar

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 09:33 PM~16705626
> *like the alluminum foil ideal.. never though about that for maskin off hard to do things, ex. motor and wires..
> pain in the ass doing it with paper
> *



Yeah it works real good.. I like it cause its fast and cheap.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Feb 23 2010, 09:07 PM~16706136
> *Yeah it works real good.. I like it cause its fast and cheap.
> *


mmmhmmmm im a do that.. i wanna re paint the frame of my car, but dont wanna take all the front suspension off either


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Feb 24 2010, 05:07 AM~16706136
> *Yeah it works real good.. I like it cause its fast and cheap.
> *


Cheaper then paper?? well i guess you don't have to do all of it. 
ima use that in the future :biggrin:


----------



## 90towncar

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 24 2010, 09:59 AM~16710206
> *Cheaper then paper?? well i guess you don't have to do all of it.
> ima use that in the future  :biggrin:
> *


\
Glad I could help. 

No its not cheaper than paper and I wouldnt use it to mask a car off, but for the hard to reach places it works real good and takes very little tape to hold in place. I buy the wide rolls of the lighter duty tin foil.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 09:33 PM~16705626
> *like the alluminum foil ideal.. never though about that for maskin off hard to do things, ex. motor and wires..
> pain in the ass doing it with paper
> *


my dumbass woulda never thought of that :nosad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 08:33 PM~16705626
> *like the alluminum foil ideal.. never though about that for maskin off hard to do things, ex. motor and wires..
> pain in the ass doing it with paper
> *


been doing that for years. works great


----------



## hotstuff5964

x2, especially on greasy parts that tape wont stick to.


----------



## 90towncar




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Feb 25 2010, 09:09 PM~16727020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Feb 25 2010, 07:09 PM~16727020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice......


----------



## sic713

to nice to put some a arm on it and back bumper it


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Feb 26 2010, 04:09 AM~16727020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 90towncar

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 25 2010, 09:10 PM~16727042
> *Nice! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks :biggrin: 

Thanks for all the feedback.. Trying to step my game up out here..


----------



## 90towncar

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 10:02 PM~16727821
> *to nice to put some a arm on it and back bumper it
> *



na.... its just paint


----------



## str8chillen




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Mar 1 2010, 06:44 PM~16765290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

did the kandy patterns first then back taped em up 4 the surrounding kandy. that turned out bad ass.


----------



## str8chillen

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 1 2010, 11:24 PM~16768410
> *did the kandy patterns first then back taped em up 4 the surrounding kandy. that turned out bad ass.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## bigshod




----------



## str8chillen

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 12 2010, 10:29 PM~16876964
> *ttt  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anymore pics of this one?


----------



## bigshod

:wow:


----------



## lowridinguera707

CHICANO C.C REGAL IN THE WORKS.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 13 2010, 12:31 AM~16877503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD MACGYVER


----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Mar 1 2010, 08:44 PM~16765290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> ttt :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

nice


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by lowridinguera707_@Mar 13 2010, 10:00 PM~16883611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHICANO C.C REGAL IN THE WORKS.
> *


Love the Lace Effect! :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

beautifull..
colors are sick


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## little chris




----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 13 2010, 10:24 PM~16884178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


holy pinche chet :0


----------



## hi_ryder

reading this thread is pretty much the only enjoyment im getting out of life right now. im stuck doing shit collision work right now and i get to come home and eat my heart out when i click the lay it low shortcut. keep up the good work people. some tight shit...


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 14 2010, 12:24 AM~16884178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


This is the SHIT...REAL TALK!!! And peep the rough sketch on the roof...I'm speechless! :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 16 2010, 08:36 AM~16903610
> *reading this thread is pretty much the only enjoyment im getting out of life right now. im stuck doing shit collision work right now and i get to come home and eat my heart out when i click the lay it low shortcut. keep up the good work people. some tight shit...
> *



Try to start doing this and use the topics as inspiration, thats how i managed through the years working for a boss, just bring some flakes and candy`s to the shop and work on stuff after 5


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 14 2010, 06:24 AM~16884178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




thats beautiful homie, green somehow is harder to get right but you definitly succeeded :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

up next ... da dash......:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 19 2010, 08:16 PM~16941617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next ... da dash......:biggrin:
> *



thats fucking dope :0


----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 19 2010, 08:16 PM~16941617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next ... da dash......:biggrin:
> *


Very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> up next ... da dash......:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

yea.. kandy and chrome did that.. that boy good!


----------



## ILUVMY82

i have some questions about laying tape. Where do i START i have been using this topic for guidance but missing a shit load of details lol like what layers to start and what should be flaked and what should not etc... fade away little lines etc small long lines i want to do it all... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## langeberg

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 20 2010, 04:33 AM~16941743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next ... da dash......:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


Three word for it: BEAU TI FUL


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Mar 19 2010, 10:03 PM~16942507
> *i have some questions about laying tape. Where do i START i have been using this topic for guidance but missing a shit load of details lol like what layers to start and what should be flaked and what should not etc... fade away little lines etc small long lines i want to do it all... :biggrin:
> *



sometimes u just gotta get your feet wet and try it :dunno: 

nothing near to what these guys are doing but i gave it a shot ...i did it today :dunno: uffin: 










http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/da...00/DSC00192.jpg


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 20 2010, 03:06 AM~16943495
> *sometimes u just gotta get your feet wet and try it  :dunno:
> 
> nothing near to what these guys are doing but i gave it a shot ...i did it today  :dunno:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/da...00/DSC00192.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie gotta start somewhere i still remember my first kand like 14 yrs ago that bitch was fokked up!!!!!!!!! blotchy and streaky like a mofo!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 20 2010, 01:06 AM~16943495
> *sometimes u just gotta get your feet wet and try it  :dunno:
> 
> nothing near to what these guys are doing but i gave it a shot ...i did it today  :dunno:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/da...00/DSC00192.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## little chris




----------



## bigshod




----------



## SEAZ01

anythin sum simpel and nice i could try out


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Mar 20 2010, 05:13 AM~16943965
> *nice homie gotta start somewhere i still remember my first kand like 14 yrs ago that bitch was fokked up!!!!!!!!! blotchy and streaky like a mofo!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



im new to the game


----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 20 2010, 12:06 AM~16943495
> *sometimes u just gotta get your feet wet and try it  :dunno:
> 
> nothing near to what these guys are doing but i gave it a shot ...i did it today  :dunno:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/da...00/DSC00192.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


true... that came out good as hell i need a project so i can start laying shit down


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 19 2010, 07:16 PM~16941617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next ... da dash......:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 12 2010, 11:31 PM~16877503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is that next level shit


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 14 2010, 06:24 AM~16884178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 Sick. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## str8chillen

a lil something....
















ill post more pics when i get it done....


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Mar 23 2010, 06:15 PM~16978205
> *a lil something....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill post more pics when i get it done....
> *


cant wait to see this come out


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Mar 23 2010, 07:15 PM~16978205
> *a lil something....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill post more pics when i get it done....
> *


I likes that :thumbsup:


----------



## str8chillen

a lil more...


----------



## sic713

bad ass.. i know taping the fans where a pain in the ass..

they look really good tho..


----------



## str8chillen

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2010, 07:54 PM~16991605
> *bad ass.. i know taping the fans where a pain in the ass..
> 
> they look really good tho..
> *


taping???? :uh:


----------



## str8chillen

get some poster board and cut the sunburst effect u want and go to town....saves alot of taping....just make sure u use an airbrush cause the paint will build up quick...


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Mar 24 2010, 08:01 PM~16991711
> *taping???? :uh:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by str8chillen+Mar 24 2010, 08:01 PM~16991711-->
> 
> 
> 
> taping???? :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 08:05 PM~16991761
> *get some poster board and cut the sunburst effect u want and go to town....saves alot of taping....just make sure u use an airbrush cause the paint will build up quick...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, i know how to do fans.. but some people like to use tape cause it looks cleaner.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jose510ss_@Mar 24 2010, 08:15 PM~16991925
> *x2 :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BlueBerry




----------



## BlueBerry

I see that Kandy & Chrome did a green car too ..... I aint been on here / Or painting for awhile but,,, I thought id post a pic of a lil something something that I did last night for a buddy who is trying to get his car to a show today ..........


Just couldnt let it be plain & ordinary.......




Stay up & Keep them Urethanes flying .... Hopefully I will get back into the groove soon .


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 13 2010, 09:11 PM~16883693
> *LOOKS GOOD MACGYVER
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 22 2010, 10:20 PM~16969541
> *this is that next level shit
> *


thanks homie


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 25 2010, 02:22 AM~16994456
> *I see that Kandy & Chrome did a green car too ..... I aint been on here / Or painting for awhile but,,, I thought id post a pic of a lil something something that I did last night for a buddy who is trying to get his car to a show today ..........
> Just couldnt let it be plain & ordinary.......
> Stay up & Keep them Urethanes flying .... Hopefully I will get back into the groove soon .
> *


wonderin where da fk u been


----------



## 82LtownCaddy

jus playn around


----------



## 90towncar




----------



## str8chillen

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2010, 08:23 PM~16991970
> *:uh:
> 
> dude, i know how to do fans.. but some people like to use tape cause it looks cleaner.
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


I SEE....figured u knew cause your work looks great.... :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## str8chillen




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Mar 26 2010, 11:09 PM~17013719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! I Like That! :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Mar 26 2010, 10:09 PM~17013719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice :thumbsup:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Mar 26 2010, 10:09 PM~17013719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that lace look nice


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2010, 06:15 AM~16995052
> *wonderin where da fk u been
> *


KKL


----------



## str8chillen

some more pics...


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Mar 28 2010, 06:23 PM~17026673
> *some more pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn i gotta learn how to do the fanning , thats tight


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## lime mojito

> nice


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbodylac

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELGUERO559

heres a bike im workin on ill post pics after clear is on


----------



## ELGUERO559




----------



## Guest

i should have a few pics up later today of sumn im working on right now


----------



## bigshod




----------



## str8chillen

THIS ONE IS MINE BUT LIKE THIS THREAD SO ILL BE POSTING MORE PAINTJOBS....


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Apr 3 2010, 09:52 PM~17088562
> *THIS ONE IS MINE BUT LIKE THIS THREAD SO ILL BE POSTING MORE PAINTJOBS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigshod




----------



## gseeds

oldschool G last weekend :biggrin: 

















still need to clear,mayby this week end. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 4 2010, 12:51 AM~17090007
> *last weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to clear,mayby this week end. :biggrin:
> *


Cool!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 4 2010, 02:56 AM~17090043
> *Cool!
> *


thanks cutebrat , any luck finding work ? :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 4 2010, 12:57 AM~17090053
> *thanks cutebrat , any luck finding work ? :biggrin:
> *


No Problem! :biggrin: Yep Check out My Thread for Pics of ME Working on the Race Car we just Finished at the Body Shop!  :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 4 2010, 03:04 AM~17090099
> *No Problem!  :biggrin: Yep Check out My Thread for Pics of ME Working on the Race Car we just Finished at the Body Shop!  :cheesy:
> *


just checked out your tread,nice work !! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 3 2010, 11:51 PM~17090007
> *oldschool G last weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to clear,mayby this week end. :biggrin:
> *



Baddass work Gary!!!  :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 3 2010, 11:51 PM~17090007
> *oldschool G last weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to clear,mayby this week end. :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 28 2010, 11:01 PM~17030039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fucking sick


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 3 2010, 10:51 PM~17090007
> *oldschool G last weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to clear,mayby this week end. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sin2clown




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 4 2010, 01:01 PM~17092846
> *just checked out your tread,nice work !! :biggrin:
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 3 2010, 10:51 PM~17090007
> *oldschool G last weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to clear,mayby this week end. :biggrin:
> *


sick old school shit


----------



## showandgo

old school rules. thats why i got into the lowriding, i love the lifestyle of the real lowrider paint work


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 4 2010, 03:28 PM~17093094
> *Baddass work Gary!!!   :wow:
> *


thanks jimbo !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 3 2010, 11:51 PM~17090007
> *oldschool G last weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to clear,mayby this week end. :biggrin:
> *


BAD ASS


----------



## pi4short

Re spraying my dash


----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## BIGSPOOK




----------



## sic713

That's a nice dash.make me wanna re do mines.lol


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

still a work in progress


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 9 2010, 11:27 AM~17144270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 9 2010, 09:26 AM~17144255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 IT'S THE BB EDITION :cheesy:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Apr 9 2010, 06:47 PM~17147451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: good lord


----------



## shoez86

thats not even fair lol shiat you got major talent uso keep it up and posting...


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 9 2010, 11:35 AM~17144764-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice dash.make me wanna re do mines.lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Apr 9 2010, 05:52 PM~17147474
> *Very Nice! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

looking good


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 9 2010, 06:20 PM~17147669
> *:0  :0  IT'S THE ''PI'' EDITION :cheesy:
> *


FIXED..! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 10 2010, 09:29 AM~17151974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice!


----------



## lbrewer

> _Originally posted by ELGUERO559_@Mar 31 2010, 11:35 PM~17063022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats my Home Boy putting it down "CLEAN"!! :yes: :h5:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## thefashionspotmn

this is an inspiring topic... TTT


----------



## bigshod

:biggrin: i agree


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by thefashionspotmn_@Apr 11 2010, 04:35 PM~17161384
> *this is an inspiring topic... TTT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 10 2010, 09:29 AM~17151974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice so is it better to have less BIG droplets or a bunch of med size ones it looks like you had enough but then it only left the big ones not hating just wanna find out wat i should do when i do it


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2010, 11:11 AM~17168119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Apr 11 2010, 09:15 PM~17164418
> *very nice so is it better to have less BIG droplets or a bunch of med size ones it looks like you had enough but then it only left the big ones not hating just wanna find out wat i should do when i do it
> *


DO IT TO YOUR PREFFERANCE THE BIGGER THE DROP THE LONGER YOU HAVE TO WAIT FOR THEM TO EVAPORATE.. WATER DOESNT EVAPORATE VERY WELL IN 55 DEGREE WEATER... I REALLY DONT LIKE THE HUGE DROPS


----------



## curtiancall

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 9 2010, 10:27 AM~17144270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look good


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 4 2010, 12:51 AM~17090007
> *oldschool G last weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to clear,mayby this week end. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by curtiancall_@Apr 12 2010, 06:02 PM~17172348
> *Look good
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys for all the coments !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

love the work on these !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

:wow:


----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## xam916

LOVE THIS FORUM IVE BEEN LEARNING SO MUCH APPRECIATE ALL THE KNOWLEDGE YOU GUYS GOT ON HERE. I WISH SOMEONE FROM SAC,CALI WOULD MENTOR ME ON HOW TO DO CUSTOM PAINT ECT...


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by xam916_@Apr 14 2010, 01:46 PM~17191893
> *LOVE THIS FORUM IVE BEEN LEARNING SO MUCH APPRECIATE ALL THE KNOWLEDGE YOU GUYS GOT ON HERE. I WISH SOMEONE FROM SAC,CALI WOULD MENTOR ME ON HOW TO DO CUSTOM PAINT ECT...
> *


Just go to the junkyard get some old hoods or trunk lids, read up on how to do auto paint and get some supplies and start playing around....You won't be pulling tape like these kats do right off the bat, but gotta start somewhere.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE




----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Apr 9 2010, 05:47 PM~17147451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 13 2010, 01:38 PM~17180265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the work on these !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


looks bada$$ :thumbsup:


----------



## curtiancall

BAD ASS WORK


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 13 2010, 02:38 PM~17180265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the work on these !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh

:biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:drama:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :drama:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## lbrewer

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 19 2010, 04:32 PM~17239817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!!! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 19 2010, 03:32 PM~17239817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good c-dro


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Apr 14 2010, 03:41 PM~17193082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dammmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Apr 19 2010, 06:50 PM~17241375
> *Damn!!!  :wow:    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro..! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2010, 08:39 PM~17242551
> *lookin good c-dro
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 20 2010, 08:29 AM~17246535
> *Thanks Bro..! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Apr 20 2010, 08:54 AM~17246741
> *:thumbsup: VERY NICE :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie..! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Apr 17 2010, 08:37 PM~17224368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: LOOKIN GOOD BIG DOG


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Apr 17 2010, 09:10 PM~17224656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:
> *


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by blazen89+Apr 18 2010, 04:37 AM~17224368-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-blazen89_@Apr 18 2010, 04:39 AM~17224388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz

Starting to lay my own patterns... :0 

































































































































Patterns all laid out and ready for paint........ :wow: Not bad for my first time laying out patterns..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 26 2010, 12:31 PM~17307355
> *Starting to lay my own patterns... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patterns all laid out and ready for paint........ :wow: Not bad for my first time laying out patterns..
> *


looks good bro.....dont forget to post after the laying of the paint :cheesy:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 14 2010, 09:07 AM~17189276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro what shade of pink is that i think i want to pattern a ride out for my wife with that color.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## bigshod




----------



## zfelix

just started this one this afternoon should be finished Wednesday


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 26 2010, 08:15 PM~17311799
> *hey bro what shade of pink is that i think i want to pattern a ride out for my wife with that color.
> *


kandy pink, silver base , silver flake


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

[/quote]

:0 :0 :0


----------



## bigshod




----------



## zfelix

done  now just to stripe and leaf it


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 28 2010, 12:00 AM~17327054
> *done  now just to stripe and leaf it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dope Z :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoss805

MR INKED getting down !!!



















:0 :0


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

Yo U Guys Do Some Nice Ass Work Man I Like It!!!!! :0 :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup: Good Jobs homies..... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 28 2010, 02:17 AM~17327325
> *MR INKED getting down !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 28 2010, 02:17 AM~17327325
> *MR INKED getting down !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 10 2010, 09:20 AM~17151930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MR INKED getting down !!!



















:0 :0 








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> MR INKED getting down !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :wow: :0 VR CLEAN NICE COLORS


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Apr 28 2010, 09:18 PM~17336725
> *nice work
> *


thanks homie..


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Apr 26 2010, 08:26 PM~17312007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  TIGHT WORK


----------



## bigbodylac

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 28 2010, 01:17 AM~17327325
> *MR INKED getting down !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Thats sick homie


----------



## CADILLAC D

SOME PATTERNS IM DOING ON MY HOMIES LAC.


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 29 2010, 10:37 PM~17347637
> *SOME PATTERNS IM DOING ON MY HOMIES LAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 28 2010, 01:17 AM~17327325
> *MR INKED getting down !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great Work. U got any more pics of this Ride?? :0


----------



## bigshod




----------



## fullsize67

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 29 2010, 10:37 PM~17347637
> *SOME PATTERNS IM DOING ON MY HOMIES LAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: looking good bro. make sure you post it up once you finish it


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 27 2010, 09:57 AM~17317459
> *kandy pink, silver base , silver flake
> *


thanks homie


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 30 2010, 09:41 AM~17351054
> *thanks homie
> *


no prob..! :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

heres a dash im working on


----------



## CADILLAC D

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 30 2010, 12:33 AM~17348209-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANKS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fullsize67_@Apr 30 2010, 10:13 AM~17350372
> *:thumbsup: looking good bro. make sure you post it up once you finish it
> *



ITS DONE ALREADY ILL POST PICS TOMORROW


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 30 2010, 09:14 AM~17351308
> *heres a dash im working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i know whos dat is


----------



## pi4short




----------



## 54ed

can somebody show the right way step by step in how to paint the water spots!!!??? :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by 54ed_@May 3 2010, 09:54 AM~17372971
> *can somebody show the right way step by step in how to paint the water spots!!!??? :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=539025
WATCH THE VIDEO


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 3 2010, 12:26 PM~17372677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 3 2010, 10:26 AM~17372677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

heres a couple of mine


----------



## 63hardtoprider

a couple more


----------



## 63hardtoprider

and some from a recent car show


----------



## keessimpala65

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 9 2010, 10:27 AM~17144270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That looks very nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@May 3 2010, 02:53 PM~17375986
> *nice
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 3 2010, 05:06 PM~17377497
> *Nice!  :biggrin:
> *


 thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@May 4 2010, 07:04 AM~17385112
> *That looks very nice   :thumbsup:
> *


thankyou..


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 4 2010, 12:45 AM~17383787
> *a couple more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out really nice... good job homie..!


----------



## coolbeans

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 4 2010, 08:20 AM~17385630
> *thanks :thumbsup:
> *


u got any pics of mikes ride c dro?


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by coolbeans_@May 4 2010, 09:30 AM~17386237
> *u got any pics of mikes ride c dro?
> *


Its in the works.... just had to finish up a few rides for this past weekends picnic.... back on the grind next week...!


----------



## coolbeans

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 4 2010, 11:26 AM~17387472
> *Its in the works.... just had to finish up a few rides for this past weekends picnic.... back on the grind next week...!
> *


thats whats up he keeps crying about it lol, shit i cant wait to see it to man, and damn ur regal is killen em, im lovin that dash bro, beautiful work


----------



## pi4short

thanks homie...


----------



## coolbeans

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 19 2010, 04:32 PM~17239817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I didnt know that you did a quick change up.. Looks cool.


----------



## coolbeans

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 4 2010, 05:54 PM~17390726
> *thanks homie...
> *


so how did the picnic go, big ass turn out id imagine, wish i could have made it up there for that, moneys tight though, hopefully next yr my ride and i will be there with a nice LATIN WORLD SD plaque in the back window :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by coolbeans_@May 5 2010, 02:33 PM~17401042
> *so how did the picnic go, big ass turn out id imagine, wish i could have made it up there for that, moneys tight though, hopefully next yr my ride and i will be there with a nice LATIN WORLD SD plaque in the back window :biggrin:
> *


WE HAD A BLAST... CHECK THE TOPIC... GOOD PICS IN THERE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=528505&st=540


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 5 2010, 02:27 PM~17400988
> *I didnt know that you did a quick change up.. Looks cool.
> *


THANKS DOGG...


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL .

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 4 2010, 12:49 AM~17383811
> *and some from a recent car show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

:cheesy:


----------



## Fat D Boy

> _Originally posted by ELGUERO559_@Mar 31 2010, 10:24 PM~17062496
> *heres a bike im workin on ill post pics after clear is on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fat D Boy

> _Originally posted by ELGUERO559_@Mar 31 2010, 11:35 PM~17063022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im Next!!!!!!!!!! :h5:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 22 2010, 09:48 AM~17570437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## showandgo

that should look hot cant wait to see more pics


----------



## brian84corvette




----------



## brian84corvette




----------



## brian84corvette

all done by me and my brother in our garage in my apartment complex.
in south FL. heat dang its gona be a hot summer.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 23 2010, 06:24 PM~17579805
> *all done by me and my brother in our garage in my apartment complex.
> in south FL. heat dang its gona be a hot summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how the hell did you pull that off without getting kicked out? that is one bad ride... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Fat D Boy

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 23 2010, 06:18 PM~17579761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This dude is :werd: :buttkick:


----------



## Ese Caqui

Thats a cute red head


----------



## hi_ryder

pretty clever having the skeleton reach over the pattern. pretty dope.. big :thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## brian84corvette

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@May 26 2010, 09:01 AM~17608534
> *
> 
> 
> *



sick pattern man. got any more pix of this car ?
side view maby ?


----------



## DrasticNYC

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 26 2010, 11:20 PM~17613573
> *sick pattern man.  got any more pix of this car ?
> side view maby ?
> *


----------



## danny chawps

> man that looks tight , i like the color combo :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

:wow: nice


----------



## brian84corvette

that shit is ultra gangster.... even with a flat tire !


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@May 26 2010, 07:01 AM~17608534
> *
> 
> 
> *


looks killer


----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## pi4short




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats beautiful!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 31 2010, 02:38 PM~17655076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 31 2010, 01:38 PM~17655076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 801Rider

Pedal cars :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## pi4short




----------



## bigshod




----------



## cutebratt04




----------



## pi4short




----------



## Duez

This one never got finished, last I heard they were sanding it off and going with something different. 










































I sprayed these with candy concentrates mixed in sg100 intercoat, because I had planned on putting more patterns on top of these to cover most of the silver that's still showing.


----------



## GRodriguez




----------



## mismoloko

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 4 2010, 10:31 PM~16186821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED JUST IN TIME 4 THE MAJESTICS PICNIC  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Can Anybody Tell Wat 2 Use So I CAn Do a Pattern Line With Just FlAke Like The One Here ?? Wat Do I Need To Make It Stick?? Im About To Paint My CAr Saturday So Any Quick Answer Would Be GreAt THAnx


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jun 15 2010, 05:48 PM~17797368
> *Can Anybody Tell Wat 2 Use So I CAn Do a Pattern Line With Just FlAke Like The One Here ?? Wat  Do I Need To Make It Stick?? Im About To Paint My CAr Saturday So Any Quick Answer Would Be GreAt THAnx
> *



sg150 mixed with flake


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jun 15 2010, 05:51 PM~17797404
> *sg150 mixed with flake
> *


 :werd:


----------



## mismoloko

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jun 15 2010, 06:51 PM~17797404
> *sg150 mixed with flake
> *


sorry to ask this stupid question but wats sg150 im barely starting 2 get 2 know the paints


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jun 15 2010, 09:38 PM~17798345
> *sorry to ask this stupid question but wats sg150 im barely starting 2 get 2 know the paints
> *


Its a clear basecoat made by house of kolor, that you mix stuff into.


----------



## mike661




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jun 15 2010, 07:38 PM~17798345
> *sorry to ask this stupid question but wats sg150 im barely starting 2 get 2 know the paints
> *



http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=77 :thumbsup:


----------



## mismoloko

this is wat i got so far :happysad: watcha think guys??


----------



## mismoloko




----------



## mismoloko




----------



## mismoloko

The bottom pf the car is gunna be Jet Black im thinkin to do some black patterns on the top with a darker green n maybe silver what do u think??


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

:thumbsup: IT'LL BE A NICE COLOR COMBO


----------



## mismoloko

thanx this is my first try 2 do patterns in a car :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jun 16 2010, 03:25 PM~17805418
> *thanx this is my first try 2 do patterns in a car  :biggrin:
> *


sounds like a great idea, looks kool so far!


----------



## mismoloko

ok so i did some marble :biggrin:


----------



## mismoloko

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jun 15 2010, 06:51 PM~17797404
> *sg150 mixed with flake
> *


you think the SG100 would do the work?? :biggrin: or do i need the SG150? one last question how do i apply the flake?? should i sprey the sg100 n then apply the flake by hand?? any help would be appreciated :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jun 16 2010, 03:20 PM~17807126
> *you think the SG100 would do the work?? :biggrin: or do i need the SG150? one last question how do i apply the flake?? should i sprey the sg100 n then apply the flake by hand?? any help would be appreciated :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mismoloko

:uh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jun 16 2010, 05:28 PM~17808436
> *:uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: keep up the good work :cheesy:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jun 16 2010, 05:20 PM~17807126
> *you think the SG100 would do the work?? :biggrin: or do i need the SG150? one last question how do i apply the flake?? should i sprey the sg100 n then apply the flake by hand?? any help would be appreciated :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I shot my flake in sg100. I reduced it 2:1 then mixed the flake in. Took about 20oz to cover the car.


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jun 16 2010, 04:20 PM~17807126
> *you think the SG100 would do the work?? :biggrin: or do i need the SG150? one last question how do i apply the flake?? should i sprey the sg100 n then apply the flake by hand?? any help would be appreciated :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SG100 will work, SG150 will keep the flake in suspension longer


----------



## regalman85

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 16 2010, 06:33 PM~17808493
> *:thumbsup: keep up the good work :cheesy:
> *


:uh:


----------



## mismoloko

thanx :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI




----------



## mismoloko

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jun 16 2010, 08:04 PM~17809461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damnn looks nise :0 :cheesy: wish i knew how to do the water effect i try it once but its hard


----------



## 63RIVI

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jun 16 2010, 10:00 PM~17809996
> *damnn looks nise :0  :cheesy: wish i knew how to do the water effect i try it once but its hard
> *


Not that hard at all.....spray water drops....spray a dark color over reduced in 1 direction with low pressure.....spray a lighter color over reduced the opposite direction low pressure....let dry overnight....shoot kandy or concentrate over it use intercoat clear.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jun 16 2010, 04:06 PM~17807015
> * ok so i did some marble  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 HELL YEAH THATS CLEAN!!


----------



## fullsize67

uffin:


----------



## freddy915

MY RIDE AND MY WORK (SCANDALOUS 83)

FAST FREDDY'Z BODY & PAINT


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 14 2010, 07:25 PM~17786241
> *This one never got finished, last I heard they were sanding it off and going with something different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sprayed these with candy concentrates mixed in sg100 intercoat, because I had planned on putting more patterns on top of these to cover most of the silver that's still showing.
> *


i wish i could do that


----------



## mismoloko

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 16 2010, 09:24 PM~17810250
> *:0 HELL YEAH THATS CLEAN!!
> *


Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by freddy915_@Jun 17 2010, 10:43 AM~17815267
> *MY RIDE AND MY WORK (SCANDALOUS 83)
> 
> FAST FREDDY'Z BODY & PAINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 damn how long did that take to lay down :cheesy:


----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by freddy915_@Jun 17 2010, 10:43 AM~17815267
> *MY RIDE AND MY WORK (SCANDALOUS 83)
> 
> FAST FREDDY'Z BODY & PAINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## freddy915

THANKS FOR THE PAD IN THE BACK FOR MY JALE(WORK) TOOK ME TWO DAYS TO LAYDOWN THE TAPE ON MY CUTTY (SCANDALOUS 83) BUT PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT BE IN THE LOOKOUT FOR MY NEW PROJECT 57 PLYMOUTH (SWEET SEDUCTION)


----------



## mismoloko

ok so i was almost done but wen i pull the tape off small pieces of paint came off can u guys tell me what i did wrong its my first time doing patterns or painting  :uh:


----------



## Duez

Was probably too fresh, I gotta let it sit for a while before pulling the tape.


----------



## mismoloko

so i have to whait a couple of day every time i do some lines ?? cus da paint came off from the lines i had already done so i was taping the lines so i woundnt overspray them ??


----------



## Duez

No after an hour you should be ok to tape over it. Dont know why your adhesion failed.


----------



## mismoloko

so u think is better if i do some line lines n then put a coat of clear over it dat way wenever i do the other lines the paint wont come off??


----------



## Pobre 64

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jun 17 2010, 01:32 PM~17816654
> *ke royo cana  nomass  echale mas rayas*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 9 2010, 03:55 PM~17740616
> *
> *


looks good


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

:biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jun 25 2010, 10:14 PM~17889968
> *so u think is better if i do some line lines n then put a coat of clear over it dat way wenever i do the other lines the paint wont come off??
> *


Just let it sit a while longer. Not sure what tape you're using, but when I do multi color patterns I always use the green tape from 3M. Doesn't have as much adhesive as the regular tape does. Also when you paint marble you have to put intercoat clear or else it will peel up.


----------



## pi4short




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 1 2010, 09:45 PM~17669916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2010, 03:10 PM~17954325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Sunny Side 75

my sons potty seat..


----------



## bigcadi

GETT'N READY 4 LOWRIDER DENVER....


----------



## bigcadi

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82

All these patterns i want to buy a new car so i can Lay Down that shit And go all out


----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Jul 3 2010, 09:21 PM~17955852
> *my sons potty seat..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Tight


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Jul 3 2010, 11:21 PM~17955852
> *my sons potty seat..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Now thats a throne!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 6 2010, 11:25 AM~17972205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sunny Side 75

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 7 2010, 11:39 AM~17982738
> *Now thats a throne!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


Now I just gotta make him sit on it! Lol


----------



## Sunny Side 75

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Jul 7 2010, 01:19 AM~17980522
> *:biggrin: Tight
> *


Ppreciate it homie


----------



## coolbeans

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jun 30 2010, 09:05 PM~17931740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit is lookin sick c-dro cant wait to see more and the final product damn u get down homie no ****


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Jul 3 2010, 09:21 PM~17955852
> *my sons potty seat..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny Side 75

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 12 2010, 11:50 AM~18024722
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


just gotta wet sand and buff :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by coolbeans_@Jul 12 2010, 10:25 AM~18024549
> *shit is lookin sick c-dro cant wait to see more and the final product damn u get down homie no ****
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MAD_ONE

79 Monte


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 16 2010, 06:53 PM~18064728
> *79 Monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: 
lookis real good, cant wait to see it done!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 16 2010, 05:53 PM~18064728
> *79 Monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that froggy style :0


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2010, 10:32 PM~18066523
> *is that froggy style :0
> *


not too sure what kinda style is froggy style?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 18 2010, 09:50 AM~18074012
> *not too sure what kinda style is froggy style?
> *


it was the name of the car. :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2010, 10:48 AM~18074332
> *it was the name of the car. :biggrin:
> *


lol, sorry was not sure if you meant the color combo or style of patterns, but the name makes more sence...it could be , i dont know what the customer calls his car, its a 79 monte from Louisiana that was strait lime green....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 18 2010, 11:19 AM~18074613
> *lol, sorry was not sure if you meant the color combo or style of patterns, but the name makes more sence...it could be , i dont know what the customer calls his car, its a 79 monte from Louisiana that was strait lime green....
> *


oh different car lol looks good though, cant wait to see it done


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 18 2010, 11:50 AM~18074012
> *not too sure what kinda style is froggy style?
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE

next Lamborghini Verde Aries pearl....


----------



## Duez

Froggy style is the only way I know how to paint. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

just got a nasty picture in my head..

:barf:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2010, 05:42 PM~18084738
> *just got a nasty picture in my head..
> 
> :barf:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## DETONATER

:drama:


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jul 21 2010, 05:50 PM~18105509
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: Nice!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2010, 04:42 PM~18084738
> *just got a nasty picture in my head..
> 
> :barf:
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 24 2010, 09:03 PM~18133285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 24 2010, 09:03 PM~18133285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2010, 03:06 AM~18134550
> *looks good bRO
> *


X2!


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 24 2010, 10:03 PM~18133285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAD_ONE

a few more on the 79..


----------



## bigshod

:wow:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 25 2010, 11:47 PM~18140771
> *a few more on the 79..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad ass work man


----------



## --JUICE--

:biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE--

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

here we go again


----------



## GRodriguez




----------



## MAD_ONE

wow, good stuff Hugo, you feel the way you feel about it and thats cool, i dont get into all this junk , thats why i dont even try and do work on my own anymore and i just work for someone now , i dont deal with people well,i just paint. That civic came out badass for all that work plus bodywork for around $1,300 and sorry your project did not get done all the way, just never got the time on it i needed.


----------



## MAD_ONE

lower half just strait kandy lime.....


----------



## MAD_ONE

1st set of clear, next.... block out, pinstripe and reclear....


----------



## --JUICE--

:biggrin:


----------



## platniumta




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 28 2010, 03:40 AM~18161613
> *1st set of clear, next.... block out, pinstripe and reclear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BEAUTIFUL,,,CAME OUT NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 24 2010, 10:03 PM~18133285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work bRO.. :worship: 
cant wait to see what you gonna do with my ride before we bust her out in VEGAS :nicoderm: 
:h5:


----------



## EXECUTION

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 28 2010, 04:40 AM~18161613
> *1st set of clear, next.... block out, pinstripe and reclear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## EXECUTION




----------



## EXECUTION




----------



## Guest

> and then i get this after two fuckin years ,about 5 months ago after many calls and trips to the shop he gave me my frame back tellin me the tank and fender would be done soon and this is what i got ,half ass sylver base coat with custom scratches on it,payd up front in full for a ful;l painjob and this is what u get from jerry ,when i took the stuff it was already primered ready to paint,didnt even bother with the bottom of the tank,please notice the custom rust and bondo on the bottom of the tank,so before u take ur ride to get painted this is what u have to expect ,and the new shop name isnt foolin anyone expect the same under different shop name "77 GARAGE
> 
> In reference to this quote, I am The owner of 77 Garage, I am renting the building including the paint booth and Jerry "The Mad One" is employed hourly by me. I make the decision on what gets worked on, who works on it and what gets painted in the shop. If you have any personal issues with Jerry about previous work that was not taken in under my ownership then take it up with him personally on his free time. I do not appreciate you slandering my business name on this forum as I have never done business with you. The owner of the green monte came in and made a deal with me and did as expected and he will be getting his car back on the deadline that we agreed on and the remaining balance will be paid. Thats how I do business!!! Now you are more than welcomed to come in and do the same or come in and discuss the issue that you have with my business "77 Garage" in person. Now back to what this topic is really about PAINT! The monte looks good and the owner is very excited about getting it back. If anyone wants a quote on work done here at 77 Garage please feel free to call me at 214- 827-8967 or 214-489-1607 and I will be more than happy to help.
> 
> Thanks, 77 Garage
> Rolando-- Owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yikessssss
> 
> yikesss!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## --JUICE--

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

all this drama needs to gtfo


----------



## --JUICE--

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 24 2010, 09:03 PM~18133285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really nice Jay... keep up the good work brotha!


----------



## GGarcia187

WOW! Now I know who NOT to go to in Dallas! Thanks for the heads up Juice.


----------



## 65rivi




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~+Jul 28 2010, 09:11 PM~18169434-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice work bRO..  :worship:
> cant wait to see what you gonna do with my ride before we bust her out in VEGAS :nicoderm:
> :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i got a few ideas! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Jul 29 2010, 02:36 AM~18171949
> *Really nice Jay... keep up the good work brotha!
> *


Thanks


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by GGarcia187_@Jul 29 2010, 06:16 PM~18177253
> *WOW!  Now I know who NOT to go to in Dallas!  Thanks for the heads up Juice.
> *


Dudes the best kustom painter in TX IMO.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 25 2010, 11:47 PM~18140771
> *a few more on the 79..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## GGarcia187

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 29 2010, 09:11 PM~18180164
> *Sorry to get back on the subject, but I just want to say one thing and hopefully we can get back on the subject....
> 
> In all honesty, Mad_One is the best in the Dallas, and IMO the entire state of Texas you won't find anyone better, and o' boy up here knows it... that's why he took his stuff there in the first place. And he can't deny that.....but things happen, it's unfortunate, and sorry that happened to him, but there are hundreds of satisfied customers... and you have to remember Mad_One is a painter, artist.... plain and simple. Not a business man, some people can do it, some can't. Nothing wrong with that. Least he's man enough to admit it. But he's got someone else now calling the shots and taking care of the business end of things, this can only make things better and run more efficiently, so I am happy for Mad_One, and this should only encourage you to take your rides there.
> *


In business you can't afford to have "shit" happen. I feel you have to satisfy every customer as much as you can and at least try to make it right. Instead of making excuses! You can have hundreds of satisfied customers (Which doesn't sound like he has), but I don't want to be a part of the other hundred that gets screwed by him.

As for the new owner, when you buy a business, in the same location, and the same painter that pretty much holds the image of the work you produce, guess what??? You bought his liabilities. If you have good business ethics and want to stay in business long, you should have put all the back work on priority so you didn't further taint your "new" business. Instead of passing the blame on Jerry and walking away, maybe you should try to make it right with Juice. OR, make Jerry finish those jobs as a priority on his days off or after hours. At some point or another people are not going to care about you, they care about a Jerry paint job. If he continues to do practice bad business ethics, he will put a hole in your pocket. Just food for thought.

I have built lowriders, hot rods, race cars, sportbikes, and Choppers. I have dealt with many reputable shops, have done budget $5k builds (When I was a teenager) up to recently doing $80k race car builds, and everything else in between. The recent engine shop that built my race car, hired 3 extra mechanics for 3 days to make sure my car is finished on the day he told me. The only shops I have ever been screwed around are the lowrider shops I have dealt with in the past. At some point the lowrider community has accepted bad business ethics as part of "The Game"? Or "Shit" happens. Until you rally together and demand quality service for your rides, shops will continue to make excuses on your dollar... Thousands of your dollars.

This makes me want to put my car back in the garage, and put off this lowrider building thing once more. I'm not trying to start drama, or mean to stir up the pot. Just food for thought to all the Lowrider business owners, customers, and entire community.


----------



## platniumta




----------



## --JUICE--

:biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

:werd:


----------



## --JUICE--

:biggrin:


----------



## platniumta




----------



## --JUICE--

:biggrin:


----------



## platniumta




----------



## GGarcia187

> _Originally posted by platniumta_@Jul 30 2010, 08:50 AM~18184200
> *Sometimes you got to weigh your options which means that sometimes you have to lose one customer to gain five more.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 77 Garage
> *


Ouch that has got to be the worst thing to hear from a business owner. From my perspective, I understand that business is business and it has to make dollars for it to function. However, with that type of attitude and to directly publish it to the biggest Lowrider forum throws a red flag. I don't know about the rest of the community, But I'm not willing to gamble my hard earned money for a 20% chance that I'm one of the sacrificial lamb so you can gain 5 more customers. I like to take my car to a shop that I know will get the job out on time every single time with 100% quality!

What I do know about Juice back in the days is he has always paid for quality work. I actually remember him as a stand up guy that always payed more to vendors. I'm sure things haven't changed.

I have no ties to Juice, Jerry, or 77 Garage. However, I'm curious on how 77 Garage will make this right for Juice. Juice, please keep us posted. I'm sure there are thousands of dollars in customers waiting to see how they can potentially be treated.

Oh and by the way, wether you take a job on for full price, half price, or just cost of materials, the bottom line is; You took on the job and are putting your name and reputation on the line. I own my business and I have given "deals" out for the sake of bad economy and just making sure I have revenue coming in... However, every single job is treated with 110% effort and most importantly top notch CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!

I wish you all luck.


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK

> _Originally posted by GGarcia187_@Jul 30 2010, 11:03 AM~18185617
> *Ouch that has got to be the worst thing to hear from a business owner.  From my perspective, I understand that business is business and it has to make dollars for it to function.  However, with that type of attitude and to directly publish it to the biggest Lowrider forum throws a red flag.  I don't know about the rest of the community, But I'm not willing to gamble my hard earned money for a 20% chance that I'm one of the sacrificial lamb so you can gain 5 more customers.  I like to take my car to a shop that I know will get the job out on time every single time with 100% quality!
> 
> *




Dont mind me your everyday PIMP. 

But I know for Business Resons I have let a John Get at one of my girls to gain more Customers in the end.




Good luck to All Yall........ PIMP - over - n out ............. *


----------



## platniumta

All it took was 10 mins on the phone and we came to a agreement. Juice will get his parts back done and be very satisfied with the work. I don't want people to think that I don't know where he is coming from cause I do. I have been there before but I am just a new first time business owner and trying to keep it all together and it ain't no fun. I am glad we spoke like adults and came up with a reasonable time frame and conclusion to it all. Hell we ain't even picking what will be done to the bike cause we both decided to leave the artwork in the hands of the painter. But thats it just the artwork no other decisions. If anyone needs anything don't hesitate to call and I will do my best to win your business and you won't be disappointed. 

Thanks,
77 Garage


----------



## 65rivi

:thumbsup: 
That's awesome I'm so glad you guys could settle on something. Thank you Rolando for stepping up and doing the right thing for not only your business but for my friend. And Juice, good for you.. sometimes all that needs to be done is to calm down, think things through, and come to an agreement.


----------



## DETONATER

Lets get back to more patterns..  Because all of you get down in here.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 28 2010, 06:40 AM~18161613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie that is just straight SICK !


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 26 2010, 12:47 AM~18140771
> *a few more on the 79..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good job!That's bad-ass!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 28 2010, 03:37 AM~18161382
> *lower half just strait kandy lime.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


....just saw this car up close.... pictures don't do this car any justice. This car looks awesome!


----------



## Big nene 1

:0 big PROPS to all you guys getting down on this patters.I wish I had tallent like that one day!


----------



## MAD_ONE

after stripes and murals in clear.....



























owner wanted a pit painted on somewhere....


----------



## cutebratt04

Nice J!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 7 2010, 08:45 PM~18253763
> *after stripes and murals in clear.....
> javascript:emoticon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owner wanted a pit painted on somewhere....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




AWESOME HOMIE.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 7 2010, 08:45 PM~18253763
> *after stripes and murals in clear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owner wanted a pit painted on somewhere....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro you gots deh skills :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 28 2010, 04:40 AM~18161613
> *1st set of clear, next.... block out, pinstripe and reclear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks killer man


----------



## brian84corvette

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 28 2010, 06:40 AM~18161613
> *1st set of clear, next.... block out, pinstripe and reclear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




when this car rolls out side - you gota take some photos and post them here
I bet this paint job will look so wild in the sun light... realley good work bro.


----------



## mc7214

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 7 2010, 05:45 PM~18253763
> *after stripes and murals in clear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owner wanted a pit painted on somewhere....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got down on that :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 7 2010, 04:45 PM~18253763
> *after stripes and murals in clear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owner wanted a pit painted on somewhere....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





tight!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

not patterns but some rally stripes


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 7 2010, 06:45 PM~18253763
> *after stripes and murals in clear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owner wanted a pit painted on somewhere....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work homie


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix

a lil somethin i did for da first time


then added leafin


----------



## hotstuff5964

WTF is that little hood to?


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 12 2010, 04:34 PM~18295170
> *WTF is that little hood to?
> *


yea its da same lil hood


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Texas_82_Grand Prix_@Aug 12 2010, 04:50 PM~18295775
> *yea its da same lil hood
> *


What kind of car does it go to? ... looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG

98 Towncar I'm workin on


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 12 2010, 05:56 PM~18295823
> *What kind of car does it go to? ... looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


it doesnt go on any car homie, n thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Aug 12 2010, 05:01 PM~18295865
> *98 Towncar I'm workin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pix of cadi in front :cheesy:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 12 2010, 08:27 PM~18297572
> *pix of cadi in front :cheesy:
> *


If you go to the paint and body forum there are more on my thread. Roundy's Customs


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Texas_82_Grand Prix_@Aug 12 2010, 03:01 PM~18294254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lil somethin i did for da first time
> then added leafin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Aug 12 2010, 08:37 PM~18297658
> *If you go to the paint and body forum there are more on my thread. Roundy's Customs
> *


Been following it on FB on Ray's page...beautiful work James!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 14 2010, 03:20 AM~18306792
> *Been following it on FB on Ray's page...beautiful work James!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Aug 14 2010, 03:20 AM~18306792-->
> 
> 
> 
> Been following it on FB on Ray's page...beautiful work James!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 14 2010, 04:40 AM~18306864
> *X2 :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. Hopefully it will be on the road soon.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 7 2010, 06:45 PM~18253763
> *after stripes and murals in clear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owner wanted a pit painted on somewhere....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stopped by the shop on Friday, and let me just say...DAMMMMMMNNNNN, this car is Effen Beautiful..... alright J....

Where can I sign the petition for "Jerry for President"? :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Texas_82_Grand Prix_@Aug 12 2010, 02:01 PM~18294254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lil somethin i did for da first time
> then added leafin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where u get that.. perfect for display items... i need somethinmg like that for advertisments


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 16 2010, 07:44 AM~18320424
> *Stopped by the shop on Friday, and let me just say...DAMMMMMMNNNNN, this car is Effen Beautiful..... alright J....
> 
> Where can I sign  the petition for "Jerry for President"? :thumbsup:
> *


a lil over the top, but thanks, plus was not born here so no luck on the prez thing.....and whos this Jerry guy anyway?


----------



## lowrico

love this thread.

I like not checkin in for a while and lettin it build up.  

Nice work guys :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 17 2010, 07:31 PM~18336853
> *a lil over the top, but thanks, plus was not born here so no luck on the prez thing.....and whos this Jerry guy anyway?
> *


I keep asking my self that same damn question, but everyone on here seems to think your name is Jerry, so I'm just going with the flow...LOL


----------



## MAD_ONE




----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 19 2010, 11:45 PM~18358922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very cool cant wait to see it finish :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 19 2010, 10:45 PM~18358922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 65rivi

This car is a beast..... the paint job is done! Had some fun with my camera at the shop.... get ready for a GREEN Overload....LOL






































































































Tha man putting in some work....


----------



## 65rivi

sneak peek.....


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 20 2010, 03:00 PM~18364173
> *sneak peek.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sneak peak is always 8 pics  :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 20 2010, 02:52 PM~18364107
> *This car is a beast..... the paint job is done! Had some fun with my camera at the shop.... get ready for a GREEN Overload....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tha man putting in some work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is fucking NICE!! :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 20 2010, 04:00 PM~18364173
> *sneak peek.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man we used to cruice this 65 to river chone back in high school,untill it was taken apart around 95 ,brings back a lot of memmories :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 20 2010, 01:52 PM~18364107
> *This car is a beast..... the paint job is done! Had some fun with my camera at the shop.... get ready for a GREEN Overload....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tha man putting in some work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




badd ass pics n paint


----------



## shoez86

alohaz uso's just wanted to say this thread is truly one of my favorites to see all these common cars become one of a kind creations. I do have a question for those on here though if you could give me a tip on when to and how much pressure for turning the silver leafing for the swirl effect. Me and my homie are going to add some to mine but are not to sure the waiting period or delicateness. thnaks again uso's and keep it up much aloha and mahaloz. Joe


----------



## DETONATER

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 20 2010, 03:52 PM~18364107
> *This car is a beast..... the paint job is done! Had some fun with my camera at the shop.... get ready for a GREEN Overload....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tha man putting in some work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 20 2010, 04:00 PM~18364173
> *sneak peek.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't Wait! :biggrin:


----------



## Joost....




----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 25 2010, 10:33 AM~18401853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## --JUICE--

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 19 2010, 11:45 PM~18358922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


almost done :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Aug 28 2010, 11:18 AM~18427465
> *almost done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah man that's awesome! 77 Garage at it's best!


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Aug 28 2010, 10:18 AM~18427465
> *almost done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good deal, still alott to come on it....stripes,shadows ,murals and gotta tie in the frame color to tank and fender......heres how it sat right before the kandy went on....


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 30 2010, 10:02 AM~18441036
> *Good deal, still alott to come on it....stripes,shadows ,murals and gotta tie in the frame color to tank and fender......heres how it sat right before the kandy went on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




tight


----------



## bigshod




----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 30 2010, 12:02 PM~18441036
> *Good deal, still alott to come on it....stripes,shadows ,murals and gotta tie in the frame color to tank and fender......heres how it sat right before the kandy went on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah bro it looked just as tight in the tape stage as it did with paint.


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 31 2010, 12:33 PM~18451077
> *Yeah bro it looked just as tight in the tape stage as it did with paint.
> *


hells ya, love the way it looks all blue lined out. Its like a blueprint drawing of whats to come.


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Sep 4 2010, 11:57 AM~18486387
> *hells ya, love the way it looks all blue lined out. Its like a blueprint drawing of whats to come.
> *


Very Kool, when i do your ride i will just clear it after blue line is done, works for me......


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mismoloko

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jun 16 2010, 10:57 AM~17804136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mismoloko

first time doing patterns or painting  what yall think??


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Sep 7 2010, 12:31 PM~18507096
> *first time doing patterns or painting  what yall think??
> *


Looks good homie.. keep it up! :biggrin:


----------



## mismoloko

also a s,aller ones i did on my brothers regal


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 13 2010, 10:24 PM~16884178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *







Clean ass work


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Sep 13 2010, 08:33 PM~18561063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean ass work
> *




:cheesy: thankz ..................... i needs to post sum nu shits huh..


----------



## 925rider




----------



## BBIGBALLING

TTT


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Sep 13 2010, 09:33 PM~18561063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean ass work
> *


NICE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Sep 18 2010, 02:50 AM~18596628
> *NICE!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 !


----------



## DETONATER

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Sep 14 2010, 08:18 PM~18569791
> *:cheesy:  thankz  ..................... i needs to post sum nu shits  huh..
> *


 :wave: :yes:


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## Low-63-impala

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 20 2010, 03:52 PM~18364107
> *This car is a beast..... the paint job is done! Had some fun with my camera at the shop.... get ready for a GREEN Overload....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tha man putting in some work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is one sick fucking paint job. Nice work.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

I think I get how regular patterns are achieved, but how are the faded patterns done? Can't get my brain around this.* I am not a painter, just wondering.* There is noone doing anything like this where I live and if I have to tape it off myself and explain it to my painter I will.


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 6 2010, 12:33 PM~18750354
> *I think I get how regular patterns are achieved, but how are the faded patterns done? Can't get my brain around this. I am not a painter, just wondering.  There is noone doing anything like this where I live and if I have to tape it off myself and explain it to my painter I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FROM MY UNDERSTANDING: YOU PUT DOWN ALL THE TAPE LINES YOU WANT THEN START AIRBRUSHING ONE TAPE AT A TIME THEN REMOVE TOP TAPE AND REPEAT THE SAMETHING AIRBRUSH THAT TAPE.... AND SO ON. I SAW DANNY D FROM LIFESTYLE DO IT ON ONE "LIVIN THE LOW LIFE" EPISODE.....


----------



## DEWEY




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 6 2010, 09:33 AM~18750354
> *I think I get how regular patterns are achieved, but how are the faded patterns done? Can't get my brain around this. I am not a painter, just wondering.  There is noone doing anything like this where I live and if I have to tape it off myself and explain it to my painter I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





i layed out all my first base patterns , then the second and so on and so on , theres an easy way to do it to minimize time, i learned after doing this car  




































and by the way i used a regular spray gun for this but at low air preassure and closed the fan for a small tip


----------



## BlueBerry

^^^ But when you do so many over lapping patterns such as you have above -- There aint no short cuts when it comes to time ...... Patterns inside other patterns are faster to do but,,, as soon as you start stepping them across the boundaries of other patterns - Take your time // Cause messin up is a Bitch


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by GGarcia187_@Jul 30 2010, 06:24 AM~18183845
> * The only shops I have ever been screwed around are the lowrider shops I have dealt with in the past.
> 
> At some point the lowrider community has accepted bad business ethics as part of "The Game"?  Or "Shit" happens.
> 
> Until you rally together and demand quality service for your rides, shops will continue to make excuses on your dollar... Thousands of your dollars.
> *





I tell you what ,,, From being on this end of the table as a painter/builder myself - I can tell you that the MAJORITY of lowrider enthusiasts are some Cheap Ass mugs !!!!

Always tryin to get your best work for $1 ,, Then They want a Payment plan on the fucking dollar !!! WTF


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry+Oct 7 2010, 08:45 AM~18758961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ But when you do so many over lapping patterns such as you have above -- There aint no short cuts when it comes to time ......  Patterns inside other patterns are faster to do but,,, as soon as you start stepping them across the boundaries of other patterns - Take your time // Cause messin up is a Bitch
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no there aint no short cuts ,but i found a few easies steps towards the end but in the beginning laying and masking is a time killer in itself for that 10 min spray and then u do it again and again , the scariest part is peeling patterns u already layed if u dont spray innercoat  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlueBerry_@Oct 7 2010, 08:59 AM~18759031
> *I tell you what ,,, From being on this end of the table as a painter/builder myself - I can tell you that the MAJORITY of lowrider enthusiasts are some Cheap Ass mugs !!!!
> 
> Always tryin to get your best work for $1 ,, Then They want a Payment plan on the fucking dollar !!! WTF
> *



exactly fucking A , shit if i had my choice i would rather do hot rods , u tell them a price and they dont ask " is that the cheapest yull go" , man ive come across some cheap muuufukas , and u give them what they pay for and they expect a turn table car or they come with excuses come pay me time , they act like they doing u a favor ya know :angry: but what ever we just gotta keep it movin cause my bills dont stop and the money gots to keep coming inn


----------



## danny chawps

> This car is a beast..... the paint job is done! Had some fun with my camera at the shop.... get ready for a GREEN Overload....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tha man putting in some work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont mean to be a tarzan but this is the baddest green painjob on a montecarlo ive seen :cheesy:


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 7 2010, 08:59 AM~18759031
> *I tell you what ,,, From being on this end of the table as a painter/builder myself - I can tell you that the MAJORITY of lowrider enthusiasts are some Cheap Ass mugs !!!!
> 
> Always tryin to get your best work for $1 ,, Then They want a Payment plan on the fucking dollar !!! WTF
> *


i know it BlueBerry, I get bikers coming into my shop paying 5000-6000 to paint chopper frame and 2-3 body parts,custom,airbrush, flames ,ect. Not a word they pay and do so w/o saying nothing. Then i have 64s and g bodys that want full done paint,murals, flakes patterns, frame done, murals on firewall and expect you to stay in the price range of 3000-5000. And when you say its more like 10,000-15,000 they freak, say your ripping off people ,yet this local hot rod shop charges 10,000 for b/c paint,no body work and no r/r. thats just paint.....so yes , i paint alott of bikes ,but the lowrider paint is my favorite to do.....


----------



## MAD_ONE

> This car is a beast..... the paint job is done! Had some fun with my camera at the shop.... get ready for a GREEN Overload....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tha man putting in some work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont mean to be a tarzan but this is the baddest green painjob on a montecarlo ive seen :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Thx, i dont know about that, but thx, did come out nice for the street car that it is. Its back in shreveport tearing up fools on the street.....
Click to expand...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Oct 7 2010, 12:48 PM~18760140
> *Thx, i dont know about that, but thx, did come out nice for the street car that it is. Its back in shreveport tearing up fools on the street.....
> *


Hey J What's Up :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DEWEY




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Oct 7 2010, 12:31 PM~18760039
> *i know it BlueBerry, I get bikers coming into my shop paying 5000-6000 to paint chopper frame and 2-3 body parts,custom,airbrush, flames ,ect. Not a word they pay and do so w/o saying nothing. Then i have 64s and g bodys that want full done paint,murals, flakes patterns, frame done, murals on firewall and expect you to stay in the price range of 3000-5000. And when you say its more like 10,000-15,000 they freak, say your ripping off people ,yet this local hot rod shop charges 10,000 for b/c paint,no body work and no r/r. thats just paint.....so yes , i paint alott of bikes ,but the lowrider paint is my favorite to do.....
> *



Damn man really? Whats the funniest story regarding this? Any freakouts over quotes or anything?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Oct 7 2010, 11:31 AM~18760039
> *i know it BlueBerry, I get bikers coming into my shop paying 5000-6000 to paint chopper frame and 2-3 body parts,custom,airbrush, flames ,ect. Not a word they pay and do so w/o saying nothing. Then i have 64s and g bodys that want full done paint,murals, flakes patterns, frame done, murals on firewall and expect you to stay in the price range of 3000-5000. And when you say its more like 10,000-15,000 they freak, say your ripping off people ,yet this local hot rod shop charges 10,000 for b/c paint,no body work and no r/r. thats just paint.....so yes , i paint alott of bikes ,but the lowrider paint is my favorite to do.....
> *


x100


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Oct 15 2010, 07:14 PM~18822954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baddass


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Oct 15 2010, 07:07 PM~18822890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Oct 15 2010, 08:14 PM~18822954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez

* :0 That sh!t is sexxy as hell :thumbsup: Lookin real real good *



> [/quote


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> baddass





>





> VERY NICE :thumbsup:





> * :0 That sh!t is sexxy as hell :thumbsup: Lookin real real good *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

HERE IS THE VIDEO :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

:naughty: :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Oct 16 2010, 02:22 AM~18824932
> *HERE IS THE VIDEO  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



beautiful work i love the layering and the drawing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Oct 15 2010, 11:22 PM~18824932
> *HERE IS THE VIDEO  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: dam thats clean foo , i like  ..............what u know about that westside connection :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 16 2010, 06:15 AM~18825980
> *:cheesy:  dam thats clean foo , i like   ..............what u know about that westside connection  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: haha.... you know how i do it !!

I pledge alligance to the rag of the united westside connection,
and to the W for which it stands,
one neighbor hood under God invincible with luxurys and riches for all :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

very nice.. love seeing your work homie.. def get down


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Oct 15 2010, 11:22 PM~18824932
> *HERE IS THE VIDEO  :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Oct 15 2010, 07:11 PM~18822927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Oct 15 2010, 07:07 PM~18822890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE DO YOU STAND AT TO LAY THE PATTERENS??


----------



## Trendsetta 68

ThaTS beautiful work bro !


----------



## touchdowntodd

wasnt gonna post cause my tops not totally done yet.... clear sittin waitin to be wetsanded and buffed out...

but fuck it... my guy is KILLIN this top and people need to know

anyone ever seen this much tape? :biggrin: fuckin KILLIN em... and there was about another roll added before the painting began... currently sittin with approx 9 shades of 4 different colors candy on it.. all HOK products... 1.25 jar large HOK flake and .5 jar small HOK flake as a base


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 21 2010, 07:44 PM~18875178
> *wasnt gonna post cause my tops not totally done yet.... clear sittin waitin to be wetsanded and buffed out...
> 
> but fuck it... my guy is KILLIN this top and people need to know
> 
> anyone ever seen this much tape?  :biggrin:  fuckin KILLIN em... and there was about another roll added before the painting began...  currently sittin with approx 9 shades of 4 different colors candy on it.. all HOK products... 1.25 jar large HOK flake and .5 jar small HOK flake as a base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :drama:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 21 2010, 08:44 PM~18875178
> *wasnt gonna post cause my tops not totally done yet.... clear sittin waitin to be wetsanded and buffed out...
> 
> but fuck it... my guy is KILLIN this top and people need to know
> 
> anyone ever seen this much tape?  :biggrin:  fuckin KILLIN em... and there was about another roll added before the painting began...  currently sittin with approx 9 shades of 4 different colors candy on it.. all HOK products... 1.25 jar large HOK flake and .5 jar small HOK flake as a base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

touchdowntodd,Oct 21 2010, 07:44 PM~18875178]
wasnt gonna post cause my tops not totally done yet.... clear sittin waitin to be wetsanded and buffed out...

but fuck it... my guy is KILLIN this top and people need to know

anyone ever seen this much tape? :biggrin: fuckin KILLIN em... and there was about another roll added before the painting began... currently sittin with approx 9 shades of 4 different colors candy on it.. all HOK products... 1.25 jar large HOK flake and .5 jar small HOK flake as a base










Looks bad ass bro.. If you get a chance check out my page FLAKE SALE.. I can save your peeps a ton on flake, ask anyone who uses my product about the quality or just see some of the riders cars in my topic.. F-15 for ?? $40+ 6oz or for 16oz of my flake $55 shipped..or $17.50ea 4oz jar. it's a no brainer..


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 7 2010, 05:45 PM~18253763
> *after stripes and murals in clear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owner wanted a pit painted on somewhere....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

What clear is that?


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 22 2010, 12:27 AM~18876232
> *touchdowntodd,Oct 21 2010, 07:44 PM~18875178]
> wasnt gonna post cause my tops not totally done yet.... clear sittin waitin to be wetsanded and buffed out...
> 
> but fuck it... my guy is KILLIN this top and people need to know
> 
> anyone ever seen this much tape?  :biggrin:  fuckin KILLIN em... and there was about another roll added before the painting began...  currently sittin with approx 9 shades of 4 different colors candy on it.. all HOK products... 1.25 jar large HOK flake and .5 jar small HOK flake as a base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks bad ass bro.. If you get a chance check out my page FLAKE SALE.. I can save your peeps a ton on flake, ask anyone who uses my product about the quality or just see some of the riders cars in my topic.. F-15 for ?? $40+ 6oz or for 16oz of my flake $55 shipped..or $17.50ea 4oz jar. it's a no brainer..
> *


thats a helluva deal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

yeah homie has the BOMB flake deals.. ill have to let my boy know.. 

but he is an HOK freak LOL, so idk if he will swap... 

detonaters flake looks NICE tho


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 21 2010, 07:44 PM~18875178
> *wasnt gonna post cause my tops not totally done yet.... clear sittin waitin to be wetsanded and buffed out...
> 
> but fuck it... my guy is KILLIN this top and people need to know
> 
> anyone ever seen this much tape?  :biggrin:  fuckin KILLIN em... and there was about another roll added before the painting began...  currently sittin with approx 9 shades of 4 different colors candy on it.. all HOK products... 1.25 jar large HOK flake and .5 jar small HOK flake as a base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dizaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn... looks killer


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 21 2010, 09:27 PM~18876232
> *touchdowntodd,Oct 21 2010, 07:44 PM~18875178]
> wasnt gonna post cause my tops not totally done yet.... clear sittin waitin to be wetsanded and buffed out...
> 
> but fuck it... my guy is KILLIN this top and people need to know
> 
> anyone ever seen this much tape?  :biggrin:  fuckin KILLIN em... and there was about another roll added before the painting began...  currently sittin with approx 9 shades of 4 different colors candy on it.. all HOK products... 1.25 jar large HOK flake and .5 jar small HOK flake as a base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks bad ass bro.. If you get a chance check out my page FLAKE SALE.. I can save your peeps a ton on flake, ask anyone who uses my product about the quality or just see some of the riders cars in my topic.. F-15 for ?? $40+ 6oz or for 16oz of my flake $55 shipped..or $17.50ea 4oz jar. it's a no brainer..
> *


yessir... marks flake is the shiznit!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 22 2010, 06:41 AM~18878540
> *yessir... marks flake is the shiznit!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SouthTexasCustom

What up peeps///Stan Medina In tha house.. SouthTexasCustom// jus a few graphic pics


----------



## SouthTexasCustom




----------



## SouthTexasCustom




----------



## SouthTexasCustom




----------



## SouthTexasCustom




----------



## SouthTexasCustom

That one thing about me that sets me apart from other shop// got diff styles for diff rides.. From DuBs to lowriders.. STC..


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Oct 16 2010, 09:00 PM~18830453
> *:biggrin:  haha.... you know how i do it !!
> 
> I pledge alligance to the rag of the united westside connection,
> and to the W for which it stands,
> one neighbor hood under God invincible with luxurys and riches for all  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: dispensa


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SouthTexasCustom_@Oct 22 2010, 09:50 PM~18885482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks baddass


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SouthTexasCustom_@Oct 22 2010, 09:51 PM~18885493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by SouthTexasCustom+Oct 22 2010, 10:46 PM~18885447-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 10:50 PM~18885482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 10:51 PM~18885493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SouthTexasCustom_@Oct 22 2010, 10:53 PM~18885525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 22 2010, 09:38 PM~18885920
> *:biggrin:  dispensa
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:drama:


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Oct 22 2010, 12:54 AM~18877758
> *Nice work!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> What clear is that?
> *


this one had Limco 4100 clear on it, its the same clear as the old Diamont dc92 clear, not that big of fan of other limco products ,but that clear lays nice ,buffs great , has high UV and looks the same years latter as it did when it left the paint shop.


----------



## EL LOCO IMPALA

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Oct 15 2010, 07:14 PM~18822954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Homie.


----------



## teach

nice pix


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by teach_@Oct 27 2010, 07:01 AM~18920603
> *nice pix
> *


x2


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by EL LOCO IMPALA_@Oct 26 2010, 11:00 PM~18919343
> *Nice work Homie.
> *


x64


----------



## ssconnect

THIS FUCKER LOOKS GOOD GOING WITH THE GREEN ON MY RIDE TOO


----------



## ssconnect

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 7 2010, 05:45 PM~18253763
> *after stripes and murals in clear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owner wanted a pit painted on somewhere....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

TTT !!!


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms




----------



## 801Rider

I'll post after pics once I'm done


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 3 2010, 09:38 PM~18978968
> *I'll post after pics once I'm done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 3 2010, 06:38 PM~18978968
> *I'll post after pics once I'm done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 3 2010, 07:38 PM~18978968
> *I'll post after pics once I'm done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Still a big time rookie but I did olskol panel style patterns to my van!


----------



## 63RIVI




----------



## 93CaDiWoOd

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 7 2010, 08:59 AM~18759031
> *I tell you what ,,, From being on this end of the table as a painter/builder myself - I can tell you that the MAJORITY of lowrider enthusiasts are some Cheap Ass mugs !!!!
> 
> Always tryin to get your best work for $1 ,, Then They want a Payment plan on the fucking dollar !!! WTF
> *


WORD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Nov 7 2010, 11:10 AM~19007167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 3 2010, 07:38 PM~18978968
> *I'll post after pics once I'm done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


To be like Kandy and Chrome, I'll post a lil video lol :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 7 2010, 07:11 PM~19011706
> *To be like Kandy and Chrome, I'll post a lil video lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: came out nice :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 7 2010, 09:15 PM~19011769
> *:cheesy:  came out nice    :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 7 2010, 09:11 PM~19011706
> *To be like Kandy and Chrome, I'll post a lil video lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww Who's the Lil Cutie Representin? Nice Work by the way lol :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 7 2010, 09:24 PM~19011894
> *Aww Who's the Lil Cutie Representin? Nice Work by the way lol :biggrin:
> *


That's my lil boy, he's a trooper. It took me about 4 hours a few months ago to wetsand a fairing and tape off the flames for it, and he was outside with me the whol time 

Thanks


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 7 2010, 09:31 PM~19011961
> *That's my lil boy, he's a trooper. It took me about 4 hours a few months ago to wetsand a fairing and tape off the flames for it, and he was outside with me the whol time
> 
> Thanks
> *


Aww I see somebody following in Daddy's Foot Steps That's Great I wish I coulda Started that young :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 7 2010, 09:35 PM~19011994
> *Aww I see somebody following in Daddy's Foot Steps That's Great I wish I coulda Started that young  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, I'd like for him to learn, but hopefully he gets a bad ass job and can take care of daddy when he gets older :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 7 2010, 09:31 PM~19011961
> *That's my lil boy, he's a trooper. It took me about 4 hours a few months ago to wetsand a fairing and tape off the flames for it, and he was outside with me the whol time
> 
> Thanks
> *


naw thats a rider. i try to make my nephews come out side and help me but lil bastards just piss me off and end up kicking them out 10 min later. they think that screwdrivers and bodyhammers are swords and they are ninjas :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 7 2010, 09:39 PM~19012027
> *LOL, I'd like for him to learn, but hopefully he gets a bad ass job and can take care of daddy when he gets older :biggrin:
> *


lol :cheesy:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Nov 7 2010, 09:42 PM~19012054-->
> 
> 
> 
> naw thats a rider. i try to make my nephews come out side and help me but lil bastards just piss me off and end up kicking them out 10 min later. they think that screwdrivers and bodyhammers are swords  and they are ninjas :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: Sometimes he like to play with the air compressor and blows air all over the place, or gets into the tape, but for the most part he kicks it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Nov 7 2010, 09:42 PM~19012058
> *lol :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 7 2010, 09:48 PM~19012110
> *:roflmao: Sometimes he like to play with the air compressor and blows air all over the place, or gets into the tape, but for the most part he kicks it
> :biggrin:
> *


my nieces love fucking wit tape and they are banned from being in da garage at all times.


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 7 2010, 09:42 PM~19012054
> *naw thats a rider. i try to make my nephews come out side and help me but lil bastards just piss me off and end up kicking them out 10 min later. they think that screwdrivers and bodyhammers are swords  and they are ninjas :uh:
> *


Lmao I would do that just to piss you off too lol


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 7 2010, 09:50 PM~19012126
> *my nieces love fucking wit tape and they are banned from being in da garage at all times.
> *


It's no joke, fineline is like $10 a roll


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 7 2010, 10:07 PM~19012319
> *It's no joke, fineline is like $10 a roll
> *


well not for me i work at napa so i get da hook up :biggrin: but still it sucks when u see them wit tape around there wrist cause they think they making jewlery


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Nov 7 2010, 09:50 PM~19012126-->
> 
> 
> 
> my nieces love fucking wit tape and they are banned from being in da garage at all times.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I wouldn't do that thou Fine Line is expensive  :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Nov 7 2010, 10:07 PM~19012319
> *It's no joke, fineline is like $10 a roll
> *


X2!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 7 2010, 10:12 PM~19012384
> *well not for me i work at napa so i get da hook up  :biggrin:  but still it sucks when u see them wit tape around there wrist cause they think they making jewlery
> *


Lmao that is pretty funny thou lol


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 7 2010, 09:12 PM~19012384
> *well not for me i work at napa so i get da hook up  :biggrin:  but still it sucks when u see them wit tape around there wrist cause they think they making jewlery
> *


napa coo i work at kragen/oriellys thats why i get the hook up on all mypaint n clear and soon were gona have a entire paint n body section catering to just auto body shops so well hav all kinds of paint n mixers n metallic n pearl and all kinds of other shit


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Nov 7 2010, 10:36 PM~19012645
> *napa coo i work at kragen/oriellys thats why i get the hook up on all mypaint n clear and soon were gona have a entire paint n body section catering to just auto body shops so well hav all kinds of paint n mixers n metallic n pearl and all kinds of other shit
> *


napa fo life nukka  










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 7 2010, 09:59 PM~19012893
> *napa fo life nukka
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *













:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Nov 7 2010, 11:51 PM~19013289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


dont hate cause we a REAL parts store


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 7 2010, 10:56 PM~19013335
> *dont hate cause we a REAL parts store
> *


I thought NAPA stood for ..
*Not 
All 
Parts
Available *
that's why they all come to kragen to get all their parts .... :0


----------



## RegalBegal

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Nov 7 2010, 09:07 PM~19012319-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's no joke, fineline is like $10 a roll
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i pay about $7 a roll on the southside of chicago.but yeah i hate when the kids get a hold of it. they too are banned from the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 09:36 PM~19012645
> *napa coo i work at kragen/oriellys thats why i get the hook up on all mypaint n clear and soon were gona have a entire paint n body section catering to just auto body shops so well hav all kinds of paint n mixers n metallic n pearl and all kinds of other shit
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 09:59 PM~19012893
> *napa fo life nukka
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 10:51 PM~19013289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 10:56 PM~19013335
> *dont hate cause we a REAL parts store
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lilmikew86_@Nov 7 2010, 11:08 PM~19013399
> *I thought NAPA  stood for ..
> Not
> All
> Parts
> Available
> that's why they all come to kragen to get all their parts .... :0
> *


bof uf u stfu. :uh:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by RegalBegal_@Nov 8 2010, 05:52 AM~19014371
> *i pay about $7 a roll on the southside of chicago.but yeah i hate when the kids get a hold of it. they too are banned from the garage.
> bof uf u stfu. :uh:
> *


hey newbie its just shit talkin so u can STFU :machinegun:


----------



## RegalBegal

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Nov 8 2010, 09:02 AM~19015044
> *hey newbie its just shit talkin so u can STFU :machinegun:
> *


well then go to off topik scardy muff.


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by RegalBegal_@Nov 8 2010, 01:06 PM~19016969
> *well then go to off topik scardy muff.
> *


scardy muff really i kno u got sum better come backs than that 
regalbegay


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Nov 8 2010, 04:51 PM~19018203
> *scardy muff really i kno u got sum better come backs  than that
> regalbegay
> *


ok lil boy. :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED

OK ENUFF BULLSHIT NOW POST PICS....... I WANT TO COPY SOMEONES WORK.... :briggin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 9 2010, 07:53 AM~19023772
> *OK ENUFF BULLSHIT NOW POST PICS....... I WANT TO COPY SOMEONES WORK.... :briggin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 9 2010, 06:53 AM~19023772
> *OK ENUFF BULLSHIT NOW POST PICS....... I WANT TO COPY SOMEONES WORK.... :briggin:
> *


x3


----------



## lilmikew86

yup ur all right ist wrong to hi jack a thread wit bull shit soon as i get sum pics they will be posted :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Nov 9 2010, 03:23 PM~19027200
> *yup ur all right ist wrong to hi jack a thread wit bull shit soon as i get sum pics they will  be posted :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac




----------



## SHORTDOG 62




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## 801Rider

Damn, you pattern a car every week :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 17 2010, 09:41 PM~19097040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SouthTexasCustom




----------



## SouthTexasCustom




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 17 2010, 10:00 PM~19097244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 17 2010, 09:00 PM~19097244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

READY FOR KLEAR :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

NEXT UP...... THE FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 17 2010, 08:02 PM~19097263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 17 2010, 07:48 PM~19097127
> *Damn, you pattern a car every week :0
> *




:thumbsup: I LIKE WHAT I DO :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 17 2010, 09:28 PM~19097530
> *:thumbsup:  I LIKE WHAT I DO  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, get your $$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 17 2010, 10:22 PM~19097478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT UP...... THE FRAME    :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: water drops look tight!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 17 2010, 09:00 PM~19097244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## freddy915




----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 17 2010, 10:22 PM~19097478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT UP...... THE FRAME    :biggrin:
> *



I really like what you did on here, especially the large water droplets.


----------



## sic713

kandy and chrome
:worship:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 17 2010, 09:22 PM~19097478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT UP...... THE FRAME    :biggrin:
> *



dam thats fucking sick :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 17 2010, 09:28 PM~19097530
> *:thumbsup:  I LIKE WHAT I DO  :biggrin:
> *


x2.. we like what you do 2! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hope You n Your Family Have a Happy Thanksgiving! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## angel85lx

Where do u guys stand at to do the roof patterns??? Its hard enough to to on the trunks and hoods.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## el-rimo

my first patterns test on a impala hood


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 5 2010, 10:33 AM~19243736
> *my first patterns test on a impala hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 5 2010, 12:33 PM~19243736
> *my first patterns test on a impala hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 5 2010, 09:33 AM~19243736
> *my first patterns test on a impala hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## angel85lx

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Dec 4 2010, 09:54 PM~19241040
> *Where do u guys stand at to do the roof patterns??? Its hard enough to to on the trunks and hoods.
> *


----------



## hi_ryder

gotta come in from the ceiling like tom cruise


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 5 2010, 09:33 AM~19243736
> *my first patterns test on a impala hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 5 2010, 09:33 AM~19243736
> *my first patterns test on a impala hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 6 2010, 08:58 AM~19251821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: wild design on the roof


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Dec 5 2010, 11:52 PM~19250393
> *gotta come in from the ceiling like tom cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ILUVMY82

DAMN I BEEN FUCKIN MISSIN OUT EVERYONES GOIN HARD IN THE PAINT


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Dec 6 2010, 10:01 AM~19252259
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: wild design on the roof
> *


----------



## el-rimo

one other patterns test on a plaque


























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btbZJPkU6Ak


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Dec 6 2010, 10:01 AM~19252259
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: wild design on the roof
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 7 2010, 11:35 AM~19262190
> *one other patterns test on a plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btbZJPkU6Ak
> *


ZERIMO


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Dec 4 2010, 09:54 PM~19241040
> *Where do u guys stand at to do the roof patterns??? Its hard enough to to on the trunks and hoods.
> *


stand in the door. on top of crates.. batteries.. 
i like the cars that lay out.. hell of alot easier to do roofs


----------



## hi_ryder

stilts work pretty good too :ninja:


----------



## angel85lx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 04:00 PM~19265275
> *stand in the door. on top of crates.. batteries..
> i like the cars that lay out.. hell of alot easier to  do roofs
> *


Lay out?


----------



## hi_ryder

member from 2001? lay out? lay it low.com...


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 7 2010, 09:35 AM~19262190
> *one other patterns test on a plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btbZJPkU6Ak
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Freakin' sick layout !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 9 2010, 08:44 AM~19282298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freakin' sick layout !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

MOST HATED DUCE!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 17 2010, 11:40 AM~19352011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice and clean line work,paint looking great.


----------



## bigshod




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 17 2010, 11:40 AM~19352011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: how long does it take u to do a top like this???


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 17 2010, 09:43 PM~19357978
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: how long does it take u to do a top like this???
> *





3 days  about 30hrs


----------



## DeeLoc

Happy Holidays from LFDY Graffix and D!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 18 2010, 12:04 AM~19358134
> *3 days    about 30hrs
> *


god damn :0 you do some awesome work bro your one of my favorites painters around :worship: :worship: :worship: wish i had da patience or the creativity to pull something off like that. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## freddy915




----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

ok here is tha rest :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 19 2010, 12:02 AM~19364775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: Dang this came out SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 19 2010, 01:08 AM~19364819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: bad fokkin ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 18 2010, 10:08 PM~19364819
> *
> *



Sick ass work as always bro


----------



## cwb4eva

VEe :biggrin: R NICE


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 19 2010, 05:13 AM~19364848
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: Dang this came out SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


man kandy n chrome is one of the best out there thats why i had to have him do my top. :biggrin: Thanks pablo can't wait for you to do the rest of what i need done to my 62.  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

stroller i jsut did, gotta find the pics of it taped up but heres sum of it done..


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

OK.... LET ME TRY THIS AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 21 2010, 11:47 AM~19385035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK AS PAINT JOB


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 21 2010, 11:43 AM~19385012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 21 2010, 02:47 PM~19385035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Sick work :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Aug 28 2010, 10:18 AM~18427465-->
> 
> 
> 
> almost done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 09:33 AM~19243736
> *my first patterns test on a impala hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 21 2010, 11:43 AM~19385012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK ASS WORK... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie , them some MADD A$$ paintin' skills bro !


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

ttt


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## EL LOCO IMPALA

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 21 2010, 11:43 AM~19385012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatcity214

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 21 2010, 11:43 AM~19385012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL CLEAN 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by brownie_602+Dec 21 2010, 12:50 PM~19385861-->
> 
> 
> 
> SICK AS PAINT JOB
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 04:40 PM~19387573
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MISTER [email protected] 21 2010, 04:44 PM~19387600
> *Sick work  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 22 2010, 03:14 PM~19396233
> *SICK ASS WORK... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by EL LOCO [email protected] 5 2011, 04:18 AM~19508658
> *NICE WORK HOMIE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-phatcity214_@Jan 5 2011, 07:02 AM~19509132
> *REAL CLEAN
> :thumbsup:
> *









Thankz everyone......


----------



## shoez86

Man Kandy what r u using for your base it looks like you tripped and kicked over a drum of glitter lol... my inquiring mind has got to know...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Jan 5 2011, 12:40 PM~19511528
> *Man Kandy what r u using for your base it looks like you tripped and kicked over a drum of glitter lol...  my inquiring mind has got to know...
> *




Its only 6oz of flake


----------



## shoez86

damn uso that is some carnival ride shit right there. good to know cuz I like make mine pop like that when I redo a few patterns. or if your ever in HI.....lol


----------



## Lolohopper

ttt


----------



## Westcoastdon530

ttt


----------



## Hoss805

TTT


----------



## DETONATER

Hoss805,Jan 20 2011, 12:43 AM~19646855]


























TTT 




*BAD ASS! *


----------



## keessimpala65

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 20 2011, 01:43 AM~19646855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *



That came out real nice


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 20 2011, 01:43 AM~19646855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


Ive always loved that color.... nice work homie..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Freakin' sick !!!!!!! Anymore flicks of it ?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

. 







. 















.







.







.







. 
this is how coachella valley rollerz only get down :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: That mutha is NICE bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 22 2011, 11:48 AM~19666844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> this is how coachella valley rollerz only get down :biggrin:
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 18 2010, 01:20 AM~19358776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 21 2010, 02:38 PM~19384972
> *OK.... LET ME TRY THIS AGAIN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT THE HELL YOU STANDING ON?? SICK WORK BDW.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 21 2010, 02:43 PM~19385012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THE MAJESTICS LOGO A 
REVERSE STICKER???
THANKS
PURO


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Jan 24 2011, 11:29 AM~19682854-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE HELL YOU STANDING ON?? SICK WORK BDW.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks..... top of the firewall... hood n glass were removed!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 24 2011, 11:34 AM~19682882
> *IS THE MAJESTICS LOGO A
> REVERSE STICKER???
> THANKS
> PURO
> *




:yes:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!


----------



## C-ROW

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 22 2011, 11:48 AM~19666844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> this is how coachella valley rollerz only get down :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: already bRO


----------



## mmmkandy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Hoss805+Jan 20 2011, 01:43 AM~19646855-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 22 2011, 10:48 AM~19666844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> this is how coachella valley rollerz only get down :biggrin:
> *




*BAD ASS WORK*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 22 2011, 10:48 AM~19666844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> this is how coachella valley rollerz only get down :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

not a project but I was just practicing on the door of my fridge!! what you think??


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Jan 27 2011, 12:43 PM~19713131
> *not a project but I was just practicing on the door of my fridge!! what you think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


spray flake, remove tape and candy :biggrin: then ur done. looks badass!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 27 2011, 11:51 AM~19713193
> *spray flake, remove tape and candy  :biggrin:  then ur done. looks badass!!
> *


LOL THANKS!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Jan 27 2011, 01:19 PM~19713396
> *LOL THANKS!!
> *


:h5:


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Jan 27 2011, 11:43 AM~19713131
> *not a project but I was just practicing on the door of my fridge!! what you think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 27 2011, 01:51 PM~19713193
> *spray flake, remove tape and candy  :biggrin:  then ur done. looks badass!!
> *


X2 !


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Dec 5 2010, 09:33 AM~19243736
> *my first patterns test on a impala hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 6 2010, 08:58 AM~19251821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie thats bad ass!!! :wow:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Jan 27 2011, 11:43 AM~19713131
> *not a project but I was just practicing on the door of my fridge!! what you think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bet you wont paint it


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 9 2010, 05:53 AM~19023772
> *OK ENUFF BULLSHIT NOW POST PICS....... I WANT TO COPY SOMEONES WORK.... :briggin:
> *


honest man right there :biggrin:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 6 2010, 08:25 AM~17972205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



i was about to say damn whos that bitch at the shop??? :biggrin:


----------



## brett




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## freddy915




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 28 2011, 12:20 AM~19718964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That lac came out REAL nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sideshowfour

TTT


----------



## MAD_ONE

set of tins...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Feb 3 2011, 02:13 PM~19778225
> *set of tins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice J! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2011, 05:47 PM~19716038
> *bet you wont paint it
> *


nope cause its not my fridge But that makes me want to get one to paint up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Feb 3 2011, 03:13 PM~19778225
> *set of tins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

blue/orange combo over silver looks like a good idea as well, i knows its just tape...it looks good!


----------



## djxsd

PATTERNS BY - LO-LOW - THE CROWD OF SD -
STRIPING BY - CiSNEroS-


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by djxsd_@Feb 6 2011, 07:39 PM~19803842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PATTERNS BY - LO-LOW - THE CROWD OF SD -
> STRIPING BY - CiSNEroS-
> *


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!


----------



## DUBB-C




----------



## djxsd




----------



## BIG RAY RAY

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 27 2011, 10:16 PM~19718918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam homie that looks good i might have to do some thing like that in green


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by djxsd_@Feb 8 2011, 11:44 AM~19818347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by djxsd_@Feb 6 2011, 08:39 PM~19803842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PATTERNS BY - LO-LOW - THE CROWD OF SD -
> STRIPING BY - CiSNEroS-
> *


nice !


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Feb 9 2011, 07:00 AM~19825754
> *dam homie that looks good i might have to do some thing like that in green
> *









:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by djxsd_@Feb 8 2011, 11:44 AM~19818347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Something different! Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by djxsd_@Feb 8 2011, 12:44 PM~19818347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Feb 3 2011, 02:13 PM~19778225
> *set of tins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They look awesome! gotta go check'em out!


----------



## 94pimplac

ttt


----------



## Lolohopper

ttt


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

we layed a few patterns before the painter came in to clear it all.




































































































not done yet...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Mar 2 2011, 04:50 PM~19999702
> *we layed a few patterns before the painter came in to clear it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not done yet...
> *


LOOKING GOOD BRO...


----------



## elspock84

how much for da custom ninja respirator :wow:


----------



## freddy915




----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 3 2011, 01:15 AM~20004361
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO...
> *


thanks bro


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 2 2011, 11:55 PM~20004519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for da custom ninja respirator  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:ninja:


----------



## THE SHIT

when was that car done 2005...lmao?????? lmk posting pics.....wowzer


----------



## ON THE BUMPER

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Mar 2 2011, 04:50 PM~19999702
> *we layed a few patterns before the painter came in to clear it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not done yet...
> *


these pics dont do it justice.camera dates wrong though 5 days ago not 6 years ago.cant wait to see it back in oregon representing.


----------



## THE SHIT

nice work ..... :biggrin:


----------



## ESEDICE505




----------



## freddy915




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by ESEDICE505_@Mar 12 2011, 12:33 AM~20073309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by ESEDICE505_@Mar 12 2011, 01:33 AM~20073309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

my first patterns on a complet car  just need to clear it


----------



## sic713

sweet


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 13 2011, 06:50 PM~20082586
> *my first patterns on a complet  car   just need to clear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


zerimo


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 13 2011, 06:50 PM~20082586
> *my first patterns on a complet  car   just need to clear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats, Real nice ! Are you gonna pinstripe it or add some leafing?


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 14 2011, 12:24 PM~20088512
> *Congrats, Real nice ! Are you gonna pinstripe it or add some leafing?
> *


thanks bro  yes some silver leaf


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs




----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 13 2011, 03:50 PM~20082586
> *my first patterns on a complet  car   just need to clear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow :wow: nice


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 13 2011, 04:50 PM~20082586
> *my first patterns on a complet  car   just need to clear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TOTALLY DIGGING THE DIFFERNT STYLES THIS BROTHER BUSTED ON THERE...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 14 2011, 05:40 PM~20089351
> *TOTALLY DIGGING THE DIFFERNT STYLES THIS BROTHER BUSTED ON THERE...
> *



YES CANADA REPRESENTANDO AQUI LOKOS!! RIMO!! RIMO!!
BUEN TRABAJO HERMANO.
PURO


----------



## $$RON $$




----------



## laz10w

:wow:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 14 2011, 02:30 PM~20089258
> *wow :wow: nice
> *


thanks a lot


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 14 2011, 02:40 PM~20089351
> *TOTALLY DIGGING THE DIFFERNT STYLES THIS BROTHER BUSTED ON THERE...
> *


thanks


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 14 2011, 05:16 PM~20090476
> *YES CANADA REPRESENTANDO AQUI LOKOS!! RIMO!! RIMO!!
> BUEN TRABAJO HERMANO.
> PURO
> *


gracias compa  ya tu sabe :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 14 2011, 02:24 PM~20089212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look badass :0


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 16 2011, 07:38 PM~20107542
> *gracias compa  ya tu sabe :biggrin:
> *


----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2011, 12:55 AM~20004519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for da custom ninja respirator  :wow:
> *


now thats custom............... :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Mar 10 2011, 04:31 PM~20061484
> *these pics dont do it justice.camera dates wrong though 5 days ago not 6 years ago.cant wait to see it back in oregon representing.
> *


they come out coooo not to much but looking sexy.. i drew out sevral drawings and liked them all the car needs is some pinstriping and silver leafing to really set her off..


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 14 2011, 02:24 PM~20089212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmmmmm looks sick i'm keep on trying and trying to get that good..


----------



## 99linkers

the finish roof.. b4 cut and buff dont look to bad


----------



## freddy915




----------



## el-rimo

my first top with silver base with flakes n candy patterns on a 1983 cadillac coupedeville


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 25 2011, 04:53 PM~20180446
> *my first top with silver base with flakes n candy patterns on a 1983 cadillac coupedeville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 25 2011, 04:53 PM~20180446
> *my first top with silver base with flakes n candy patterns on a 1983 cadillac coupedeville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good LUX


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 25 2011, 05:53 PM~20180446
> *my first top with silver base with flakes n candy patterns on a 1983 cadillac coupedeville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Great Any More Pics I Want to See the Flake Close Up Please Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## freddy915




----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 25 2011, 08:45 PM~20182185
> *Looks Great Any More Pics I Want to See the Flake Close Up Please Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


yes i will take a couple of pics n a video


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 25 2011, 07:27 PM~20181459
> *Lookin good LUX
> *


  :h5:


----------



## omar.soto96

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 25 2011, 06:53 PM~20180446
> *my first top with silver base with flakes n candy patterns on a 1983 cadillac coupedeville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL nice homie !


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 25 2011, 05:53 PM~20180446
> *my first top with silver base with flakes n candy patterns on a 1983 cadillac coupedeville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy shit man,that's wicked work!
Post more pix when it's done


----------



## porkys1965impalass

nice roof homie


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 25 2011, 04:53 PM~20180446
> *my first top with silver base with flakes n candy patterns on a 1983 cadillac coupedeville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks badass homie! Nice work!


----------



## pi4short




----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 28 2011, 12:24 AM~19718258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Whatever happened to this one....????


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 25 2011, 03:53 PM~20180446
> *my first top with silver base with flakes n candy patterns on a 1983 cadillac coupedeville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :around:


----------



## bigpops915

My sons monte


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET-

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 25 2011, 03:53 PM~20180446
> *my first top with silver base with flakes n candy patterns on a 1983 cadillac coupedeville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELLA CLEAN :worship:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 99linkers+Mar 23 2011, 09:15 PM~20165492-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the finish roof.. b4 cut and buff dont look to bad
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 04:53 PM~20180446
> *my first top with silver base with flakes n candy patterns on a 1983 cadillac coupedeville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigpops915_@Apr 2 2011, 09:29 PM~20245354
> *My sons monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CRAZY COOL PATTERNS... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by bigpops915_@Apr 2 2011, 09:29 PM~20245354
> *My sons monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala

anyone got some pics of 63's? need some ideas


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 25 2011, 05:53 PM~20180446
> *my first top with silver base with flakes n candy patterns on a 1983 cadillac coupedeville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 95rangeron14z




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z+Apr 6 2011, 10:25 PM~20279653-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 7 2011, 05:58 AM~20280969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD GUYS... :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 6 2011, 10:25 PM~20279653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 7 2011, 05:58 AM~20280969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z+Apr 6 2011, 10:25 PM~20279653-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 7 2011, 05:58 AM~20280969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wicked work homies!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Good shit in here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 20 2010, 05:52 PM~18364107
> *This car is a beast..... the paint job is done! Had some fun with my camera at the shop.... get ready for a GREEN Overload....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tha man putting in some work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow! the green paint is awesome and airbrushing of pit is sick as hell, the leafing and how you laid out the patterns , great job man.. wow! :thumbsup: great job on the photos too...


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 7 2011, 06:58 AM~20280969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful work :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Apr 14 2011, 07:56 PM~20341997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!!!


----------



## bump512

nice work!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life




----------



## freddy915




----------



## djxsd

Done by LOW-LOW


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Apr 23 2011, 06:36 PM~20404624-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-djxsd_@Apr 28 2011, 10:55 AM~20439862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done by LOW-LOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by djxsd_@Apr 28 2011, 11:55 AM~20439862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done by LOW-LOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Apr 23 2011, 06:36 PM~20404624-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-djxsd_@Apr 28 2011, 10:55 AM~20439862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done by LOW-LOW
> *


LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 23 2011, 08:36 PM~20404624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice stuff man
who drew them up?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 30 2011, 12:19 PM~20454449
> *nice stuff man
> who drew them up?
> 
> 
> *


I drew them up and Petros taped them. He came up with the side patterns tho


----------



## BigTim_79

im just curious how this works.. do you guys tape paint ur car.. cover that section up then paint again? some of these are sick


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 29 2011, 09:29 PM~20451606
> *LOOKING GOOD!!!
> 
> *


Thanks homie... design didnt turn out too bad for my first pattern layout lol


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 29 2011, 10:06 AM~20447508
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## freddy915




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 23 2011, 06:36 PM~20404624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks sick homie  :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 13 2011, 04:50 PM~20082586
> *my first patterns on a complet  car   just need to clear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Mar 13 2011, 05:50 PM~20082586
> *my first patterns on a complet  car   just need to clear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 4 2011, 07:27 PM~20486307
> *Looks sick homie   :wow:
> *


thanks homie  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

good morning :420:


----------



## Lolohopper

TTT


----------



## pink63impala

Any pics all done in flake? I was going silver flake under magenta candy on my car but thinking of just going solid flake colors. Opinions?


----------



## pi4short

94 big body caddy I just finished


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 16 2011, 01:14 PM~20563076
> *94 big body caddy I just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 16 2011, 11:14 AM~20563076
> *94 big body caddy I just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SIC HOMIE LIKE THE COLORS!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 16 2011, 06:32 PM~20565090
> *SIC HOMIE LIKE THE COLORS!!!!
> *


x2!


----------



## 65rivi

coming soon to a show near you!


----------



## HardtoPlease65

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 16 2011, 11:14 AM~20563076
> *94 big body caddy I just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayum Sidro!! :wow: :wow: Looks good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@May 17 2011, 07:59 AM~20569725
> *Dayum Sidro!!  :wow:  :wow:  Looks good!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dogg...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 17 2011, 08:15 AM~20569527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon to a show near you!
> *



oh dam that gonna look nice...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 17 2011, 07:15 AM~20569527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon to a show near you!
> *


NICE HOMIE dont for get to post the end result!!


----------



## jayjr

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 17 2011, 07:15 AM~20569527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon to a show near you!
> *


----------



## freddy915

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 17 2011, 03:32 PM~20572046
> *NICE HOMIE dont for get to post the end result!!
> *


End result should be finished by Friday.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 16 2011, 11:14 AM~20563076
> *94 big body caddy I just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADASS!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 18 2011, 05:22 PM~20580867
> *BADASS!!!  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks homie...


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal+May 16 2011, 04:32 PM~20565090-->
> 
> 
> 
> SIC HOMIE LIKE THE COLORS!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 04:54 PM~20565290
> *x2!
> *


thanks guys...


----------



## jdrebeldesign

here is a bike that we are working on here at rebel design(916-773-7325)


----------



## freddy915

:wow:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 17 2011, 03:32 PM~20572046
> *NICE HOMIE dont for get to post the end result!!
> *
















































































































and it's not even done! Still needs pinstriping, leafing and shadowing!


----------



## chef

Dam that shit looks bad ass :wow: thanks for the pics got some good ideas from them , I'm about to try my first patterns so just learning


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 24 2011, 10:48 AM~20618397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's not even done! Still needs pinstriping, leafing and shadowing!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by jdrebeldesign_@May 18 2011, 08:07 PM~20582060
> *here is a bike  that we are working on here at rebel design(916-773-7325)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 24 2011, 10:48 AM~20618397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's not even done! Still needs pinstriping, leafing and shadowing!
> *


thats nice homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 30 2011, 03:13 PM~20455093
> *I drew them up and Petros taped them. He came up with the side patterns tho
> *


looking real good homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

this is some of mine


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by pi4short+May 16 2011, 11:14 AM~20563076-->
> 
> 
> 
> 94 big body caddy I just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CRAZY COOL LOVE THE COLOR COMBO ON THIS ONE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 08:07 PM~20582060
> *here is a bike  that we are working on here at rebel design(916-773-7325)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DEPENDING ON THE COLORS, THAT VICLA LOOKS BAD ASS...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65rivi_@May 24 2011, 10:48 AM~20618397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's not even done! Still needs pinstriping, leafing and shadowing!
> *


NOW THIS ONE IS CRAZY COOL TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 27 2011, 06:43 PM~20643484
> *this is some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE CHUKO, SIMPLE BUT VERRRY TASTEFUL... LOOKING GOOD...


----------



## rick383

my first time making patterns


----------



## rick383

some more random pics


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 27 2011, 10:25 PM~20644842
> *NICE CHUKO, SIMPLE BUT VERRRY TASTEFUL... LOOKING GOOD...
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 24 2011, 12:48 PM~20618397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's not even done! Still needs pinstriping, leafing and shadowing!
> *


damn who is painting this one? pm me his info please


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 27 2011, 06:38 PM~20643459
> *looking real good homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 27 2011, 06:43 PM~20643484
> *this is some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

BAD ASS WORK



> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 24 2011, 11:48 AM~20618397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's not even done! Still needs pinstriping, leafing and shadowing!
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 28 2011, 01:03 PM~20647337
> *looks good homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 28 2011, 11:55 AM~20646694
> *damn who is painting this one? pm me his info please
> *


You're in RollerZ?.... This car is actually a RollerZ car too.... just pm'd you.


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 28 2011, 11:14 PM~20649306
> *You're in RollerZ?.... This car is actually a RollerZ car too.... just pm'd you.
> *


i think its goin to the FW chapter


----------



## 65rivi

65rivi said:


> You're in RollerZ?.... This car is actually a RollerZ car too.... just pm'd you.


You are right my friend!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Sick work guys!!!


----------



## rick383

had too add more so patterns now just need to stripped it


----------



## CHUKO 204

rick383 said:


> had too add more so patterns now just need to stripped it


Nice


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

NICE GREENS HOMIE!!!


----------



## RATTOP

guess who the theme is about


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

RATTOP said:


> guess who the theme is about



BATMAN???:dunno::dunno:















:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:LOOKING GOOD!!!!


----------



## chef




----------



## chef

some stuff i have been working on


----------



## RATTOP

nice try hahaha, you were close


----------



## rick383

elphoenixquetzal said:


> NICE GREENS HOMIE!!!


 uffin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## chef




----------



## chef

still have to put some leaf on it and some flake in the clear :thumbsup:


----------



## chef

still needs to get wetsand and buffed


----------



## chef




----------



## 65rivi

A taste of things to come from my friends shop in Dallas, Texas.... custom painted hoods for show room....


----------



## chef

ARE ALL THESE DONE WITH KINDY


----------



## 65rivi

chef said:


> ARE ALL THESE DONE WITH KINDY


Yes candy, pearls, micro flake and jumbo flake, the green one is actually an old hood that was painted over night to shoot for a penzoil/gumout ad that ran on the back of LRM several years ago, we just took it out and dusted it off and took some pics in the sun...


----------



## RATTOP

very cool


----------



## chef

65rivi said:


> Yes candy, pearls, micro flake and jumbo flake, the green one is actually an old hood that was painted over night to shoot for a penzoil/gumout ad that ran on the back of LRM several years ago, we just took it out and dusted it off and took some pics in the sun...


 
they look bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## chef




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

SPANKSTAA FROM MAJESTICS A.V. UPGRADING TO SOME FLAKE PATTERNS


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Trendsetta 68

killa work homie !!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Posting this up for RO Chucky. This was done at Karzicon last weekend on a car they're painting. Chucky grabbed some tape and went ape shit on this ride :thumbsup: 11 hours worth of taping the hood and trunk


----------



## Trendsetta 68

TonyO said:


> Posting this up for RO Chucky. This was done at Karzicon last weekend on a car they're painting. Chucky grabbed some tape and went ape shit on this ride :thumbsup: 11 hours worth of taping the hood and trunk


That is some sick work right there homie !


----------



## CHUKO 204

TonyO said:


> Posting this up for RO Chucky. This was done at Karzicon last weekend on a car they're painting. Chucky grabbed some tape and went ape shit on this ride :thumbsup: 11 hours worth of taping the hood and trunk


BADASS :wow::wow::wow::wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

TonyO said:


> Posting this up for RO Chucky. This was done at Karzicon last weekend on a car they're painting. Chucky grabbed some tape and went ape shit on this ride :thumbsup: 11 hours worth of taping the hood and trunk


nucking futz!


----------



## danny chawps

TonyO said:


> Posting this up for RO Chucky. This was done at Karzicon last weekend on a car they're painting. Chucky grabbed some tape and went ape shit on this ride :thumbsup: 11 hours worth of taping the hood and trunk



fuuuuuuuuuuck yeah !!!! thats my boy right thuuuuuuuuur


----------



## djxsd




----------



## djxsd




----------



## pancho1969

I got to say thanks to all painters that take the time to post pics in here :thumbs:. It really helps begginer paints learn some tricks of the trade. 

I only paint model cars and I did my sons pedal car :cheesy: . Hopefully one day I get to try it out on a real car :X: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

that model car is fkin sick


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


> that model car is fkin sick


YES IT IS


----------



## djxsd




----------



## djxsd




----------



## Trendsetta 68

nice !


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

almost done !


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK




----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

_*CLICK ON - - - ->SMALL VIDEO OF MY PATTERN

*_


----------



## elspock84

heres some pics of my caddy that sic713 patterned out for me. he makes this shit look really easy. 












































































this is what the tape looks like when its taken off 


















cleared this weekend.


----------



## chef

that ride looks bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## Black64s

Damn sic model car patterns....




pancho1969 said:


> I got to say thanks to all painters that take the time to post pics in here :thumbs:. It really helps begginer paints learn some tricks of the trade.
> 
> I only paint model cars and I did my sons pedal car :cheesy: . Hopefully one day I get to try it out on a real car :X: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey guys, I had a question, and dont attack me for this cause I really want to know, but why waste time spraying all the different colors and all the detail, only to lose all of it when kandied? I got to like page 36 and there was a sweet cadi that had a couple different colors of patterns and fades, and had a sweet skull job down the rear fenders, then was ruined by kandy, cause now its just green and black. Now don't get me wrong, there are some that are painted specifically to be kandied, and they look killer, but there some, like the cadi, that look so much better before the kandy. Sorry for the long post, but I'm curious. Oh, and I wasn't putting the cadi down, it still looks sweet, like a 10 out of 10, but before was like 12 out of 10


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey guys, I had a question, and dont attack me for this cause I really want to know, but why waste time spraying all the different colors and all the detail, only to lose all of it when kandied? I got to like page 36 and there was a sweet cadi that had a couple different colors of patterns and fades, and had a sweet skull job down the rear fenders, then was ruined by kandy, cause now its just green and black. Now don't get me wrong, there are some that are painted specifically to be kandied, and they look killer, but there some, like the cadi, that look so much better before the kandy. Sorry for the long post, but I'm curious. Oh, and I wasn't putting the cadi down, it still looks sweet, like a 10 out of 10, but before was like 12 out of 10


people use the different colors under the candy to make the patterns stand out in differnet ways(usually when seen in day light), true now it looks more one color than before but the patterns still stand out as different shades and hue's of the candy, some people literaly just use left over paints to do the patterns to save on cost and then just candy it to give it an even look and still have patterns that look good. thats my two cents.


----------



## JustCruisin

elphoenixquetzal said:


> *people use the different colors under the candy to make the patterns stand out in differnet ways(usually when seen in day light), true now it looks more one color than before but the patterns still stand out as different shades and hue's of the candy*, some people literaly just use left over paints to do the patterns to save on cost and then just candy it to give it an even look and still have patterns that look good. thats my two cents.


 :thumbsup:


and the guy who painted the green Caddy that rollin yota was talking about, no longer has any credibility on this website..
therefore, making this conversation null and void...


----------



## rollin yota28

El phoenix thanks bro, I guess that makes more sense. So it looks a lot different in person then in a pic, huh?


----------



## rollin yota28

And that sucks about the guy with the cadi, I really liked what I saw


----------



## JustCruisin

Like Phoenix said, it gives the candy different shades and hues.. 
After I add my shading and hilights, and the pearls,kandies, and flakes will get my kandy looking 9 miles deep! 









Keep in mind im maybe half way done...








It easier to explain when you see it in person..


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks guys for clearing it up, It sounds like I just to check out some lows in person! And just cruisin, that start looks nice, and you're gonna kandy that then?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

JustCruisin said:


> Like Phoenix said, it gives the candy different shades and hues..
> After I add my shading and hilights, and the pearls,kandies, and flakes will get my *kandy looking 9 miles deep*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind im maybe half way done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It easier to explain when you *see it in person*..


*X2*
*:yes:*
*:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:

*


----------



## JustCruisin

rollin yota28 said:


> Thanks guys for clearing it up, It sounds like I just to check out some lows in person! And just cruisin, that start looks nice, and you're gonna kandy that then?


 Yeah, i've got some of the interior pieces done already.. you can see kinda what the snow white pearl, baby blue sunbursts, and gold faded to magenta filigree(scrolling) looks like when the Kandy Oriental blue goes over everything.. Some of the patterns seem to disappear in certain lights/angles, and then illuminate when the sun hits it!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

JustCruisin said:


> Yeah, i've got some of the interior pieces done already.. you can see kinda what the snow white pearl, baby blue sunbursts, and gold faded to magenta filigree(scrolling) looks like when the Kandy Oriental blue goes over everything.. Some of the patterns seem to disappear in certain lights/angles, and then illuminate when the sun hits it!


BAD ASS!!!!:worship::worship::worship:AND CLEAN!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

djxsd said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds




----------



## gseeds




----------



## frameoffz

gseeds said:


>


 sicccc


----------



## gseeds




----------



## elspock84

gseeds said:


>





gseeds said:


>





gseeds said:


>


BEAUTIFUL WORK HOMIE!!!


----------



## gseeds

elspock84 said:


> BEAUTIFUL WORK HOMIE!!!


thanks !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Mr. Seeds is at it again ! Solid bro !


----------



## elspock84

gseeds said:


> thanks !


seen the video on youtube last yr. looks great!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

seen these on here
_http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/291344-rooster-s-candy-land-2.html_


----------



## OMAR TRECE

STREETKINGZKUSTOMZ INDIO CALIFAS!

IMG_2990 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3009 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_2911 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2897 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2891 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_2886 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

FIRST STAGE! MORE PICS SOON!


IMG_2900 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


nm6613 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jonyross

This is cool man!! Its very much sporting and dashing pattern that's what i feel. Keep doing such amazing patterns!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!!!!


----------



## chef




----------



## chef




----------



## MISTER ED

DrasticNYC said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/060411photo6.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/804/060411photo5.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/060711photo8.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/807/060711photo7.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/8/071311photo8.jpg/



*HOW THE HELL YOU GUYS GET THAT SWIRL EFFECT THANKS*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

MISTER ED said:


> *HOW THE HELL YOU GUYS GET THAT SWIRL EFFECT THANKS*


AIR BRUSH


----------



## MISTER ED

Thanks


----------



## DrasticNYC

----*MISTER ED
*correct. Its Airbrushed.


----------



## 7DUECE

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK NEVER PAINTED A CAR OR ROOF YET JUST PRACTICEING GOTTA START SOMEWHERE JUST KILLIN 4 HOURS IN GARAGE


----------



## MISTER ED

7DUECE said:


> LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK NEVER PAINTED A CAR OR ROOF YET JUST PRACTICEING GOTTA START SOMEWHERE JUST KILLIN 4 HOURS IN GARAGE
> View attachment 358295
> View attachment 358296
> View attachment 358297
> View attachment 358298
> View attachment 358299
> View attachment 358300
> View attachment 358301
> View attachment 358302



looks good what are u using for practice i wanna start practicing too.........


----------



## cutebratt04

7DUECE said:


> LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK NEVER PAINTED A CAR OR ROOF YET JUST PRACTICEING GOTTA START SOMEWHERE JUST KILLIN 4 HOURS IN GARAGE
> View attachment 358295
> View attachment 358296
> View attachment 358297
> View attachment 358298
> View attachment 358299
> View attachment 358300
> View attachment 358301
> View attachment 358302



Very Nice I think you should do another version in the same color of the tape you used lol that would look bad ass too lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## 7DUECE

THANKS I'M USEING 2' PIECE OF SHEET METAL TILL MY RIDES READY


----------



## bump512

cool.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

7DUECE said:


> LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK NEVER PAINTED A CAR OR ROOF YET JUST PRACTICEING GOTTA START SOMEWHERE JUST KILLIN 4 HOURS IN GARAGE
> View attachment 358295
> View attachment 358296
> View attachment 358297
> View attachment 358298
> View attachment 358299
> View attachment 358300
> View attachment 358301
> View attachment 358302


 LOOKS GOOD HOMIE KEEP PRACTICING:thumbsup:!!


----------



## 7DUECE

elphoenixquetzal said:


> LOOKS GOOD HOMIE KEEP PRACTICING:thumbsup:!!


THANKS


----------



## elspock84

Did a little taping lastnight  more pics tomorrow


----------



## bump512

cool.


----------



## elspock84

all done


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> all done


 Weird.......but in a good way!!:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> Did a little taping lastnight  more pics tomorrow


Taping is fun and addictive huh but very time consuming sometimes


----------



## elspock84

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Taping is fun and addictive huh but very time consuming sometimes


 Yes very very very time consuming!!!!! Da taping took me 3hrs and da colors and clearing another 2hrs. But again I'm only just learning how to lay patterns.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riviman

:thumbsup:


----------



## century76

awesome work :thumbsup:.This thread has really made me want to get back in the booth. Ive never done patterns before guess its time to start practising.


----------



## mrotero

with the fading is that done with airbrushing or how is that done...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

mrotero said:


> with the fading is that done with airbrushing or how is that done...


i do it with a hvlp gun change my spray pattern to round and lower my pressure half on the tape half off. i havent tryed air bruch yet.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i do it with a hvlp gun change my spray pattern to round and lower my pressure half on the tape half off. i havent tryed air bruch yet.


i think its a lil more easier with the gun than the air brush, air brush is better for smaller patterns though


----------



## wet-n-wild

elspock84 said:


> all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Looking good


----------



## elspock84

wet-n-wild;all done[IMG said:


> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1109/1Picture 038.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Looking good


 Thanks homie


----------



## hi_ryder




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

wet-n-wild said:


> elspock84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> COMPA DID GOOD...
Click to expand...


----------



## Douk

gseeds said:


>


nice!!


----------



## DA HITTA

ttt


----------



## elspock84

metal cooler i did last night

started wit an all silver flake base. 


















tried to take all da pics of taping process but i kept forgetting but i got these









































final product. not perfect but its getting a lil bit easier.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elspock84 said:


> metal cooler i did last night
> 
> started wit an all silver flake base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to take all da pics of taping process but i kept forgetting but i got these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> final product. not perfect but its getting a lil bit easier.


 EL ***** TTT!!!!! I MEAN SPOCK:x:


----------



## 1951fleetline

*How to flake*

Just learning sprayed some flake on some skirts rough of of skirt mixed Jason bindor with flake sprayed on skirt let it dry about 30tomorrow min flake did not stick to paint did I leave something out to be mixed with Jason bindor


----------



## 1951fleetline

I mean nason binder and let it dry for 30maintenance min


----------



## sic713

u gettin good spock.. im paying close attn.gotta teach ya tape fades now..


----------



## 1951fleetline

OK what else do you mix into metalflake binder and what else using nason binder


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> u gettin good spock.. im paying close attn.gotta teach ya tape fades now..


Damnnnnn!!!!!! I'm CHEEESING like a mothafucka :biggrin: thanks my *****!


----------



## elspock84

1951fleetline said:


> Just learning sprayed some flake on some skirts rough of of skirt mixed Jason bindor with flake sprayed on skirt let it dry about 30tomorrow min flake did not stick to paint did I leave something out to be mixed with Jason bindor


What steps did u do exactly?


----------



## 1951fleetline

I sanded it down a little mixed nason binder with metalflake and sprayed on let it dry for maintenance 30 min. I don't no if iam. Missing something else in the mix I got clearcoat and activator. With binder I think clearcoat and activator. Is for clear I forgot what the mix was for binder and flake


----------



## elspock84

1951fleetline said:


> I sanded it down a little mixed nason binder with metalflake and sprayed on let it dry for maintenance 30 min. I don't no if iam. Missing something else in the mix I got clearcoat and activator.
> With binder I think clearcoat and activator. Is for clear I forgot what the mix was for binder and flake


2?s first what grit paper are u using? Second are u not using any reducer wit da binder?


----------



## 1951fleetline

do i have to put reducer in with the binder and flake


----------



## elspock84

Ummm the shit I use has a 1-1 mix ratio. Maybe ur shit aint drying and that's y its not sticking.


----------



## elspock84

I let mine dry 10 mins and its ready to tape over or clear over.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

1951fleetline said:


> do i have to put reducer in with the binder and flake


reducter? that is actvater right?


----------



## 1951fleetline

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> reducter? that is actvater right?


 dont no that why i was asking how to mix it


----------



## TAT2DAN

LuxuriouS PINK said:


>


 HOLY SHIT! Any more pics of this car?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

1951fleetline said:


> dont no that why i was asking how to mix it


1 reducer 1 part blender that with i do.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

1951fleetline said:


> OK what else do you mix into metalflake binder and what else using nason binder


any info


----------



## sic713

damn guys its simple. take some intercoat clear/ binder.. mix it with reducer.. most binders are 1:1 which is 1 part reducer, 1 part binder..
then add your flake and shoot the shit..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

sic713 said:


> damn guys its simple. take some intercoat clear/ binder.. mix it with reducer.. most binders are 1:1 which is 1 part reducer, 1 part binder..
> then add your flake and shoot the shit..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hoss805

always seal flake with activated clear if your gonna do fades,patterns or artwork, cause if you fuck up, you can always wipe it down with thinner


----------



## hotstuff5964

elspock84 said:


> metal cooler i did last night
> 
> started wit an all silver flake base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to take all da pics of taping process but i kept forgetting but i got these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> final product. not perfect but its getting a lil bit easier.


Next time, before you take off the 1/8" outline, fade the edge with some over reduced black and put a shadow on that line. It will give the appearance that the patterns go under the line


----------



## elspock84

hotstuff5964 said:


> Next time, before you take off the 1/8" outline, fade the edge with some over reduced black and put a shadow on that line. It will give the appearance that the patterns go under the line


Damn thanks for da advice homie. I'm just learning so thanks for da tips :h5:


----------



## sic713

hotstuff5964 said:


> Next time, before you take off the 1/8" outline, fade the edge with some over reduced black and put a shadow on that line. It will give the appearance that the patterns go under the line


nice tip.. gotta help the homie out


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> nice tip.. gotta help the homie out


:h5::h5::h5:


----------



## 1951fleetline

*tape*

so when doing these pattern what the best kind of tape to use i no there different sizes but what brand is the best


elspock84 said:


> :h5::h5::h5:


----------



## 1951fleetline

reson i am asking is i sprayed some canyon black then cleared it then the next day wanted to put some flake lines on it the flake came out good but when i removed the tape it left all the sticky back on the clear from the tape


----------



## hotstuff5964

The green 3M shit is the best all purpose stuff, the blue vinyl tape has its place too. I use the green stuff 90% of the time.


----------



## hotstuff5964

You probably used some cheap ass tape from Walmart or Lowes. Automotive tape won't do that unless you leave it on for a very long time.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

hotstuff5964 said:


> The green 3M shit is the best all purpose stuff, the blue vinyl tape has its place too. I use the green stuff 90% of the time.


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

hotstuff5964 said:


> The green 3M shit is the best all purpose stuff, the blue vinyl tape has its place too. I use the green stuff 90% of the time.


X3 da green tape is da best


----------



## 1951fleetline

*tape*



elspock84 said:


> X3 da green tape is da best[/QUOTE so after you spray your flake on then clear it how long do i leave the tape on when can i pull the tape off


----------



## 1951fleetline

ok just asking for some help i want to spray some skirts i want to paint them black with silver flake lines do i spray the flake first or can i spray the black down clear it tape it off then spray the flake


----------



## TAT2DAN

1951fleetline said:


> ok just asking for some help i want to spray some skirts i want to paint them black with silver flake lines do i spray the flake first or can i spray the black down clear it tape it off then spray the flake


Spray the silver flake, tape off your lines, spray black, pull tape then clear. You could really do it either way but this seems easier.


----------



## sic713

TAT2DAN said:


> Spray the silver flake, tape off your lines, spray black, pull tape then clear. You could really do it either way but this seems easier.


easier and less of a tape limne you have to bury with clear..


----------



## 1951fleetline

ok thank you very much


----------



## 1951fleetline

ok now after clearing it what sandpaper do i use to water sand it or do i have to water sand it or dry sand it what are the steps of paper


----------



## TAT2DAN

Depends on how smooth you laid the clear down. I always start out wetsanding with 1000 then 1500 and sometimes even 2000 depends on how much buffing I feel like doing!


----------



## 1951fleetline

TAT2DAN said:


> Depends on how smooth you laid the clear down. I always start out wetsanding with 1000 then 1500 and sometimes even 2000 depends on how much buffing I feel like doing!


OK don't know what I am doing wrong sprayed canyon black let it dry for a day got the good tape laid out pattered sprayed flake 1to1mix did binder and reducer let it dry for 30 min flake came off with tape what am I doing wrong just learning ok


----------



## 1951fleetline

Any help with this please just learning. Or try to learn


----------



## elspock84

1951fleetline said:


> OK don't know what I am doing wrong sprayed canyon black let it dry for a day got the good tape laid out pattered sprayed flake 1to1mix did binder and reducer let it dry for 30 min flake came off with tape what am I doing wrong just learning ok


are u spraying clear over the black???


----------



## 1951fleetline

no dont you do after you spray the flake pattern clear black and flake at same time


----------



## 1951fleetline

is it better to spray black clear it then run tape for pattern then flake it


----------



## 1951fleetline

all i no is i am doing something wrong i got the good tape and that solved the tape from sticking to paint now i just got to have the flake stick to paint now should i use more binder or more reducer it read one to one mix ?


----------



## 801Rider

Could've sprayed the flake dry and would make some of the flake not stick :dunno: But if the flake imbedded in the intercoat is coming up, could be caused by lack of adhesion


----------



## 1951fleetline

so i cpould be putting to much flake in the mix should i add more reducer or binder


----------



## elspock84

1951fleetline said:


> so i cpould be putting to much flake in the mix should i add more reducer or binder


ok this is what i do when im gonna pattern something. i first spray da base (almost always all flake) first and clear it. then i comeback the next day and sand it wit 320 or 400. then i lay the tape and spray da flake or candy what ever im using for patterns and then i reclear.


----------



## 1951fleetline

thank you very much that is a real big help thank you very much


----------



## TAT2DAN

You mixd your flake in the clear or used like a silver flake base right?


----------



## 1951fleetline

yes i did mix flake in binder and reducer but it was black base


----------



## TAT2DAN

1951fleetline said:


> yes i did mix flake in binder and reducer but it was black base


Shoulda flaked it first woulda made it a lot easier on yourself.


----------



## elspock84

a lil taping 
































candy orange 
























candy cabarnet 
















4 coats of clear made it chine!


----------



## bonediggetie

Good lookin stuff da homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

Yea goddamn spock.... that's a damn good lookin frame. Great work.


----------



## elspock84

Thanks guys I'm still learning


----------



## sic713

and u sill fat


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> and u sill fat


And u still love me :happysad:


----------



## sic713

never


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> never


I miss u :happysad:


----------



## ProjectMatt

damn how do you guys get the patterns to look symmetrical?


----------



## Lolohopper

ttt


----------



## elspock84

did this tonite


----------



## chef

looks nice


----------



## mrchavez

before


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!!


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

all flake patterns


----------



## hood fame

elspock84 said:


> all flake patterns


nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

hood fame said:


> nice work homie :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

:thumbsup:


SkysDaLimit said:


> If you can copy a vanderslice paint job, your a bad mofo in your own right. Mad Ones patterns are just as nice. If it's a similar style so what! the shits hot! Maybe it's what the customer wanted. Now if vanderslice himself had beef, then that's different. Let the artists work it out themselves.


----------



## chris g

some resto & pattern work i did awhile back for a clean ass corvair


----------



## CustomMachines

gseeds said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## chef

nice lace work


----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_4803 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4818 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



IMG_4946 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## elspock84




----------



## chris g




----------



## chris g




----------



## chris g




----------



## chris g




----------



## chris g




----------



## cwb4eva

dammmmm sic shit n here, cant wait 2 start on my 77 coupe soon :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi

joe blanco doing his thing..


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP




----------



## elspock84

bigcadi said:


> joe blanco doing his thing..


Damn!!! What's that look like finished!


----------



## chris g

my roof


----------



## chris g




----------



## elspock84

guitar ive been working on.


----------



## Ground.Illusion

[/IMG]


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Motorcycle & helmet that I did .............. Masked off for ghost patterns ..........


----------



## gseeds

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Motorcycle & helmet that I did .............. Masked off for ghost patterns ..........


looking good trend !!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

ThANX BRO !!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

elspock84 said:


>


damn you get down! (taking notes...hopefully i can get better at painting)


----------



## elspock84

tequila sunrise said:


> damn you get down! (taking notes...hopefully i can get better at painting)


i think thats what we all want. is to become better at painting. i just started messing wit tape. so i got a long way to go.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## cwb4eva

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


 u on fire homie :worship:


----------



## b_moneystyles

I have hardly any experience in spraying candy, flake or taping patterns, but giving it my best shot with what i've got 
i'm sure i've done a million things wrong, but just practicing on an old laptop case.





































i'm going to also lay candy blue over the top once i've knocked the lines down and finished wet sanding :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

b_moneystyles said:


> I have hardly any experience in spraying candy, flake or taping patterns, but giving it my best shot with what i've got
> i'm sure i've done a million things wrong, but just practicing on an old laptop case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to also lay candy blue over the top once i've knocked the lines down and finished wet sanding :thumbsup:


FUCKING nice! Leave it like that looks badass like that.


----------



## Lolohopper

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


How long du you need for a roof like that??

Looks sooooo gooood


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Lolohopper said:


> How long du you need for a roof like that??
> 
> Looks sooooo gooood


That top was done within a week


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

elspock84 said:


> guitar ive been working on.


that's pretty sweet, I'm sanding down one of mine right now to stain and then it's going on flea bay.


----------



## b_moneystyles

elspock84 said:


> FUCKING nice! Leave it like that looks badass like that.


thanks homie!! 

i ended up laying some candy blue over it, just curious to see how it would go.. 
probly should have left it, but just a practice piece anyway, 










any tips on getting flake to lay flatter? ended up with some big edges after pulling the tape off, and slightly bumpy surface..

would that be down to too little flake in too much clear?


----------



## elspock84

b_moneystyles said:


> thanks homie!!
> 
> i ended up laying some candy blue over it, just curious to see how it would go..
> probly should have left it, but just a practice piece anyway,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any tips on getting flake to lay flatter? ended up with some big edges after pulling the tape off, and slightly bumpy surface..
> 
> would that be down to too little flake in too much clear?


Actually da candy set it off more  looks badass! When playing wit flake my personal experience is that its always gonna be bumpby and have ruff edges. Just clear and reclear and da bumpy part should go away. Da edges pinstripe them too hide them


----------



## lowridersin925

b_moneystyles said:


> I have hardly any experience in spraying candy, flake or taping patterns, but giving it my best shot with what i've got
> i'm sure i've done a million things wrong, but just practicing on an old laptop case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to also lay candy blue over the top once i've knocked the lines down and finished wet sanding :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: CLEAN....


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!


----------



## Ruben64

What did you use to lay down the flake?HOK sg150 flake carrier works great.


----------



## b_moneystyles

just DeBeer brand clear coat not sure what exactly from memory..., HOK is an absolute rip off down here to buy, i wish i could use it!


----------



## Lolohopper

ttt


----------



## hopndropdownunder

here's a couple of my fairlane im painting


----------



## hopndropdownunder

so any help on why my tape lifts on only some corners? i cleaned everything well and i have tried 3 brands of tape


----------



## majikmike0118

It depends on the humidity where you are your using vinyl fine line!!! I'm in Florida high humidity I switched years ago to 1/4 masking tape 233+ 3m part number 26330


----------



## chef

maybe your pulling it to hard when your doing your turns cause i know thats happend to me before ,just a thought:dunno: good luck


----------



## hopndropdownunder

Thanks for the pointers guys


----------



## LostInSanPedro

how long are you guys waiting between base/flake and topcoating with kandies?

seems like alot of pics of flaked out bases and what looks like hours of taping before anything goes on top?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

tape









the end results


----------



## hopndropdownunder

I like the result bro! Top job


----------



## thesnowgod

*bows down* Looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## Spinx

messin around in the shop just need to clear


----------



## deleonking979

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the end results


Wow' thatz the shit!.. nice work... mad skillz... shit Ima have to c a job like that gona cost for my C.deville.....


----------



## elspock84




----------



## chef

Nice colors spock , your work is always on point


----------



## elspock84

chef said:


> Nice colors spock , your work is always on point


Thanks homie :h5:


----------



## elspock84

gonna need more clear after i wetsand.


----------



## Afterlife

elspock84 said:


> gonna need more clear after i wetsand.


How many color of paints did you use? I am just a rookie


----------



## elspock84

Afterlife said:


> How many color of paints did you use? I am just a rookie


from da inside out. electric candy blue, ultra mini royal blue flake, electric blue mixed wit grape candy, hawaiian blue, cobalt blue wit a lil hawaiian blue, and 18k gold flake from sparkle efx.


----------



## Afterlife

elspock84 said:


> from da inside out. electric candy blue, ultra mini royal blue flake, electric blue mixed wit grape candy, hawaiian blue, cobalt blue wit a lil hawaiian blue, and 18k gold flake from sparkle efx.


Thank :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro

one more time....

after you lay your base, how long can you wait between coats of other bases and candies while you lay tape down?

or do you shoot base, clear, scuff, tape, lay more base and clear again and maybe repeat?


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

LostInSanPedro said:


> one more time....
> 
> after you lay your base, how long can you wait between coats of other bases and candies while you lay tape down?
> 
> or do you shoot base, clear, scuff, tape, lay more base and clear again and maybe repeat?


After base I usually only wait about 10 minutes or so, but I live in Tx, so it dries pretty fast down here. If you shoot your candies in intercoat clear, you can move just as fast as working with basecoat, because that's pretty much what you're doing anyways.


----------



## LostInSanPedro

FUZZY_DUNLOP said:


> After base I usually only wait about 10 minutes or so, but I live in Tx, so it dries pretty fast down here. If you shoot your candies in intercoat clear, you can move just as fast as working with basecoat, because that's pretty much what you're doing anyways.


yea I follow that but I.meant on the other side of the spectrum.

say you shoot a silver flaked base,then you wanna bust out the tape to start laying patterns. how long do you have before you cant just shoot intercoat over the base? whats the window before scuffing is required?


----------



## pi4short

I spray base then flake then clear wait a day or so sand it flat and then lay patterns...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Is there anyone near Atlanta


----------



## elspock84

pi4short said:


> I spray base then flake then clear wait a day or so sand it flat and then lay patterns...


x2 dont want shit lifting up on u when u layint patterns. :facepalm:


----------



## LostInSanPedro

elspock84 said:


> x2 dont want shit lifting up on u when u layint patterns. :facepalm:


what about when doing multicolor paintjobs with different bases?


----------



## pi4short

I use sg100 in between colors to lock it down


----------



## LostInSanPedro

pi4short said:


> I use sg100 in between colors to lock it down


sg100 is an intercoat clear.right?which is just like a clear base right?because then why would that give you a longer.window to work with?

so if I follow...say you have a car with an existing paintjob that youre gonna pattern, youd scuff, tape, spray another color base, then intercoat clear THE ENTIRE PANEL, tape some more, spray another base color, intercoat the entire panel again, repeat until youre satisfied, then candy and clear?


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP

That's the safe way to do it, yes. I don't intercoat between colors, I wait 5-10 minutes and start taping right on top of the last color. If you're just starting out, it would probably be better to intercoat between colors just to be safe. Then as you get better you can experiment and see what's better for you.


----------



## pi4short

yeah thats just a safe way of doing it.. I dont intercoat in between coats either..


----------



## CADDY92480

So the car can be taped 5 to 10 mins after base? I'm trying too learn in my rides that way I don't get fuked over again.


----------



## lilmikew86

done wit the fine line now gota mask it off


----------



## pancho1969

Not a real car but some paint jobs I do :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

Japan truck replica I'm doin


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## elspock84

pancho1969 said:


>


GOD DAMN!!! U need to step up to real cars! You would killem!!!! Great job homie!


----------



## hopndropdownunder

pancho1969 said:


>


good going, thats some patience right there!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## chef

God dam that's some great work bro , I paint and I know it takes time to tape shit up on a real car I can't imagin how long it takes to do what you do ! Keep up the great work


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks Chef yea it does take some time but well worth it :biggrin:Thought I would post a pic of the truck with some clear


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

got da homie shaggy's board done.


----------



## flakejobrob

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks Chef yea it does take some time but well worth it :biggrin:Thought I would post a pic of the truck with some clear


wow!! thats sum detail!! :thumbsup:


----------



## djxsd




----------



## chef

before






after


----------



## djxsd




----------



## hood fame

djxsd said:


>


it looks like still raining I like that:wow::cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

flakejobrob said:


> wow!! thats sum detail!! :thumbsup:


Thanks :biggrin:  BTW if anybody wants to see more if my builds check out the link in my Sig. I can also do replica builds if anyone is intrested


----------



## pancho1969

djxsd said:


>


:wow: :wow:


----------



## djxsd

Done by LOW LOW and EMILO -from THE TOY SHOP


----------



## lowpro85

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chris g




----------



## chris g




----------



## elspock84

gonna spray this tonight.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!!


----------



## corky

this thread freakin rocks cant wait to paint my mazda this winter


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup:


elspock84 said:


> gonna spray this tonight.


----------



## elspock84

elspock84 said:


> gonna spray this tonight.



all done


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

SIC HOMIE!!!


----------



## scrape'n-by

*couple of older pics*

first time practicing on couple helmets before i mess up a complete car..


----------



## elspock84

fire red 

























holoefx red 


















apple red



















regal/fuschia blend


----------



## elspock84

a lil lacing and candy for this one


----------



## daymen




----------



## sic713

elspock84 said:


> fire red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holoefx red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regal/fuschia blend


They u go my nig.thats that fingerprint flow im talking about..I see your improvment


----------



## pancho1969

X2 ^^ on the improvement

Hope yall don't mind me posting my models in here :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> They u go my nig.thats that fingerprint flow im talking about..I see your improvment


damn thanks my nukka! means a lot coming from u.


----------



## elspock84

pancho1969 said:


> X2 ^^ on the improvement
> 
> Hope yall don't mind me posting my models in here :cheesy:


thanks for da compliment homie . u need to move to big toys now homie! ur work is sick!!!


----------



## Groc006

pancho1969 said:


> X2 ^^ on the improvement
> 
> Hope yall don't mind me posting my models in here :cheesy:



Very Impressive....especially for being on a small model. :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

some of my work on a pontiac


----------



## LostInSanPedro

el-rimo said:


> some of my work on a pontiac


when you pattern tops like this, how prone is the candy to striping since the actual spots painted are pretty thin?


----------



## el-rimo

LostInSanPedro said:


> when you pattern tops like this, how prone is the candy to striping since the actual spots painted are pretty thin?


what do u mean bro ?sorry i dont speak english very well.pm me your question if you want


----------



## elspock84

el-rimo said:


> some of my work on a pontiac


Fucking badass!!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

elspock84 said:


> Fucking badass!!!!!!!!


thanks bro


----------



## elspock84

el-rimo said:


> thanks bro


Where u from?


----------



## el-rimo

elspock84 said:


> Where u from?


am from france but i live in montreal since 3 years now


----------



## el-rimo

a 1951 chevy gaz tank i have patterned 2 years ago


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thats a bad ass color


----------



## chef

pancho1969 said:


> X2 ^^ on the improvement
> 
> Hope yall don't mind me posting my models in here :cheesy:


 this is amazing work man:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the compliments fellas  great work rimo :wow:


----------



## Hoss805

[QUO

TE=Hoss805;13145634]




























TTT [/QUOTE]
Its Been done for a while, just took a few pictures.. 
NEW VISION C.C


----------



## elspock84

seat pan for a schwinn lil tiger. all flake patterns.


----------



## Hoss805

Hoss805 said:


> [QUO
> 
> TE=Hoss805;13145634]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT


Its Been done for a while, just took a few pictures.. 
NEW VISION C.C 








[/QUOTE]

Oops


----------



## kaos283

Tape stage :biggrin:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works

*From a few years ago... 64 SS*


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works




----------



## elspock84

Illustrious Auto Works said:


> View attachment 496421
> View attachment 496422
> View attachment 496423
> View attachment 496425
> View attachment 496426
> View attachment 496427
> View attachment 496450


whatever happened to this car?? did they ever finished it?


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

only tape pics i got i forgot to take pics as i went.


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works

elspock84 said:


> whatever happened to this car?? did they ever finished it?


Took a long break from the business, but I'm back now.... The car still in this stage but I've spoken with the owner and we are about to get going on it again.... Feels good to be back...


----------



## elspock84

Illustrious Auto Works said:


> Took a long break from the business, but I'm back now.... The car still in this stage but I've spoken with the owner and we are about to get going on it again.... Feels good to be back...


thats awesome! i remember following that build everyday when u started that car.


----------



## hittin back bumper

elspock84 said:


> only tape pics i got i forgot to take pics as i went.


How do u get that much coverage with flakes? Is it the gun tip size? How many coats of clear so u can't feel the flake?


----------



## elspock84

finger printing i ghosted so you can barely see them wit out da light :thumbsup: used candy orange and candy apple red.


































































wetsand and buff tomorrow.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

el-rimo said:


> some of my work on a pontiac


fucken bad ass!!!


----------



## kaos283

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> fucken bad ass!!!


x2, good work Rimo. :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_street_scraper

so you guys tape off and then spray flake over top? dont you get shitty lifting edges when you take off tape?

must be small flake?


----------



## elspock84

impala_street_scraper said:


> so you guys tape off and then spray flake over top? dont you get shitty lifting edges when you take off tape?
> 
> must be small flake?


For patterns I use micro flake .08. Yes u get tape lines but all you need to do is lift da tape carefully and add extra clear to bury the pattern.


----------



## impala_street_scraper

0.008 is pretty small i guess. doing it on something small would look ok. im picturing ridges on something the size of a hood tho. 

will have to try it out on a test panel soon.


----------



## 48bomb

I did this one with my son a few years ago.


----------



## elspock84

48bomb said:


> I did this one with my son a few years ago.
> View attachment 523346
> View attachment 523349
> View attachment 523350
> View attachment 523352
> View attachment 523354
> View attachment 523356


i got 4 more we gonna be doing. these lil fuckers are fun to build.


----------



## elspock84

impala_street_scraper said:


> 0.008 is pretty small i guess. doing it on something small would look ok. im picturing ridges on something the size of a hood tho.
> 
> will have to try it out on a test panel soon.


Well the roof on the monte carlo I posted up is all micro flake patterns. Not a drop of candy was used. There was no ridges on that when I removed all the tape.


----------



## impala_street_scraper

elspock84 said:


> Well the roof on the monte carlo I posted up is all micro flake patterns. Not a drop of candy was used. There was no ridges on that when I removed all the tape.


sweet. will try it out next time im messin with the gun


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

im no painter but i like to mess around sometimes with small stuff( bikes&models). i have messed with a hood for fun but have no pics sorry. what i picked up a long time ago is what i've been doing and works for ME. when i shoot flake or a flake pattern i put very little clear in the gun. like 90-95 % reducer little bit of clear and the flake. basically just enough clear to make it stick. no big build up of clear. yes still need to build up clear afterwards but for patterns i get no big tape lines. if anyone tries it out let me know what you think


----------



## impala_street_scraper

Hey ElSpock!
Trying abit of flake in patterns as discussed above. At what point do you take the tape off? do you get problems with paint peel etc. from what i can see the original fine tape lines stay till the end then clear??
heres my first attempt at taping some on a practice trunk lid;
silver base to start;








pattern outlines taped;








main colour over top;


----------



## impala_street_scraper

the plan is black (over lace) sections next, then black with heavy flake section then clear and take off fine line tape. sound right?


----------



## droppen98

im just getting in to doing some flake and patterns i have read a lot but i still need to know some stuff when taping off any thing over a base coat should i spary a mid coat over the base before taping or just tape to the base coat also should i where rubber gloves to prevent any oil from my hands getting on the paint or just wash the hell out of my hands?


----------



## hotstuff5964

elspock84 said:


> For patterns I use micro flake .08. Yes u get tape lines but all you need to do is lift da tape carefully and add extra clear to bury the pattern.


.008 is medium fokker, micro is .004, ultra micro is .002.


----------



## hotstuff5964

I haven't posted any pics here in a while. Here's what a few of what I'm currently working on.


----------



## elspock84

hotstuff5964 said:


> I haven't posted any pics here in a while. Here's what a few of what I'm currently working on.


badass work marge!!


----------



## elspock84

my daughters bday present


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## Big Juan

Tsssssss, beautiful simply beautiful!!!! Got any more pics?


hotstuff5964 said:


> I haven't posted any pics here in a while. Here's what a few of what I'm currently working on.


----------



## el-rimo

there is a lil video of my last full graphiks top up in montreal


----------



## elspock84

el-rimo said:


> there is a lil video of my last full graphiks top up in montreal


beautiful work rimo!


----------



## el-rimo

elspock84 said:


> beautiful work rimo!


thanks bro


----------



## fatony




----------



## el-rimo

fatony said:


> View attachment 568737
> View attachment 568738


really nice bro


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

elspock84 said:


> only tape pics i got i forgot to take pics as i went.


i cant wait to be able to do my car thats bad ass ima hit you up tomorrow gotta ask a question bout fading


----------



## Big Juan

hotstuff5964 said:


> I haven't posted any pics here in a while. Here's what a few of what I'm currently working on.


Anymore progress pics of this Fleetwood?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

love the color combo I,ve always wanted to build a car with similar combo 








































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

el-rimo said:


> there is a lil video of my last full graphiks top up in montreal


bad ass!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

Big Juan said:


> Anymore progress pics of this Fleetwood?


It's been done for a while, well sort of done anyways. Waiting for him to get new rocker moldings and 13's so I can paint them to match.


----------



## impala_street_scraper

impala_street_scraper said:


> Hey ElSpock!
> Trying abit of flake in patterns as discussed above. At what point do you take the tape off? do you get problems with paint peel etc. from what i can see the original fine tape lines stay till the end then clear??
> heres my first attempt at taping some on a practice trunk lid;
> silver base to start;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pattern outlines taped;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> main colour over top;


forgot to post how it came out. wasnt real happy with the ridges due to spraying heavy flake in sections but it looked ok


----------



## 47bomb




----------



## Big Juan

hotstuff5964 said:


> It's been done for a while, well sort of done anyways. Waiting for him to get new rocker moldings and 13's so I can paint them to match.


Looking really good homie. Thanks for the update, if you have more pics, share them. :thumbsup:


----------



## hood fame




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## elspock84

serape style


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

MY CAPRICE, OLD BLACKBERRY PICS.


----------



## 65chevyman

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the compliments fellas  great work rimo :wow:


this is outa hand:h5:


----------



## Always_Learnin

I been lookin through this thread for sum ideas on my 64 impala model, and this is wut I came up with






Now wit color


----------



## hopndropdownunder

Always_Learnin said:


> I been lookin through this thread for sum ideas on my 64 impala model, and this is wut I came up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now wit color


that must require a steady hand!
looks real nice!!!


----------



## Always_Learnin

hopndropdownunder said:


> that must require a steady hand!
> looks real nice!!!



Thanks. its more patience than anything. I use an airbrush to spray the paints


----------



## pink63impala




----------



## pink63impala




----------



## hopndropdownunder

pink63impala said:


>


cant wait to see this one finished


----------



## hood fame

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

[/URL[/URL]]
[/URL[/URL]]
[/URL[/URL]]
[/URL[/URL]]
[/URL[/URL]]
[/URL[/URL]]


----------



## pink63impala

hopndropdownunder said:


> cant wait to see this one finished


didn't go to crazy


----------



## elspock84

pink63impala said:


> didn't go to crazy


Fucking sick!


----------



## pink63impala

Was gonna lace the rest of the car,but the lace is discontinued and they haven't made it since 2004. I've checked all over for it. I didn't know that when I bought it..


----------



## elspock84

pink63impala said:


> Was gonna lace the rest of the car,but the lace is discontinued and they haven't made it since 2004. I've checked all over for it. I didn't know that when I bought it..


i wouldnt do the whole car the roof is perfect.


----------



## sjrider71

ttt


----------



## JustCruisin

pink63impala said:


> didn't go to crazy


I like those old techniques... see those freak drops.. is this getting kandy over..? All those shades would look nice!


----------



## JustCruisin

>


Nice colors...


----------



## pink63impala

JustCruisin said:


> I like those old techniques... see those freak drops.. is this getting kandy over..? All those shades would look nice!
> Na,it has some pearls and kandies in it


----------



## del barrio

nice!!!


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## hopndropdownunder

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 642394
> View attachment 642395
> View attachment 642396


is there a build topic on this as i would love to see this finished


----------



## CJAY

.






.






.






.






.


----------



## CJAY

.






.














.






.














.






. 

PATTERNS BY ------ KANDY-N-KROME OF LA

MURALS BY------ SHIN OF LA


----------



## hotstuff5964

I was gonna say you were biting Kandy N Chrome's style big time, then I scrolled down. :biggrin:


----------



## CustomMachines

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 642394
> View attachment 642395
> View attachment 642396


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT

hopndropdownunder said:


> is there a build topic on this as i would love to see this finished


SORRY BRO!!! BUT MAYBE I SHOULD START ONE HA!!!:rimshot:I STARTED ON PEDAL CARS AND NOW I'M PATTERING MY REAL CAR, SO LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS???


----------



## 1975 VERT

THIS IS HOW I STARTED!


----------



## hopndropdownunder

this is my first pedal car i did for my nephew last christmas


----------



## 1975 VERT

hopndropdownunder said:


> this is my first pedal car i did for my nephew last christmas
> View attachment 643401
> View attachment 643403


\
NICE!!!


----------



## 47bomb




----------



## 47bomb

47bomb said:


> View attachment 648056


Got this done today the first time i did this type of striping


----------



## hood fame

47bomb said:


> Got this done today the first time i did this type of striping


looks very nice homie:thumbsup:


----------



## 47bomb

hood fame said:


> looks very nice homie:thumbsup:


Thanx


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

Some of mine


----------



## sjrider71




----------



## sjrider71

thanks to layitlow and youtube my first paint and pattern job


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## hopndropdownunder

1975 VERT said:


>


which tape you using there. the green one.


----------



## 1975 VERT

hopndropdownunder said:


> which tape you using there. the green one.


YUPPPP!!! 3M SCOTCH 233+ GREEN AUTO MASKING TAPE


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## del barrio

good job! how many hours for the tape stage?


----------



## king debo

I'm gonna get brave one day and take some time and try it


----------



## 1975 VERT

del barrio said:


> good job! how many hours for the tape stage?


GOING ON 24-28 HOURS, BUT IN A 3 WEEK PERIOD.........:rimshot:


----------



## king debo

1975 VERT said:


> GOING ON 24-28 HOURS, BUT IN A 3 WEEK PERIOD.........:rimshot:



Keep the pics coming


----------



## 7DUECE

Ready for tape, first timer on my duece wagon more pics soonhno:


----------



## del barrio

thanks!


----------



## BeardedWonder




----------



## hydromaniacs

cutlass frame...


----------



## hood fame




----------



## 7DUECE




----------



## del barrio

my first candy an flakes paint job:


----------



## lownslow75

del barrio said:


> my first candy an flakes paint job:


:wow:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

del barrio said:


> my first candy an flakes paint job:


 bad ass work!!!


----------



## elspock84

del barrio said:


> my first candy an flakes paint job:


fucking badass!!!


----------



## del barrio

thanks ! i appreciate it!


----------



## npazzin

id say that shit came out real nice! an you said it was your first job with that shit


----------



## del barrio

i thought it will be harder than that, but with the good kandy, tape, flake and some big time, it is easy.. can'twait to paint another roof for trying new things.


a lil vid with the sun:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151754817379131


----------



## del barrio

withe the sun!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801




----------



## LUXMONSTA801




----------



## lowdeville

del barrio said:


> my first candy an flakes paint job:


Top notch!
There's guys been painting years can't come close to that level,well done.


----------



## 801Rider

LUXMONSTA801 said:


>


A lot of tape lil bro, but you got down


----------



## del barrio

lowdeville said:


> Top notch!
> There's guys been painting years can't come close to that level,well done.


thanks, can't wait to paint another car, think about painting my malibu this winter


----------



## MR.59

del barrio said:


> my first candy an flakes paint job:


DAMN! I LIKE IT!! GOTTA A LTTLE 60`S FLAVOR IN THERE,,,,,,,,,,, GONNA INSPIRE MORE GUYS TO TRY IT OUT,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## angel85lx

Thats very true. I just did my first roof and its all about time. It can be frustrating some times when lines are not straight or curves not holding. Or when you get design block and dont know what pattern will look good. But once you start spraying and peeling it starts flowing quite fast. 




del barrio said:


> i thought it will be harder than that, but with the good kandy, tape, flake and some big time, it is easy.. can'twait to paint another roof for trying new things.
> 
> 
> a lil vid with the sun:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151754817379131


----------



## chavalin




----------



## chavalin




----------



## GRAPEVINE




----------



## 1975 VERT

GRAPEVINE said:


>


QUESTION: DID YOU SPRAY CLEAR ON TOP OF THE GRAY OR DID YOU START TO PATTERN TAPE ON TOP OF THE BASE.... THANKS :thumbsup: GOOD WORK BY THE WAY!


----------



## GRAPEVINE

1975 VERT said:


> QUESTION: DID YOU SPRAY CLEAR ON TOP OF THE GRAY OR DID YOU START TO PATTERN TAPE ON TOP OF THE BASE.... THANKS :thumbsup: GOOD WORK BY THE WAY!


clear on top and wetsanded it, thanks bro but I'm a rookie we will see how it comes out


----------



## GRAPEVINE




----------



## hydromaniacs

regal gas tank...


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## Robert =woody65=

1975 VERT said:


>


looks good, your award for a good work is negra models beer,see you around bro


----------



## 1975 VERT

Robert =woody65= said:


> looks good, your award for a good work is negra models beer,see you around bro


YES SIR PRIMO!!! :h5:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Taylor tot stroller


----------



## MinieMe209




----------



## scrape'n-by

little taping and paint.I did this morning


----------



## MinieMe209

scrape'n-by said:


> little taping and paint.I did this morning


----------



## bigcadi

Ben doing his thing!!!


----------



## bigcadi




----------



## bigcadi




----------



## bigcadi




----------



## bigcadi




----------



## scrape'n-by

*the hood from today*

heres the hood we sparayed today now time for wet sand and reclear tomorrow


----------



## One hot summer 63

Nice work!


----------



## bonediggetie

The start! The end is near


----------



## hood fame




----------



## bonediggetie




----------



## elspock84

skimboard i did


----------



## valley_legendz

a lil something that i did for a kid that past away last year not a pro but I do my best thanks for looking


----------



## valley_legendz




----------



## valley_legendz




----------



## valley_legendz




----------



## valley_legendz




----------



## valley_legendz




----------



## valley_legendz




----------



## valley_legendz




----------



## valley_legendz




----------



## valley_legendz




----------



## down79

putting it back together


----------



## down79




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

I should be the favorite uncle now!:thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY

I have a 16" lowrider bike frame that I need bondo work done and paint. I also have a pedal car I want to get done at the same time... im located in sfv will drive to you if your not far unless the price and work is worth it PM anyone that kows about patterns and has the time to do them.


----------



## 1975 VERT

FIRST TIMER!!!


----------



## MinieMe209

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 1347729
> View attachment 1347737
> View attachment 1347745
> View attachment 1347793
> 
> FIRST TIMER!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

my little girl:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

oh yeah! Makes me proud!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Nice patterns !


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## polows1980

this is the first time I do patterns on a car.


----------



## Martian

The homie Island Stylin' at work....


----------



## 1lowcalais_old

Bump


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Martian said:


> The homie Island Stylin' at work....


Bad azz


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## 1951fleetline

after you spray the lace how long do you wait to take off the material


----------



## 1951fleetline

when you lay the lace cloth down then spray over it how long do you wait to remove the lace cloth any help


----------



## 1975 VERT

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 1364882
> View attachment 1364890
> View attachment 1364898


DONE!


----------



## Martian

My homie "Island Stylin" getting down on my roof and dash....





after.....

























(Thanks to Detonater for the gold flake)


----------



## IMPALA863

Ttt


----------



## backyard64

Ttt


----------



## ridingsolo

i am working on a 81 regal the top is already painted with green metal flakes i want to do pearl patterns over the green flakes and i want to spray candy green over it but IF I SPRAY THE CANDY OVER THE WHITE PEARL PATTERNS, THE CANDY WILL KILL THE PEARL OR THE PEARL CAN BE SEE UNDER THE CANDY COATS?


----------



## JustCruisin

ridingsolo said:


> i am working on a 81 regal the top is already painted with green metal flakes i want to do pearl patterns over the green flakes and i want to spray candy green over it but IF I SPRAY THE CANDY OVER THE WHITE PEARL PATTERNS, THE CANDY WILL KILL THE PEARL OR THE PEARL CAN BE SEE UNDER THE CANDY COATS?


What kind of pearl white are you using? If its a pearl basecoat like Snowwhite Pearl, then yes, it will glow nicely under the kandy..
If its a topcoat dry pearl, it will be very ghost under the green and not very noticeable..


----------



## ridingsolo

JustCruisin said:


> What kind of pearl white are you using? If its a pearl basecoat like Snowwhite Pearl, then yes, it will glow nicely under the kandy..
> If its a topcoat dry pearl, it will be very ghost under the green and not very noticeable..


Its snowwhite thanks for reply bro i was thinking do some silver flakes patterns too


----------



## JustCruisin

I've used Snowwhite pearl under kandy oriental blue before, it showed up very nice.. You can see they are the bigger triangular faded patterns with the port-holes in them..


----------



## ridingsolo

JustCruisin said:


> I've used Snowwhite pearl under kandy oriental blue before, it showed up very nice.. You can see they are the bigger triangular faded patterns with the port-holes in them..


Looks real good thanks bro


----------

